# rebooting at 55 past the hour series 2 directivo [Resolved]



## satpro

My units have started rebooting everyday at the same time, One is rebooting at 12:55pm and another is rebooting at 7:55pm eastern, both are 6.4, has been happening 2 days in a row now another rebooted at 5:55pm, Anybody else start seeing this since 11/7/12 ?


----------



## Marrelli

Mine has rebooted a few times in the last few days. First time tonight while I was watching around 9:55PM


----------



## dbh123

I have a HR10-250 (unmodified) and HDVR2 (modified) and both started rebooting every few hours. I think it started yesterday. Mine seem to reboot at about 3 mins past the hour, but I'll keep a closer eye on the time.

I called directv tech support. They suggested that the problem was receivers not being able to call in and 'not having everything they need'. The HR10-250 has a broken phone line so I'll give that a try

Darren.


----------



## Marrelli

First two days I don't know when i rebooted because I wasn't watching at the time. I know it rebooted because both tuners were on the same channel.

Mine is connected to a phone line and works. It has in system info that there was a service connection Thursday marked as successful. And successful service download at 3AM today. I live in Cincinnati,


----------



## satpro

Mine are up to date on dial ins so that can't be it, I have read elsewhere they are removing advanced EPG stream by end of year and it could be they are testing and causing these to reboot, I contacted directv tech support and got nowhere with them. Mine crashes around 52 minutes and then by the time it comes back up it is 55 minutes. 
We shall see what happens on this weekend.


----------



## sbourgeo

My DSR6000 rebooted about an hour ago. No idea why...


----------



## KCobraII

As others, I have noticed seemingly random resets with my series 2. Usually don't see the actual reset, but will notice both tuners on the same channel and also I have the long green bar changed to the short one and it will be reset back to long.

One thing I have noticed the past week or so (although I didn't correlate it with the time until this message), is at 6:55am (just a little while ago) the red activity light came on for like two minutes. Nothing was recording. I checked. I have seen this other times, but just figured it was doing something with the showcases. Now I wonder.


----------



## RLJinCT

I am experiencing this as well with my HDVR2 which is dialing in. I'm in northeastern CT (Hartford market).

Edit: just rebooted at 5:55 pm Eastern time...


----------



## satpro

One rebooted today at 2:25pm


----------



## nmiller855

I have no idea what time my unit is rebooting but the reason I notice it is because the time keeps disappearing from the lower tight hand corner. I rely on that clock soit is very obvious.


----------



## MBfromMI

Add me to the list, random reboots the last few days with my HR10-250


----------



## satpro

Other unit rebooted at 5:55pm third day in a row.


----------



## Marrelli

Mine also rebooted at 5:50PM.


----------



## chuckg

Started yesterday. Two series 2. Phone line always connected. Powered down every night for weeks at a time.

Left on over night. Turned on ~10:45 PST. 12:39:55 PST (atomic clock) re-boot. 2:52:55 PST re-boot.

God help us if we revisit 2007!


----------



## litzdog911

This is usually caused by problems with the Guide Data. Let me check with my DirecTV contacts.


----------



## dc123

I am having the same problem too. Not sure of the time but at least twice a day. When it reboots it can't quite get all the guide data. I am also unable to get the receiver to connect on the phone. 

Hughes series 2 sd dvr80 

software version 6.4a012-2-151


----------



## ronsch

I had been ignoring this thread since it said S2 but my DSR6000 has been rebooting a couple of times a day since Thursday Nov. 8. Each time the log has this:


Code:


Nov  8 13:56:21 (none) ApgReaderThread[126]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReaderThread <126> died due to signal 11
Nov  8 13:56:21 (none) ApgReaderThread[126]: NIP 0x1a5a450 link 0x1a5bb7c ctr 27585240
Nov  8 13:56:21 (none) ApgReaderThread[126]: R00 0x01a5bb7c  R01 0x7ffff470  R02 0x00000100  R03 0x7f55d8a8  
Nov  8 13:56:21 (none) ApgReaderThread[126]: R04 0x7ffff598  R05 0x01e89c3c  R06 0x00000004  R07 0x00000001  
Nov  8 13:56:21 (none) ApgReaderThread[126]: R08 0x80808080  R09 0x00000000  R10 0x00000000  R11 0x0000000f  
Nov  8 13:56:21 (none) ApgReaderThread[126]: R12 0x00000000  R13 0x01f1d870  R14 0x00000000  R15 0x00000000  
Nov  8 13:56:21 (none) ApgReaderThread[126]: R16 0x018db24c  R17 0x00000000  R18 0xffffffff  R19 0x00000000  
Nov  8 13:56:21 (none) ApgReaderThread[126]: R20 0x7ffffa58  R21 0x00000016  R22 0x01e89c18  R23 0x01f10000  
Nov  8 13:56:21 (none) ApgReaderThread[126]: R24 0x01e80000  R25 0x00000001  R26 0x00000000  R27 0x00000000  
Nov  8 13:56:21 (none) ApgReaderThread[126]: R28 0x00000000  R29 0x00000000  R30 0x7ffff598  R31 0x7f55d8a8  
Nov  8 13:56:21 (none) ApgReaderThread[126]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: 1b3e0e4 7ffff388 1a5f2f8 1a5bb7c 1a4eaf0 1a4e0f0 1a4d264 1a50a14 1a505cc 1a2d794 1a2d67c 1c4c6ec 1c4dae8 1c4dba0 1c4c894 1a2d300 1a2cf68 1c3c380 1d1a81c 1a2e828 1d58f6c 1a2d3ac 1a2ea2c 1a2ebcc 1d69b18 1800134 
Nov  8 13:56:21 (none) ApgReaderThread[126]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread died due to signal 11
Nov  8 13:56:21 (none) ApgReaderThread[126]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system

I had thought it might be a failing disk so I took my 500GB out and ran a SpinRite level 4 diagnostic, which took about 27 hours to complete and came up clean. In the meantime the spare drive I had put in to keep live tv operational also rebooted with the same error.

The other symptom I have is a failure to complete acquisition of all satellites on the reboot before it times out. However, if you go to Live TV everything is there. Acting kind of like it did before I moved up to 3.5d in August although it wasn't rebooting randomly then, just not acquiring all satellites.

Litz - Hoping your DTV contacts know something and can fix it.


----------



## Booman70

I have two units doing it now thought I was having a problem with my sd-dvr40 in the family room but now my sons hdvr2 is also randomly rebooting doubt I have two drives going out at the same time


----------



## satpro

happened at 8;25 am and 5;25 pm today sunday,

Nov 8 13:56:21 (none) *Apg*ReaderThread[126]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReaderThread <126> died due to signal 11

APG = advance program guide ?????


----------



## ronsch

Just had another one at 20:27 ET.


----------



## bstrohl

I live in NJ and wasn't worried about the reboots at first; we've been having bigger problems. Now that we have stable power again, it is obvious that my Phillips DSR6000 (v3.5d) and Sony T60 both are randomly rebooting but the TiVo HD isn't. Today we went out to check and service our satellite dish. There was no damage that our diagnostics could detect but we disassembled, cleaned, and reassembled. 
Now at 8:50pm EST the Phillips rebooted but not the Sony. I will be watching it though.
I was worried the storms damaged our systems but I'm almost glad to see all of you from other areas.


----------



## ESPalmer

Swapped out HDs to test, again as with others no rhyme or reason for reboots. Unit always protected by UPS. 1/2 tempted to call DTV for the THR22, but I hate the way TCM shows up on my 4:3 TV when using a HD receiver, hoping to HD it for Xmas.
My reboots seem to be at :52 past the hour.

Nov 12 01:52:36 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: build b-6-4-prod @299218 2008.05.08-0010 release-mips [] 
Nov 12 01:52:36 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: pack 6.4a-01-2 
Nov 12 01:52:36 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp 
Nov 12 01:52:36 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6 
Nov 12 01:52:36 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6 
Nov 12 01:52:37 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0 
Nov 12 01:52:37 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1 
Nov 12 01:52:37 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so 
Nov 12 01:52:37 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so 
Nov 12 01:52:37 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so 
Nov 12 01:52:37 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1 
Nov 12 01:52:37 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so 
Nov 12 01:52:37 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so 
Nov 12 01:52:37 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: read 0x2ac18000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so 
Nov 12 01:52:37 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: read 0x2ac5c000 /lib/libdl.so.2 
Nov 12 01:52:37 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: read 0x2aca0000 /lib/libcdaudio.so 
Nov 12 01:52:37 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: 0x00bf6a90 0x010fef4c 0x010e95cc 0x00bebc54 0x00beabc4 0x00bee42c 0x00bee260 0x00bed6d8 0x00bed624 0x02a3c41c 0x02a3b978 
Nov 12 01:52:37 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <225>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 12 01:52:37 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread died due to signal 11
Nov 12 01:52:37 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system


----------



## ronsch

Interesting that sometimes it's near the bottom of the hour, sometimes near the top, but everyone doesn't reboot at the same time.

I went ahead and called in the one from 8:25 just to add to the record. At least the csr was able to find the record of this problem.


----------



## imaref

Add me to the list--mine has been rebooting twice a day for the past 3-4 days. Not happy that others are having the same problem, thought it was just mine (bad hard drive or something)...ok, I AM happy that others are having problems too..


----------



## AuroraGuy

I live in the Denver area. My Series 1 Philips has started spontaneously rebooting within the last few days. At least two times today: around 3 p.m. Mountain, and around 9:50 p.m. Mountain. Never had this problem before unless the power went out, but there have been no outages today.


----------



## runningduck

I have two different types Series 2 DirecTivos and both are rebooting at least every day. I have caught one rebooting twice today. This appears to have started a few days ago.

I will likely call DirecTV tomorrow if it happens again.


----------



## kyderr

I am seeing this problem too

Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <225>: unexpected signal 11

I lost my locals last week, and for the first time in my DirecTivo's Life I connected it to the phone line, hoping to get the 6.4a software which DirecTV told me would fix the problem. Since then, I've been forcing calls, and after hours on the phone (The tivo) it restarts. Then it restarts again a little while later with the above error. Arrugh. I would put the stinking software on there myself if I could get it. But dvrupgrade.com is down and no one else seems to have a solution without using that site in some way.


----------



## ronsch

Had another reboot at 5:41 ET this morning.


----------



## Booman70

the two units I have that are rebooting are running 6.4a. I have a third running 6.4a and one running 6.2 they dont seem to be rebooting


----------



## JackS

For the past 4 days my HDVR2 w/6.4a has been rebooting. When I check
the system-information, there was a recent service data download. The
service data coincides with the time of the reboot. Just a coincidence?
-Jack


----------



## wbgolfer

MT Config - Two Series 2 HDVR2's - Hughes SD and MFG 100 SD Model R52180 
Both of my DVR's have begun to reboot at various times during the day or evening. I have no idea why they would reboot. But they do not reboot at the same time each day and the both do not reboot at the same time.
This began last week- perhaps 4/5days ago - not exactly sure. I tried to a RESTART at 5PM yesterday (both DVRS) - approx. 3 hours later one of the rebooted!!! 
NOTE: Approx two years ago - there was a very similar problem. In fact, it started duuring late September/October and lasted about a month before it was determined that there was an issue with the DVR software. The fix was a new sofware FIX was sent out and then SHAZAM all was well !!!
The symptoms are extremely similar !!! 
PS - I seemed to recall that the last problem had something to do with MESSAGES - something like if you went into MESSAGE it started a reboot.


----------



## bstrohl

This isn't a software update problem like last time. My units that are rebooting are running v3.5d but others running 6.4 and 6.5 are having the same problem. 

It is a DirecTv problem. My TiVo HD (series 3 w/ v11.0k) that is on the same power and TV as my T60 is not rebooting but the T60 is.

My T60 and DSR6000 are both rebooting. They are in separate rooms and are rebooting at different times.


----------



## imaref

Mine rebooted twice again so far today. This makes it 5 days in a row... sigh...


----------



## ADent

My DSR6000 is rebooting also.

My log files show "Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader "

I think ApgReader might have something to do with Advanced Program Guide - so bad guide data is a reasonable problem.


----------



## nmiller855

I have both 3.5 & 6.4a running & both are rebooting so I have to assume it is guide data also.


----------



## imaref

4th reboot so far today. Joy.


----------



## satpro

Reboot last night at 12:05 am and then again at 3:20 am eastern after each got a directv message came through for the first time in almost a week one was about "tivo is back" promoting HD tivo and the second was about progamming. Have not reboot again on that unit since 3:20 am 11/12/12, not sure about the other tivo receivers I have yet.


----------



## bob343

I have two DTivos series 2 boxes (running 6.4a) and one HR10-250 box (running 6.3e). Both the series 2 boxes are rebooting, the HR10 is not, although it's not currently connected to the satellite.

Do you think DTV doesn't like us anymore?


----------



## JackS

...Do you think DTV doesn't like us anymore?[/QUOTE said:


> It's one possibility that DTV is making guide data that is incompatible
> with the series2 DVRs. Some may find this is the 'last straw' and upgrade
> to new equipment or simply cancel DTV service and move on.
> 
> I called DTV (800-531-5000) and explained the unintentional rebooting
> and loss of service. The CSR told me that the fault is probably in my old
> HDVR2 and that DTV will perform a service call for free. I highly doubt it
> because I had my HDVR2 tuner and power supply repaired in 2010.
> 
> If nobody calls DTV, they won't fix it. Please call and complain. Thanks,
> -Jack


----------



## draiyne

All 4 of mine are doing this too - multiple times - day and night since last Thursday. They haven't recorded one thing all the way thru since then. 

I had to replace the power supply on one last year so I thought it might be that but there's no way all four would die at the same time. I'm not happy that it's happening to others but I'm glad it's not just mine. I can't afford to replace them with the new HD models right now.


----------



## satpro

JackS said:


> I called DTV and explained the unintentional rebooting
> and loss of service. The CSR told me that the fault is probably in my old
> HDVR2


Not surprised that is what they would try to blame and how they would like to handle this instead of rolling back the guide changes they made on Wednesday / Thursday of last week.

Every with directv tivos should log there compaint with directv.


----------



## ronsch

No reboots since the one early ths morning. Keeping fingers crossed....


----------



## RedmondSteve

Same reboot issue here with two Hughes SD series 2 running 6.4a. DirecTv tech support gave me the same answer that I needed to connect to a phone line. After I did that for one unit, it rebooted itself within the next hour.

The other suggestion from DirecTv was to reset the units completely. Since that loses all recorded programming and season passes, I'm not ready to try that yet.


----------



## newswatcher

JackS said:


> It's one possibility that DTV is making guide data that is incompatible
> with the series2 DVRs. Some may find this is the 'last straw' and upgrade
> to new equipment or simply cancel DTV service and move on.
> 
> If nobody calls DTV, they won't fix it. Please call and complain. Thanks,
> -Jack


OK, got some answers today on these reboots (mine reboots 2-3 times per day just like it did with v6.3e a few years ago; I have 6.4a now). Just got a call from a lady in the corporate office (I had submitted an extremely negative survey yesterday on the reboots) and she informed me that there is a software issue with the older TiVo's and that they were waiting on enough complaints to institute a software upgrade (which she understands now is being done). I have an SD-DVR80 and DVR-40 (Hughes) that have worked flawlessly for the last 8-years.

She said they are working on the software update as of yesterday (11/11). However, if the software update does not work then they will replace those DVR's with the software problem at no charge based upon what type of DVR you have (same for same).

"If enough people with these TiVo's complain about the reboots, a faster update will occur" (her words). How's that for great service?!? She said mine would be replaced with the R-22's; I asked if I could (if the software update doesn't work) upgrade to the TiVo's shown on their site ($199.00) instead of the comparable R22's and she offered that if I did need new DVR's she would request I get two of them (TiVo's) @ 50% off or $199 for both, not a bad deal. We'll see what happens...if enough people complain they will fix it...


----------



## newswatcher

RedmondSteve said:


> Same reboot issue here with two Hughes SD series 2 running 6.4a. DirecTv tech support gave me the same answer that I needed to connect to a phone line. After I did that for one unit, it rebooted itself within the next hour.
> 
> The other suggestion from DirecTv was to reset the units completely. Since that loses all recorded programming and season passes, I'm not ready to try that yet.


Based on what I know now, don't do a complete reset and lose your stuff. Read my post above...


----------



## satpro

The solution is for directv to just rollback or stop doing whatever they are doing since last Thursday 11/8. 

Avoid a clear and reset everything, it isn't going to solve anything, and you will run into the setup dialup number problem, which will then require you to remember and enter your old access number as a dialing prefix, otherwise you will not be able to complete setup.

The phone line connection premise is wrong too, since mine are connected and they are still rebooting 3-4 times a day since Thursday.

I had no reboots for 18 hrs and then again tonight reboot. 


Directv should know what they changed just last week, and they need to figure it out, and correct it on their end. If they can't or won't then they are going to have a lot of angry people who are only still with directv because they love their directivos.


----------



## Ilovetorecord2

I am in the San Francisco Bay area and my Hugh Series 2 running 6.4a is rebooting everyday as I use the clock in the lower right corner also is gone each day.

I tried setting up a manual recording at the one time it rebooted and was setting it for M-F and it rebooted then.

I noticed that some other programs I recorded were partials at different times.

I was thinking of getting a new hard drive from Weakknees but I know it is not a hard drive program as the drive is pretty new.

I swapped my other Hughes for the TR22 and not so happy with the changes I had to make with that and I can't really buy other tivos because I have stage 4 lung cancer which I plan on beating but I have to be realistic and not spend money for now. I am not swapping this one out because if I have to I might switch to verizon or at&t because Directv might be trying to get rid of our Series 2 and get their dvrs and I will not be forced into something I do not care for and would look at dish even.


----------



## nuthkavi

I'm in California and I have a DVR80. Judging by partial recordings and loss of 30-second skip, my first reboot was sometime between the evening of Nov 7 and the evening of Nov 8. Since then I've had at least 1 reboot every day. I know of three particular times: Nov 11 ~4:40pm while "save to vcr" was in progress, Nov 12 ~12:15am (judging by a split recording), Nov 12 ~8pm (while watching a recorded program and starting two recordings from the to-do list).


----------



## gsjenkins

Another rebooter here. Two different units. A third, not hooked to the satellite, is not rebooting.


----------



## ronsch

Mine is now up to 26 hours without a reboot.


----------



## kyderr

I had called and threatened to cancell, I am considering going to cable or Dish, and they have offered me the new DirecTivo, no charge, shipping is $20, and and extra $8 a month for two years. I'd still like to get my Samsung working, as it seems there is no reason it should not work.


----------



## allan

Mine's been rebooting lately. I don't usually know when, but at least one was 5 minutes before the hour.


----------



## satpro

Reboot 5:25 am


----------



## imaref

Mine rebooted overnight again (no clock in lower right hand corner this morning when I turned it on). No reboots during viewing today so far (though it's early).


----------



## imaref

Another reboot at 4:40PM. This is getting old...


----------



## Captain 80s

I knew it was something coming from them that was causing it when 2 units (6.4a) that run off of 2 different dishes (on completely different ends of the house) rebooted at the exact same time on Sunday.


----------



## ronsch

So much for my improvement - back to back reboots at 14:50 and 15:05 this afternoon.


----------



## satpro

The reboots are becomeing more frequent today, reboots every 2-3 hours now, almost like a cruel joke on us by the folks reading this at directv.


----------



## RedmondSteve

Additional data point is that my two units are rebooting at the exact same time. Seems to support the theory that some data being downloaded is crashing the system.

My units rebooted at approx 15:20 PST today.


----------



## imaref

Another reboot at 7:40PM. Neat.


----------



## cutt

add me to the list; HR-250 rebooting twice a day since saturday night. just took a hit around 8:25 edt


----------



## newswatcher

RedmondSteve said:


> Additional data point is that my two units are rebooting at the exact same time. Seems to support the theory that some data being downloaded is crashing the system.
> 
> My units rebooted at approx 15:20 PST today.


Mine also rebooted at 3:20pm PST (I'm assuming your 15:20 is pm which 15:00 would be) which I knew because only 20-min was in the buffer at 3:40pm when I turned the TV on. Mine has rebooted at least 3-4 times per day for over 2-weeks now and maybe longer since I have a recording on 10/21 that was cut off and resumed with an entirely different broadcast (same channel).
However, my other TiVo does not reboot at the same time so I have to make sure the program I am enjoying is on one tuner of the 2nd unit so I can continue viewing while the primary finishes the reboot...

I'm so sick of this that I emailed DTV asking for a month's payment credit or a free year of Protection Plan. I got this back:

"Thank you for writing. I apologize for the frustration and inconvenience this technical problem on your TiVo receiver may have caused you and I understand your request for credit to be applied on your DIRECTV billing.

We intend to work with you in order to come up with the best resolution for the problem at hand. As such, I have forwarded your email to the Resolution Team for further review and special handling. A specialist will respond as soon as one becomes available (likely within 24 hours).

Thank you again for writing. We appreciate your patience and understanding.

Sincerely,

Rxxxxx. - 199xxxxxx
DIRECTV Customer Service"


----------



## satpro

newswatcher, look out for the message I just sent you.


----------



## newswatcher

satpro said:


> newswatcher, look out for the message I just sent you.


Got it, check your PM.


----------



## tobyjug

Add me to the list, both my series 1 Sony SAT-T60's have been rebooting for the past week.

Tobyjug


----------



## dbh123

Thanks to everyone for looking into this. Seems fairly clear at this point that it's direct tv's problem. Hopefully they can get it fixed soon - a dvr that resets several times a day isn't very useful.

Maybe it is time to look elsewhere? It would be nice to have a TiVo that direct tv haven't crippled by design.

Darren


----------



## newswatcher

dbh123 said:


> Thanks to everyone for looking into this. Seems fairly clear at this point that it's direct tv's problem. Hopefully they can get it fixed soon - a dvr that resets several times a day isn't very useful.
> 
> Maybe it is time to look elsewhere? It would be nice to have a TiVo that direct tv haven't crippled by design.
> 
> Darren


Speaking of crippled...



Code:


http://burnedbydirectv.blogspot.com/2011/12/hands-on-with-new-thr22-directv-tivo-hd.htm


----------



## imaref

12:50AM and another reboot. Joy.


----------



## Vodo

Same problem in Florida with two HR10's. Tech support was useless. Told me to reformat the hard drives. No thank you.

Something similar happened around the time change a couple of years ago. DTV said it was a Tivo problem back then.


----------



## Booman70

I have four units three running 6.4 and one running 6.2 they are randomly rebooting DTV sucks when there is a problem they create


----------



## dwellar

I have three different "brand" series 2 directv tivos. All are rebooting midday. All are on 6.4a software.


----------



## bstrohl

Yesterday, only one unit rebooted at 4:29pm EST but then both rebooted at 8:44pm EST (while I was trying to watch NCIS). 

I'm not sure of all of my reboot times. I only know the ones that happen while I'm watching or recording something. I know the units have rebooted at other times because I get the dancing TiVo guy back. Other than constantly recording stuff, is there a way to know when it happens?


Also, please call or email DirecTV to complain. The more who complain, the more likely this will be fixed.


----------



## newswatcher

bstrohl said:


> Yesterday, only one unit rebooted at 4:29pm EST but then both rebooted at 8:44pm EST (while I was trying to watch NCIS).
> 
> I'm not sure of all of my reboot times. I only know the ones that happen while I'm watching or recording something. I know the units have rebooted at other times because I get the dancing TiVo guy back. Other than constantly recording stuff, is there a way to know when it happens?
> 
> Also, please call or email DirecTV to complain. The more who complain, the more likely this will be fixed.


I agree, the more that complain or threaten to cancel might result in faster action. I firmly believe that this is a purposed failure to get TiVo lovers off those older units so they have to upgrade and sell newer units and make more money by these forced upgrades. Also, I believe they have purposely done this during the holiday season to create more urgency to upgrade and make that money... IMHO


----------



## imaref

Another reboot today so I called Directv. The rep could not find record of any such problem. He said he would note the problem on my account as their software picks up and aggregates such problems and when there have been enough complaints it gets forwarded to the engineering team. For those that haven't called yet, I suggest that you do and make sure the details of the problem are noted on your account by the rep.


----------



## the_bhagwan

happining to my Hughes unit again, same as 2010/2011.

13 pages and 363 posts about this then:
tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=458245

'


----------



## kamryn

My Philips DSR704 has been randomly rebooting over the last week and I initially thought it was a hard drive about to die. I called Weaknees and he explained they have received numerous calls about this. Further stated it sounded like a software issue through Directv and that a patch was probably needed. Apparently it has been so widespread so quickly that when I began with "my dvr keeps randomly rebooting" he cut me off mid-sentence and asked if it was a Directv TiVo dvr and I said yes. He then informed me of their experiences over the last week. He said as much as he would like to sell me a new hard drive, he was sure that was not the problem. He told me to contact Directv with the complaint so they would have an increased number of people complaining about the problem, thus making it a higher priority to their command center. I did call Directv a couple of hours ago and got the complete runaround, they've never heard of it, I was the only one in America experiencing the problem, let's run through some simple diagnostics, blah blah blah. In the end she told me I simply needed to wipe my hard drive and hope it repaired itself (reset it). I told her I was not willing to do that at this point. She also said I could upgrade to a Directv dvr and she would be happy to see what packages were available for me. I told her thankyouverymuch and I would call back in later. I will wait this out and tolerate it until the Directv tech folks decide they're sick of hearing about it and send a patch. I will switch to a bundle with my local internet/tv/phone company before I get another directv dvr at this point, simply for principle.


----------



## newswatcher

I just filed a complaint with the Better Business Bureau. You might also...

www.bbb.org

I also file a complaint with the FTC:

www.ftc.gov


----------



## kamryn

Just filed a BBB complaint as well. It only took about 5 minutes and was very user-friendly. I did choose the headquarters as location and the nature was "product". Might not have done it properly with wording, but it will get the point across 


DirecTV, Inc.
2230 East Imperial Highway
El Segundo, CA 90245
Phone: (800) 531-5000


----------



## newswatcher

kamryn said:


> Just filed a BBB complaint as well. It only took about 5 minutes and was very user-friendly. I did choose the headquarters as location and the nature was "product". Might not have done it properly with wording, but it will get the point across
> 
> DirecTV, Inc.
> 2230 East Imperial Highway
> El Segundo, CA 90245
> Phone: (800) 531-5000


You used the correct address. I used the Greenwood, CO address on Google, but same phone number. Good for you!!! Hope more respond. File with FTC as well, takes a bit longer but I'm off work today. Thanks!


----------



## newswatcher

OK. New development. My escalation of complaint about service was responded to by a Justin at DTV. He said that *"the issue with the reboots was a software issue for sure and that we are working on it to resolve ASAP."* He offered me a free 12-month Protection Plan ($72) and 6-months free DVR service ($8.00/month, $48 value) for my problems. I accepted but said that if the software issue is not resolved that I would want two of the new TiVo DVRs (*not* the Directv DVRs R-22's) for free. He couldn't promise that but I can be persuasive and vehement so we'll see what happens both with the software fix and if that fails a big price break on the newer DTV TiVos. We'll see. I'd prefer to keep my SD-DVR80 and DVR40's since I really have no need for HD at this time.

So, in a nutshell, I told him about all the blogs (DTV's Technical forum, tivocommunity, dbstalk) and all the complaints, that they are going to lose people and/or have people "reset" their machines for no reason since it's a software problem and the tech people at DTV are denying that. Hope this helps. All we can do is complain, complain and complain again: it's sort of like pushing a mule down the road at this point. FYI.


----------



## LCWELL

I want to thank everyone who posted concerning this problem. I was about to change my hard drive but decided to check this forum just in case. 
My problem has been similar to all the previous posts but DirecTv also denied ever hearing of the problem as of last night I referred the technician to this site and to his credit forwarded the url and my complaint to engineering.
Thank you all.


----------



## wooh

They're now telling me it's NOT a known issue. But she is escalating it. She asked if I wanted to escalate it. Like I'm going to say, "No, I enjoy missing 8 minutes of every single tv show that I record, especially when it's at the end of the show!"


----------



## wooh

LCWELL said:


> I want to thank everyone who posted concerning this problem. I was about to change my hard drive but decided to check this forum just in case.


I was about to give in and get new receivers. Glad I checked first. Last thing I would want to do is reward DTv for jacking up my service by giving them more money.


----------



## SouthTivo

Add me to the list. SDDVR40 and an R10 both rebooting at 55 past the hour.

For the SDDVR40, I did a full Spinrite check on the drive and found no issues, but cloned it to a brand-new drive anyway just in case. Also replaced the power supply. None of this had made any difference at all. 

I did not know it wasn't just me until tonight. Didn't know my R10 was also affected until tonight. The other R10 and the HR10-250 are mothballed. 

Is this some kind of ploy to get rid of the Series 2 users? They keep pushing me to take the new DirecTivo, not understanding that I like to OWN my equipment and I don't want a contract and I don't want an installer in my house. So it's just not going to happen.


----------



## stevel

This is not a deliberate ploy to irritate you - but it does seem that they have been making changes that they don't realize cause problems for older TiVo owners.


----------



## imaref

So my Directivo rebooted at 10:55PM. Missed the last 5 minutes of American Horror Story. Luckily FX plays it a few more times overnight!


----------



## Lucymort

I have been having the same issue since last Thursday night. I am really happy I found this thread, because I was getting ready to reset everything, and we all know how much fun that is. I hope they get this taken care of soon, but I figure it's not high priority for Directv at all. Amazing.


----------



## Ropajohn

I have four SD Directivos that all rebooted at the same time tonight - 7:59pm. I have one other SD Directivo that did not reboot at all. Then, at 9:48 one of the Directivos that had rebooted earlier rebooted again. I called DirecTV and they said the units have/are downloading a new program and they have to reboot for the program to become active. I asked why do it during prime time and he had no answer other than they must have needed to do it right away.


----------



## satpro

11:55pm reboot


----------



## nuthkavi

In addition to reboots, I'm also seeing partial recordings -- recordings that end early, but not because of reboots. I actually started seeing partial recordings before the reboots started, and wrote them off as an anomaly; but they're more frequent now, and I wonder whether they're related.


----------



## wbgolfer

My Config - Two Series 2 TIVO DVR's- 1 unit with a recent HD upgrade!

I reported random reboots several days ago on this thread.
This is to tell all readers - both my DVR'ss rebooted early this morning - approx 8AM EST.


----------



## Lucymort

nuthkavi said:


> In addition to reboots, I'm also seeing partial recordings -- recordings that end early, but not because of reboots. I actually started seeing partial recordings before the reboots started, and wrote them off as an anomaly; but they're more frequent now, and I wonder whether they're related.


This has also happened to me, so you are not alone. I am sure this is related.


----------



## thommygeenh

Same rebooting issue here in NH. And as usual, DirectTV is denying there is an issue. Called them 4 times today. Tech Support said if I was "refusing" to do the reformat, then he couldn't help me. He was a supervisor. He refused to even listen regarding all the posts I told him about here. Was burned on this issue before (6.3e) and put out the expense to put in a new hard drive with 6.2 back then, and not interested in getting burned again. Told them if I am forced to "upgrade" to the new tivo, I will be getting service elsewhere. Not the only deal in town. Sick of the run around when there is a problem. Been with them 12 years and thats what I get for loyality. They have been denying there is an issue, actually here since October 18th, but not nearly as bad as it is now. 4 times in the last 24 hours. They could care less about how long it takes to do the reformat, and that I would loose 70+ hours of recordings...that we paid for. No credits offered by any of them. Nothing but when it comes time to upgrade, "we will work with you." Also, I'm not interested in swapping out to an R-22--had 5 R-15's that were swapped out, and each time they extended my contract. Not interested HDTivo box at this time--and being locked into a 2 year contract again. If I have to get locked into a contract, it would be with Verizon Fios at this point. Most frustrating thing is that they deny there is a problem, even with all the complaints on the various forums/blogs. They screwed up the software again, and they deny there is a problem.


----------



## imaref

My Directivo rebooted again overnight after rebooting 3 times yesterday. This is getting old.


----------



## ronsch

thommygeenh said:


> Same rebooting issue here in NH. And as usual, DirectTV is denying there is an issue. Called them 4 times today. Tech Support said if I was "refusing" to do the reformat, then he couldn't help me. He was a supervisor. He refused to even listen regarding all the posts I told him about here. Was burned on this issue before (6.3e) and put out the expense to put in a new hard drive with 6.2 back then, and not interested in getting burned again. Told them if I am forced to "upgrade" to the new tivo, I will be getting service elsewhere. Not the only deal in town. Sick of the run around when there is a problem. Been with them 12 years and thats what I get for loyality. They have been denying there is an issue, actually here since October 18th, but not nearly as bad as it is now. 4 times in the last 24 hours. They could care less about how long it takes to do the reformat, and that I would loose 70+ hours of recordings...that we paid for. No credits offered by any of them. Nothing but when it comes time to upgrade, "we will work with you." Also, I'm not interested in swapping out to an R-22--had 5 R-15's that were swapped out, and each time they extended my contract. Not interested HDTivo box at this time--and being locked into a 2 year contract again. If I have to get locked into a contract, it would be with Verizon Fios at this point. Most frustrating thing is that they deny there is a problem, even with all the complaints on the various forums/blogs. They screwed up the software again, and they deny there is a problem.


The csr I talked to several days ago found the problem in the database right away by looking for "units resetting". They weren't using the term rebooting.


----------



## Lucymort

Thank you for writing. 

I understand how you feel about your DIRECTV TIVO receiver resetting themselves and we are sorry for your interrupted programming experience. Our Broadcast Center is still investigating to resolve this issue. Let me assure you that your service experience is rare and we do not take it lightly. We strive to provide you estimated time to resolve this issue real soon. 

For the meantime, we asked for your patience as we work overtime to restore your programming. We have developed advanced technology throughout the years making our state-of-the-art equipment, as well as the television reception on your system highly reliable. Our entertainment system is supported by a vast network of technical and engineering experts who are committed to providing you the best 
entertainment experience. 

We appreciate your time and continued loyalty to DIRECTV.

Sincerely,

Haydee G. - 100394242
DIRECTV Customer Service


----------



## Cathy18

I have a sat t-60 with the same rebooting problems as everyone else. I just got off the phone with DirecTv. He said it is a known issue that the engineers are working on, but no timeframe for the fix. After doing some research, he also said that they are recommending that I do a full factory reset and that some other customers are reporting that the full reset fixes the problem. Since I don't want to wipe all my data over an issue that they've caused and are working on, I declined. He noted my file and I'll call back later to work on some credits to my account.

At least folks are making enough noise that he recognized it as a known issue.


----------



## Lucymort

They are escalating my earlier complaint, since my response was that "real soon" in terms of fixing the problem was the vaguest commitment I had ever received from a customer service department, and that I was going to expect a credit for every day my Tivo was resetting itself randomly. Does lighting a fire underneath them actually help in getting a software patch? I have no experience in this arena prior to now.


----------



## surfboy500

Reported to Direct TV that all three of my DirectTivo units have been resetting at the end of the hour at various times during the day. Two units are Philips (740) and one is Hughes (HDVR2). All running 6.4a.
I have preferential support and the agent was polite and apologetic and thanked me for reporting the problem which is listed as "units resetting" in their DB.
Engineers are working on it and we might get a broadcast message when it is fixed.....but no guarantee.


----------



## Captain 80s

Getting real bad. Couldn't even get thru a 1/2 hour show off of the NPL in the kitchen. Had to chuckle out loud when I looked at the microwave... 7:55. Went to the Bedroom, "Reset" while watching a different recorded show. Screw this... turned on the WDTV media player so we could actually finish something.


----------



## imaref

Another reboot (excuse me--UNIT RESET) this afternoon. I haven't noticed any partial recordings, but will be keeping an eye out for them.


----------



## allan

I noticed some partials yesterday. The one I remember had just a couple minutes on the 2nd, probably rebooted/reset at 1:55PM and came back just before 2.


----------



## satpro

2:25 pm eastern reboot.


----------



## csadoian

Count me in, my two Hughes SD-DVR40s (upgraded with 160GB hard drives) starting doing the resetting dance around the 8th of November. Like many here I thought it might be my hard drive going bad, but when it affected BOTH of my units I decided to do some searching on the internet and found out others were having the problem.

I was going to wait it out, but the Wife is getting pissed so I called DirecTV today and logged a trouble ticket. The CSR acknowledged they have identified a "resetting issue" with the older Tivos and "were working on it", and escalated my ticket. Hopefully if we all submit trouble tickets the squeaky wheel will get the grease. 

My software version (like most of you) is 6.4a-01-2-151.

Chuck


----------



## litzdog911

Do NOT perform a "Reset and Clear Everything" unless you're willing to lose all of your recordings and have a phone connection available to complete the Initial Guided Setup steps. 

My DirecTV contacts told me they're working with Tivo and hope to have more information within a few days. Stay tuned.


----------



## wbgolfer

My Config - two Series 2 TIVO DVR's onewith a upgraded HD 2010 and the other has the basic HD. 

Reported this morning - to DTV CS - they claimno knowledge of problem.

The upgraded unit (HD) just rebooted at6:48 PM EST !!!!

Called DTV CS again - same reply - LLPOF !!

NOTE: As I am writing this post my other DVR just went into a reboot 7:02PM EST - 
NOTE2 - I was about to submit post and checked and my first DVR HD upgrade) has just gone into a reboot - so BOTH are no rebooting !!!


----------



## newswatcher

I emailed the CEO's office last night and low and behold I got not one but two phone calls today from the DIRECTV Customer Advocate Team (Lisa). We are playing phone tag now, but, ironically as I was calling them after school today (I am a teacher) my TiVo rebooted at 3:48pm PST. More to follow. Want to "vent" to a higher level? Call 1-866-785-5536. BTW, my TiVo just rebooted again (twice in 12-minutes) as I type this. And I got a "Satellite Info Error" then back to "Directv Central." Really sick of this!!

Again, DTV Customer Advocate Team:

*1-866-785-5536*

or email them at:
[email protected]

Call 'em...they are on Mountain Time so it is now 5:02pm there now, 4:02pm PST, and so on...


----------



## lmv

Have had the problem over the last few days and it just reset again at 5:55pm MT. Sent an email to Directv just to add my voice to the dialog. It has been happening here in Colorado on my equipment 1x a day for 3-4 days. I do remember it happening a couple of years ago and then it just stopped. I don't have a landline so no way to update for the last few years. Glad to know it isn't my equipment!!
Directv Tivo R10
Series2
R52180
SW VERSION 6.4a01-2-521
--------------------
*Submitted email to Directv from their web site*
Customer By Web Form () - 11/15/2012 05:23 PM
As a VERY LONGTIME customer I wanted to lodge my complaint about my unit resetting. There are many that are having this problem. It started a few days ago and just reset again 5:55pm for no reason. I understand you are working on the problem according to other online tivocommunity.com/tivo sources so I will be patient while you figure it out. (Like you did a couple of years ago when we had a similar problem.) If it gets too annoying I'll let you know.
---------------------------------------------------------------
Response Via Email - 11/15/2012 06:24 PM
Dear Mr. and Mrs. -------

Thank you for writing. I am sorry to hear that your receiver is resetting itself.

An issue has been reported wherein customers DIRECTV TiVo receivers are resetting themselves 2 times a day. In our efforts to continuously provide a world-class entertainment experience, we have developed advanced technology throughout the years. While we do not have any specific date or time as to when will the problem be resolved, please be assured that instances like this seldom happens, and if it does, we are equipped with knowledge and procedures to make sure we fix it at the soonest possible time.

We are glad you are one of our loyal customers, Mr. and Mrs.---------- Thanks again for writing.

Sincerely,
----
DIRECTV Customer Service
*my reset log*
11/15/12 5:55p MT
11/16/12 4:12a / 4:22 finished
11/16/12 3:55 / killed power had to pull plug to reboot
11/16 8:25p /8:35 finished
11/17 around 4AM only know because channel was changed to DTV
11/18 6:45p / 6:55 A&E / ABC
11/18 7:55p /8:04 stuck at 85% 8:08 stuck at 10% force restart w/ reset button
11/19 6:35a


----------



## bgreen5

Same issue here on Hughes HDVR2. Started happening around November 9 here also.

After trying to diagnose this as a hardware issue, I stumbled across this thread last night.

Something interesting I'm seeing...

When the reboot strikes, I find the following under "*System Information*":

DIRECTV Account Status: *Account Closed / Call 1-800-DIRECTV*
DVR Service Level: *Q:-*
Services/Features: *DVR service: Inactive*

During the times when the receiver is behaving (fewer and far between now):

DIRECTV Account Status: *Account in Good Standing*
DVR Service Level: *P:-*
Services/Features: *DVR service: Active*

Anyone else seeing similar?


----------



## newswatcher

bgreen5 said:


> Same issue here on Hughes HDVR2. Started happening around November 9 here also.
> 
> After trying to diagnose this as a hardware issue, I stumbled across this thread last night.
> 
> Something interesting I'm seeing...
> 
> When the reboot strikes, I find the following under "System Information":
> 
> DIRECTV Account Status: Account Closed / Call 1-800-DIRECTV
> DVR Service Level: Q:-
> Services/Features: DVR service: Inactive
> 
> During the times when the receiver is behaving (fewer and far between now):
> 
> DIRECTV Account Status: *Account in Good Standing*
> DVR Service Level: *P:-*
> Services/Features: DVR service: *Active*
> 
> Anyone else seeing similar?


Didn't notice that, I'll look next time...


----------



## imaref

9:10PM reboot. Sigh.


----------



## cutt

this is ridiculous, reset frequency increasing


----------



## Lucymort

Mine only seems to reboot at night. Then, it can't ever acquire the information from the satellite on the first try. Really, really annoying.


----------



## tobyjug

bgreen5 said:


> Same issue here on Hughes HDVR2. Started happening around November 9 here also.
> 
> After trying to diagnose this as a hardware issue, I stumbled across this thread last night.
> 
> Something interesting I'm seeing...
> 
> When the reboot strikes, I find the following under "*System Information*":
> 
> DIRECTV Account Status: *Account Closed / Call 1-800-DIRECTV*
> DVR Service Level: *Q:-*
> Services/Features: *DVR service: Inactive*
> 
> During the times when the receiver is behaving (fewer and far between now):
> 
> DIRECTV Account Status: *Account in Good Standing*
> DVR Service Level: *P:-*
> Services/Features: *DVR service: Active*
> 
> Anyone else seeing similar?


*My 2 Series 1 Sony SAT T60's are also showing Account Closed while reacquiring satellite after a reboot, but changes to account on good standing on acquisition 
*
Tobyjug


----------



## bgreen5

I finally put in my first call to DTV about 20 minutes ago, mainly to help increase the "affected" count in their system.

Not having the energy to vent at this point, my tone was polite, calm and matter-of-fact. To save myself from any vain attempts at being walked thru a useless troubleshooting script and the potential of a guided setup data wipeout, I immediately stated I was one of those affected by a known service issue and had become informed of the issue through online complaints by others.

I asked the CSR to search her database for "units resetting", and if there were any status updates.

She did acknowledge that she found the issue logged, but as for status: the engineers were still "working on it."

Two things struck me as abundantly clear:

1) The CSR could not have been more ambivalent. No apologies, no sympathy, no offers of service credits, etc. No "smile" in her voice (feigned or otherwise).

2) _Something_... some comment in the issue log, or some "script" guidance... prompted her to ask me if I had considered upgrading to the "new HD TiVo". There was no "natural" or "curious" or "helpful impulse" about her tone: she was clearly following a prescribed dialog... as if this were the target remedy.

(I replied that I was "aware" of its availability but that NONE of my equipment is HD-capable... old dish, old CRT TV, etc... and that I couldn't really afford to upgrade everything right now.)

Coupled with the new message that just showed up on my receiver today ("TiVo is Back!"), this certainly feels like a squeeze play.


----------



## CR139

Just joined today. My DSR6000 (ver. 3.5d) started resetting (rebooting) last Thursday, also. Called DTV today. Their first comment was to offer a new DVR. I informed them that I was happy with my DVR and I wanted to know how to stop the resetting problem. Not much help, but the SR said they would run a test on my DVR in the next 5 days. The DVR is now resetting 4 to 6 times per day. Tonight, 2 of the resets were 30 minutes apart. Hope they find a fix soon.


----------



## Smee

Good gosh,

I am having the same issue on all 5 of my Tivo's. On reboot, they can't complete the acquiring satellite sequence. I am going to have to give them a call. Wish there was a way to look through the guide data in mfs to troubleshoot it ourselves.

Smee


----------



## RedmondSteve

bgreen5 said:


> Same issue here on Hughes HDVR2. Started happening around November 9 here also.
> 
> After trying to diagnose this as a hardware issue, I stumbled across this thread last night.
> 
> Something interesting I'm seeing...
> 
> When the reboot strikes, I find the following under "*System Information*":
> 
> DIRECTV Account Status: *Account Closed / Call 1-800-DIRECTV*
> DVR Service Level: *Q:-*
> Services/Features: *DVR service: Inactive*
> 
> During the times when the receiver is behaving (fewer and far between now):
> 
> DIRECTV Account Status: *Account in Good Standing*
> DVR Service Level: *P:-*
> Services/Features: *DVR service: Active*
> 
> Anyone else seeing similar?


I suggest sending this info o the DTV Customer Advocate Team at the email address that newswatcher found. It may help give their engineers a clue.

(I would have included the email address, but I don't have the required number of post = street cred.  )


----------



## newswatcher

RedmondSteve said:


> I suggest sending this info o the DTV Customer Advocate Team at the email address that newswatcher found. It may help give their engineers a clue.
> 
> (I would have included the email address, but I don't have the required number of post = street cred.  )


DTV Customer Advocate Team:

1-866-785-5536

or email them at:
[email protected]

This is the original address/person I sent my email (FYI):

Chief Executive Officer:

[email protected]


----------



## mystrwizard

Thought maybe it was over heating or HD failing but my son kept telling me it was shutting down and restarting. Found this forum and guess Im not the only one. has worked perfect for years up to about a week or two ago.


----------



## satpro

tobyjug said:


> *My 2 Series 1 Sony SAT T60's are also showing Account Closed while reacquiring satellite after a reboot, but changes to account on good standing on acquisition
> *
> Tobyjug


This is normal and how it has always been at bootup. It has no relation to the current reboot troubles.


----------



## wooh

bgreen5 said:


> 1) The CSR could not have been more ambivalent. No apologies, no sympathy, no offers of service credits, etc. No "smile" in her voice (feigned or otherwise).
> 
> 2) _Something_... some comment in the issue log, or some "script" guidance... prompted her to ask me if I had considered upgrading to the "new HD TiVo". There was no "natural" or "curious" or "helpful impulse" about her tone: she was clearly following a prescribed dialog... as if this were the target remedy.
> 
> (I replied that I was "aware" of its availability but that NONE of my equipment is HD-capable... old dish, old CRT TV, etc... and that I couldn't really afford to upgrade everything right now.)
> 
> Coupled with the new message that just showed up on my receiver today ("TiVo is Back!"), this certainly feels like a squeeze play.


It was a battle to get a service credit last night. First they wanted to give me a one day credit. I told her it needed to be for the week. After a long "investigation" she finally acquiesced. Turned out it was only for the DVR service to that one DVR. A whole $1.16 for my trouble. That got changed to the entire service for the week, after I made it very clear that wasn't going to work for me.


----------



## pat4jay

Just got off the phone with DIRECTV tech support. The engineers are aware of the problem (they have gotten so many inquiries) and they are actively working it. When they solve it they will download the fix at the time they download the daily upgrades.


----------



## stevel

There are no "daily upgrades". But something will be done.


----------



## Booman70

I just got off the phone with dtv csr wanted me to "go through troubleshooting before they could order me new dvrs" I told him dont bother just wanted to log the problem and start it going up the chain further. Seems there first reaction to this is to try to get you to go to newer units and new contract which I made clear I wasnt interested in doing.


----------



## sbourgeo

litzdog911 said:


> My DirecTV contacts told me they're working with Tivo and hope to have more information within a few days. Stay tuned.


Thanks litzdog911. :up:


----------



## pat4jay

stevel said:


> There are no "daily upgrades". But something will be done.


There are times for service data upgrades. I don't want to get into a pissing contest over terminology. I was trying to convey they were aware and working on it and it would be downloaded then!


----------



## jbear

I have 4 units that rebooted all at the same time. I then called a friend and they had 2 units do the same. Tivo or direct, who is the issue? By the way all units are 6.4a, 1 direct series 2 and 5 hughes.


----------



## Lucymort

I still have not heard back from them on my "escalated" complaint. We are just going to have to wait for them to come up with some kind of software upgrade to fix this, and in the meantime, fight with them to get credit for days and days of lousy service. Why would anyone want to trust them with an upgrade of their DVR, if they can't handle this issue on a timely basis? I am sure at this point they are well aware of the problem. They don't seem to understand that they should be taking a conciliatory stance with us because of poor service, rather than treating this as an opportunity to try to get us to upgrade. It's tone deaf, and very irritating.


----------



## satpro

I refuse to upgrade and enter into a new contract with any of these companies like directv because they could end up having a programming dispute with the channels I need or as this example shows they could have a system wide breakdown that lingers on and on for no cause. 

I refuse to ever upgrade because of their stupid 2 yr commitment requirement and their refusal to sell the equipment outright without contract. Of course now after this episode they have proven that even when you own and maintain your own equipment they can just break it at their will due to system changes they made on their end. 

So hows that old saying go, all good things must come to an end, at the end of this month the good thing for Directv will come to an end, you will lose a good loyal 14 year paying customer. 

They have work records and could immediatly rollback what ever system changes they made exactly on 11/7 to cause this, instead they chose not to.

After 9 days I am pissed and we all should be.


----------



## imaref

Three more reboots today and it's only 1:30PM. It's getting old fast...


----------



## lisa00865

The reboots are definitely increasing in frequency. Mine tend to reboot around 3 am, 6 am and also during primetime, usually near the end of the episode when the mystery is about to be solved. Mine rebooted twice this morning as I was getting ready for work.

I live in a town that was hard hit by Hurricane Sandy. Ironically, DirecTV never went out for a second. My neighbors had to watch tv at my home to find out how bad the damage was because Comcast was out for so long. Go figure.

Hope it doesn't take them too long to come up with a fix.


----------



## imaref

I used the phone number listed on this thread to speak with a customer advocate from Directv. She was very nice and assured me that the engineers are well aware of the problem. She said that what is taking so long is that they haven't yet discovered if it's a problem at Directv's end or Tivo's end so until they have the problem isolated, it will probably be a few more days until a fix is sent out to the units. I described to her the problem from a few years back and she was aware of that also.


----------



## ADent

satpro said:


> I refuse to ever upgrade because of their stupid 2 yr commitment requirement


 I agree.



> Of course now after this episode they have proven that even when you own and maintain your own equipment they can just break it at their will due to system changes they made on their end.


DirecTV has been better than TiVo in this regard.

The S1's had a Daylight Savings Time issue and DirecTV updated the software. TiVo has NEVER fixed the software on the standalone S1 units, though they did implement a kludge posted here a few months later.

They also had a problem a couple of years back with guide data and the S2 DTiVo, and fixed that. It didn't happen over night though, and we already know this won't be fixed over night.

Hopefully it will be fixed soon, but maybe not.


----------



## satpro

imaref said:


> I used the phone number listed on this thread to speak with a customer advocate from Directv. She said that what is taking so long is that they haven't yet discovered if it's a problem at Directv's end or Tivo's end so until they have the problem isolated


And how exactly do they expect to blame this on Tivo when nothing has changed about the Tivo software since 6.4a, Directv is the one that makes changes to APG, encryption, audio & video encoding, etc.


----------



## stevel

It could be a latent bug in the TiVo software that became apparent only when the APG data changed. As a commercial software developer, I have seen many instances of this over the years in the products I work with.


----------



## satpro

Or directv is not conforming to the standards of what the tivo software can handle, so one side can say the other is to blame, but it's still very clear who suddenly triggered the problem and that is directv. 

And as I type this, 5:45 pm reboot while watching local station.


----------



## ronsch

My reboots today so far:

3:25, 5:50, 8:05, and 15:50. All times Eastern.


----------



## Ilovetorecord2

My HDVR2 has rebooted 3 times in the last 30 minutes.  I finally called Directv and the same old song if I wanted to upgrade which I don't. I would go for the R10 I think it is as I can upgrade that hard drive.

I have a TR22 which I do not really care for.

See if they can get this problems fixed elsewise I might head to dish.


----------



## imaref

Four reboots so far today. Seems like it's getting worse...


----------



## Lucymort

Finally heard back about my escalated complaint. It was essentially the same thing I was told before (they are aware of the problem and their engineers are working on it), and a lot of self-congratulatory malarkey about the greatness and reliability of Directv and its technology, which they ought to NOT send out to people who are experiencing multiple interruptions of service on a daily basis. I have decided that I have other things I would rather spend my time on than to try to deal with their customer service, and if they don't get this issue addressed soon, I will simply explore other options. I am sure they won't miss my business.


----------



## ronsch

In the midst of my latest reboot, 20:47 ET.


----------



## nuthkavi

Lucymort said:


> Mine only seems to reboot at night. Then, it can't ever acquire the information from the satellite on the first try. Really, really annoying.


Mine reboots at all hours. When I'm watching at the time of the reboot, I notice the same problem with it unable to acquire satellite information.


----------



## newswatcher

Ilovetorecord2 said:


> My HDVR2 has rebooted 3 times in the last 30 minutes. I finally called Directv and the same old song if I wanted to upgrade which I don't. *I would go for the R10 I think it is as I can upgrade that hard drive*.
> 
> I have a TR22 which I do not really care for.
> 
> See if they can get this problems fixed elsewise I might head to dish.


Please don't upgrade, this is what they want, get your bucks for a problem that is theirs and theirs along.

Again, DTV Customer Advocate Team:

*1-866-785-5536*

or email them at:
[email protected]

Call 'em...they are on Mountain Time so it is now 5:02pm there now, 4:02pm PST, and so on...


----------



## basscatt

I have 2 series 2 Tivo units - like the rest of you - I have been experiencing the resetting problem.

Both of my units reset at the exact same time - so I knew the problem was not with my equipment.

I just called DTV and talked with "Fred" - he said they are aware of the problem - but had no other information about the resetting problem. 

Fred apologized for the inconvenience and asked if I would like 3 FREE months of either Starz or Showtime - I told Fred I would rather have $10 off the bill - Fred then said - "how about both - $10 off per month FOR A FULL 12 MONTHS - PLUS 3 months of Starz for FREE - starting tonight.

I thanked Fred - now I just hope they figure out the problem soon - 

In the mean time - I unplugged the phone line to my downstairs unit - that way I will be able to tell if the "reset" signal comes from the phone or through the satellite dish - 


After reading quite a few of the posts - and I must comment - 
a lot of you people sound like a bunch of IDIOTS - 

am I happy about the problem? - of course not - 
but threatening to go to Dish or cable - really?

bottom line - call DTV - be nice - they might take care of you like they took care of me.


----------



## newswatcher

basscatt said:


> Fred apologized for the inconvenience and asked if I would like 3 FREE months of either Starz or Showtime - I told Fred I would rather have $10 off the bill - Fred then said - "how about both - $10 off per month FOR A FULL 12 MONTHS - PLUS 3 months of Starz for FREE - starting tonight.
> 
> I thanked Fred - now I just hope they figure out the problem soon -
> 
> In the mean time - I unplugged the phone line to my downstairs unit - that way I will be able to tell if the "reset" signal comes from the phone or through the satellite dish.
> 
> bottom line - call DTV - be nice - they might take care of you like they took care of me.


You got a fair deal but not enough. I asked for a month's credit and Protection Plan for a year, for free. Got $8 off DVR for 6 months and the Protection Plan. I plan to ask for more since I have a direct contact at corporate now and she is willing for me to have more (perks) if problem is not fixed soon. But the $10 is OK.


----------



## Lucymort

basscatt said:


> After reading quite a few of the posts - and I must comment -
> a lot of you people sound like a bunch of IDIOTS -
> 
> am I happy about the problem? - of course not -
> but threatening to go to Dish or cable - really?
> 
> bottom line - call DTV - be nice - they might take care of you like they took care of me.


We are not idiots, and there is no need to call others names if you don't agree with their position. DTV has offered me nothing in terms of telling me when this problem is going to be rectified, which is what I am interested in. I don't care about credits or three free months of Starz. I want to be able to use my DVR without having it reset all the time. If they cannot fix this issue on a timely basis, of course I am going to seek out other services. Really.


----------



## runningduck

Today the reboots have gotten really bad; five times that I am aware of. I called support and was offered new Direct TV units. I had to push a bit for them to escalate. If you are having this problem you owe it to the community to register your issue so that it gets the proper attention.


----------



## newswatcher

Lucymort said:


> We are not idiots, and there is no need to call others names if you don't agree with their position. DTV has offered me nothing in terms of telling me when this problem is going to be rectified, which is what I am interested in. I don't care about credits or three free months of Starz. I want to be able to use my DVR without having it reset all the time. If they cannot fix this issue on a timely basis, of course I am going to seek out other services. Really.


Yes, this is the bottom line and I couldn't agree with your more, a fix is worth much more than a small discount on a new DVR or credits. I've had more reboots today than ever before (about 6 as far as I can tell; yesterday two within 12-minutes of each other). Just wait, folks, when our college (football and basketball), NFL games and other sports are are interrupted, let alone special shows we want to watch all the time this weekend.:down:


----------



## newswatcher

runningduck said:


> Today the reboots have gotten really bad; five times that I am aware of. I called support and was offered new Direct TV units. I had to push a bit for them to escalate. If you are having this problem you owe it to the community to register your issue so that it gets the proper attention.


Escalate at the TOP not the bottom:

Again, DTV Customer Advocate Team:

*1-866-785-5536*

or email them at:
[email protected]

Call 'em M-F...they are on Mountain Time so it is now 5:02pm there now, 4:02pm PST, and so on...


----------



## T-Halen

I won't claim to have kept up with all the different models over the years, but I didn't see my box listed in the 5 pages of messages so far. I think it's a DirecTiVo Series 1. It's a Hughes GXCEBOT and it's been rebooting the last couple of days. I saw it happen with my own eyes twice today (once interrupting recordings), but know it's been going on for several days now. Just wanted to add my voice to the list of those affected.


----------



## imaref

SIX reboots today so far. It's getting worse instead of better...


----------



## Lucymort

I just e-mailed the Customer Advocate Team. I told them the response I have gotten from Customer Service so far is entirely inadequate. I am not expecting anything back, really, but I find that it helps me feel a bit better to let them know they are not handling this well. I don't want a bunch of PR thrown at me about how rare this occurrence is. Something that is happening daily (and multiple times to many people) can hardly be called rare. I hope they continue to get feedback from as many people as possible, as this seems like a slow response to a BIG problem.


----------



## satpro

imaref said:


> SIX reboots today so far. It's getting worse instead of better...


Today the reboots have been much worse then the last 8 days prior, they are now happening every 2 hours or less, and reaching the point of becoming completely intolerable

Directv is supposedly reading this thread and so I pose the question, at 12 reboots a day is that unacceptable?

If we paid for this month's service on a credit card should we all protest the charges? Why is directv not issuing a public press release at least acknowledging the problem and apologizing to viewers? Will there be automatic credits issued for the entire length of the incident to all directv tivo users?

What good is my directv service if it is continuously interrupted by reboots triggered by some untested change that directv has implemented and it now appears cannot undo.

With a holiday week coming up I am doubtful we will see any fix or change.

I hope I am wrong.

If you contact directv via email make sure to include your account info in order for them to log your complaint.


----------



## Lucymort

I just resent an e-mail to the Customer Advocate Follow-Up team with my account number, as I had not included that in prior communication. I agree with satpro that Directv is handling this very badly. I hope that they work hard this weekend to come up with a fix, but I doubt this will be the case, and with the holiday coming up, it could be a while before we get any real answers. Sigh....


----------



## Lucymort

From the Weaknees blog, just for everybody's information:

DirecTV TiVos are Rebooting, Everywhere . . .
Posted on November 15th, 2012, by Michael
Since this past weekend, weve been getting flooded with emails and phone calls about DirecTV TiVos rebooting. Reports include basically all units except for the new THR22 HD TiVo. So this DOES include the older HR 10-250 HD TiVo, and all SD TiVos for DirecTV.

While we dont know the cause of the situation, considering that it clearly affects Series1 and Series2 models all over the country, the source of the problem must be the satellite signal. Many affected units are not plugged into phone lines. And weve had no similar wave of reports about either non-DirecTV units, or about DirecTV DVRs that dont run TiVo.

We do have some queries in to various contacts. But we have no information as of yet.

Theres a thread over on TiVoCommunity that covers the issue. Its mostly just a list of people saying yeah, me too at this point, but if you have this problem, its worth keeping an eye on the thread.

Well be sure to update everyone if we learn more. Hopefully, the problem will disappear just as mysteriously as it arose.


----------



## draiyne

Still experiencing the restarts here too. They happened at least 4 times that I know of today. Today was the worst day as far as interrupted recording goes. I don't think one program I had set for today made it all the way thru. I reported it but as with everyone else they were no real help as I have no interest in upgrading to the new receivers at this time. 

Something interesting (to me anyway) has also happened this week. My units are not (and have never) been continuously connected to a phone line. I plug them in once a month or every 6 weeks or so to force a call just to get rid of the "please make a call' message. 

It is physically impossible for the units to call in unless I force them to because there isn't a phone outlet near them. I have to plug a long cord in another room and drag it across the house to force the calls. But yet 3 of the units say they successfully made calls this week: 

2 DSR7000 units say they succeeded on the 14th 

1 HDVR2 says it succeed on the 10th 

and the DSR 6000 says what they all normally say "Failed. No dial tone." Last successful call Monday Oct 22. (That is the last time I forced a call for all of them).


Normally between forced calls they all say "Failed. No dial tone". And like I said it is physically impossible for them to have even made a call. I don't have a setup where I could have just forgotten to unplug the phone. There's no way to miss a long phone cord stretched across the house.


----------



## csadoian

I, too, have noticed an increase in reboots (restarts, as DirecTV likes to call them). I have noticed that both my TIVOs consistently reboot at around 9:50pm PST, which totally screws up anything recording from 9-10pm.

My wife and I were watching a recorded show tonight while two shows were recording starting a 9pm. At around 9:45pm, as we were finishing watching the prerecorded show, I said to my wife (half joking), "well, it almost 9:50pm, time for the TIVO to reboot and screw up the the endings of the shows being recorded". No soon than I had said that the TV screen went blank, followed by "powering up". By the time it finished rebooting (complaining about not being able to get all the guide data) the shows were over.

I am more than pissed now. I'm sure by now DirecTV has enough feedback to know something they did on the 8th of November screwed things up royal for the SD Tivos and if they can't identify the problem and get a patch out they need roll back the changes until they do.

Chuck


----------



## biker

I had 3 reboots today. I wish they get this fix.


----------



## dherm8or

Same here I have 4 units that are doing it


----------



## bingoldsby

This whole thing has caused me the trouble and expense of replacing my hard drive and power supply in the R10, before discovering all this conversation about the true nature of the trouble.

I've had my R10 for many years (about 2005), and I did have the drive and power supply on hand and sitting on the shelf, waiting for the inevitable time when one of those would crash and burn. But, I'm sure there have been many folks out there who have been lead into a lot of unnecessary expense and inconvenient actions, trying to get their TiVo DTV units "repaired."

Time heals most wounds, and I'm sure this is one of them. I did send an email to DTV Support. I got a message back saying that they couldn't do anything for me if I didn't pick up the phone and call them. I did not call.

I'm NOT an IDIOT!!

Brian - out on the Oregon Coast


----------



## cdcochrane

Me too, 2 HDVR2's, rebooting at least twice per day for over a week now.


----------



## T-Halen

bingoldsby said:


> I did send an email to DTV Support. I got a message back saying that they couldn't do anything for me if I didn't pick up the phone and call them. I did not call.


I got the same reply, but I followed up and got a better one.

_We are aware of the issues with your TIVO receiver resetting themselves two times or more a day. This is not the type of experience we want you to have, as our equipments and systems are highly reliable, making technical problems like this rare.

While we do not have an exact time on when this issue will be resolved, I assure you that our Engineering Department that specializes in resolving these unusual cases continues to work diligently in finding ways to resolve this issue the soonest time possible._


----------



## John T Smith

And here I thought the problem was with my equipment!
1st noticed a problem 11-8 with HR10-250 restarting
Replaced with another HR10-25 on 11-9 (I have a couple boxes in reserve)
Had to replace 2nd HR10-250 with an R10 on 11-12 due to restarts
Now, the R10 is also restarting

If DTV doesn't fix the problem with the data stream, I may just have to upgrade this location to HD (already have HD service, and two HD DVR in other places)


----------



## wbgolfer

The rebooting continues and we continue to hear that Directv is working on it!!! Directv has to know by this time that what ever change they rolled out has effected thousands of loyal customers. 
Also -They have to know the exact date and time of the rollout -by now ! 
*Question* - Anybody who has every worked on a project with a ROLLOUT knows that there must always be a ROLLBACK Plan !!!!!
Question to all reading this - WHY hasn't Directv done a ROLLBACK ?????

The info below is called blowing smoke you ur butt !!!!

I understand how you feel about your DIRECTV TIVO receiver resetting themselves and we are sorry for your interrupted programming experience. Our Broadcast Center is still investigating to resolve this issue. Let me assure you that your service experience is rare and we do not take it lightly. We strive to provide you estimated time to resolve this issue real soon.

For the meantime, we asked for your patience as we work overtime to restore your programming. We have developed advanced technology throughout the years making our state-of-the-art equipment, as well as the television reception on your system highly reliable. Our entertainment system is supported by a vast network of technical and engineering experts who are committed to providing you the best 
entertainment experience.

We appreciate your time and continued loyalty to DIRECTV.

Sincerely,

Haydee G. - 100394242
DIRECTV Customer Service


----------



## wbgolfer

My apologies - forgot to include this in my previous POST ---
How many recall that Directv did this same thing to us about 2/3 years ago.
(OCT/NOV)
It went on for over a month and finally they admitted that they screwed up. 
At the time many bought new units or sent their units in for repair. Only to find out it was a Diretv probem. I know - becasue I did and that's is how I ended up with 2 TIVO's - cost me $120 bucks.
And I bet there are TIVO's right now buying new units !!!
Directv should be posting on the MESSAGEs & SETTINGS screen advising all customer that there is a problem !!!
This is called *CUSTOMER SERVICE *!


----------



## tas3086

Just called in to tech support. He had a solution. He "downloaded" some changes to my system (somehow) and then walked me through the satellite guided setup process, verifying that all of my setup options were correct. He said to do this to all my other dtivo units, which I did. He said "that should cure the problem".

Half hour well spent on the process. ....
BUT TIME WILL TELL.

So everyone call in and ask for the downloadable fix.


----------



## litzdog911

tas3086 said:


> Just called in to tech support. He had a solution. He "downloaded" some changes to my system (somehow) and then walked me through the satellite guided setup process, verifying that all of my setup options were correct. He said to do this to all my other dtivo units, which I did. He said "that should cure the problem".
> 
> Half hour well spent on the process. ....
> BUT TIME WILL TELL.
> 
> So everyone call in and ask for the downloadable fix.


I haven't heard of any solution from my DirecTV sources yet, so I'm skeptical. I'm guessing he just reauthorized your Tivo's subscription because there's not much else a CSR can "download". Let us know if it worked.


----------



## Lucymort

One further thought: If DTV won't ultimately miss our business if we choose to leave, why are they offering credits and free services to placate those who are upset because of this very issue?


----------



## nmiller855

After experiencing a reset a few minutes ago, I called DirecTv & was told ther has been no solution. At least the guy I spoke to didn't act like it was something new. He didn't offer any discount & I didn't ask for one yet but listening to my dad complain every time it happens is getting hard to deal with.
I try to explain to him that ther is a glitch that is being worked on but he doesn't want to hear that when the end'of his orogram is cut off & over before the TiVo recovers.


----------



## satpro

Let's keep the comments to either our experience with directv customer service regarding this issue or our expeirence with our directv tivos rebooting. 

Please redirect all energy to argue at directv.

Whining allowed just not about each other.


----------



## imaref

2:20PM here in Maryland--NO reboots so far today. Knock on wood...


----------



## newswatcher

satpro said:


> Let's keep the comments to either our experience with directv customer service regarding this issue or our expeirence with our directv tivos rebooting.
> 
> Please redirect all energy to argue at directv.
> 
> Whining allowed just not about each other.


Couldn't agree more, satpro...that goes for me, too, the advice that is...


----------



## satpro

imaref said:


> 2:20PM here in Maryland--NO reboots so far today. Knock on wood...


They continue for me Saturday 11/17; 1:25am 6:25am 9:42am 2:55pm 4:25pm 5:25pm 5:55pm 9:25pm

I just wonder how exactly they are troubleshooting this at directv or tivo since I asked to have their engineering call me so I could give them more specifics about channel # where it occured and directv ad inserted commercial breaks. But they told me from directv presidents office that engineering does not speak to customers. I wanted to let them know that when I have 2 different receivers tuned to the same channel the reboots occur at the same time.


----------



## csadoian

Another reboot, around 11:50am PST.


----------



## deek_man

I'm having 3 to 4 reboots a day here in Washington, DC. Interestingly, the last one was at 2:55 PM Eastern same as sat pro. It's been going on for at least a week. I have a Hughes series 2.


----------



## satpro

deek_man said:


> I'm having 3 to 4 reboots a day here in Washington, DC. Interestingly, the last one was at 2:55 PM Eastern same as sat pro. It's been going on for at least a week. I have a Hughes series 2.


What channel were you on?

Trying to figure out if it is channel or transponder specific,

We were on 244 syfy transponder 11 @ 101 west satellite

channels on this transponder include:
ESPN	206
ESPN2	209
BRVO	237
Spike	241
USA	242
Syfy	244
TNT	245
FX	248
COM	249
A&E	265
CNBC	355
mnbc	356


----------



## newswatcher

csadoian said:


> Another reboot, around 11:50am PST.


Yep, mine at same exact time. More than coincidence... Lost part of the Michigan game...could lose a lot of gametiime today plus tomorrow NFL.


----------



## rooster34203

I emailed directv and got a response to call them. when I did they told me they had 2 other instances of the same thing and then tried to sell me upgraded equipment


----------



## newswatcher

rooster34203 said:


> I emailed directv and got a response to call them. when I did they told me they had 2 other instances of the same thing and then tried to sell me upgraded equipment


"2"??!! I told Corporate that their CSRs were ignorant of this problem. This confirms my comment. I also told corporate yesterday that DTV reps are "selling-up" due to this problem, which is just plain greed. She denied that. DTV is not fulfilling the "best practices" part of business moral character when they do this.

The term "best practices" is used in organizational settings to refer to any activity, process, method, or behavior that is judged to be the most effective. Best practices are those methods that are most efficient, effective, and result in fewer complications and failures. Best practices are not "good ideas" or suggestions. They are proven strategies for anyone who wants the best possible outcome in a given endeavor.

DTV could be using "best practices" to their advantage or to the advantage of the customer. Not sure on which one is their end game. I don't like to indulge in "conspiracy theories" but the foot print here is manifesting, in fact, as a possibility of that being their game change endeavor at this point.


----------



## deek_man

Response to sat pro:

At 2:55 PM, when it rebooted, I was watching a recorded program. But the tuners were on 285, investigation discovery, and MSNBC, 356.


----------



## satpro

Deek-man,

msnbc and syfy are on the same transponder 11 @ 101 west satellite,

channels on this transponder include:
ESPN 206
ESPN2 209
BRVO 237
Spike 241
USA 242
Syfy 244
TNT 245
FX 248
COM 249
A&E 265
CNBC 355
mnbc 356 


csadoian and newswatcher,

What channels were the tuners on when the 11:50am pst reboot hit your boxes?

Please everybody start posting your channel #s and reboot times, so we can figure it out. If you know what channels both tuners were on that is even better. Thanks


----------



## deek_man

Sat pro...Unfortunately, I don't know what channels were tuned during earlier reboots. It could very well have been MSNBC but unlikely to have been any other channel on transponder 11 since I haven't typically watched those lately. From now on, I'll watch carefully which channels are tuned when a reboot occurs and I'll post it.


----------



## wbgolfer

*FYI* --- Random reboot this morning approx. 8AM EST I was listening to *MUSIC *on 802 on my upgraded TVIO Series 2 and the other rebooted a very short time later and it was tuned to *CBS Channel 2* - I was recording a show on that DVR.

Hope this helps identifiy that specific channels are the root of the problem ?????


----------



## tas3086

litzdog911 said:


> I haven't heard of any solution from my DirecTV sources yet, so I'm skeptical. I'm guessing he just reauthorized your Tivo's subscription because there's not much else a CSR can "download". Let us know if it worked.


Nope, sorry, the "download" option did not work. another restart 2 hours later.

I'll call in tomorrow, again.


----------



## moonchilddave

4:57pm here in MD - both Phillips DSR704's rebooted about 2 minutes after getting off the phone with DirecTV support. Was told fairly quickly they were aware of the issue and were working on a fix. Did not try to offer me anything - just said to check back in a few days if it was still an issue.


----------



## hdikos

In Maryland. Was watching a recorded show in the last hour and my series 2 Hughes rebooted twice in 15 minutes. Called DTV last night and the CSR was no help, but made sure to log the complaint on our account.


----------



## wbgolfer

*Update* - series 2 DVR rebooted 6:28 PM EST as I was watching Notre Dame on Channel 4 NBC. (LOCAL CHANNEL) other recorder on Music Channel 801.

Does anyone really believe that this has something to do with the Channel/Transponder ?????
ME - I doubt it !!!!!


----------



## kajar59

hi just got off the phone with directv and they said it is a known issue and they have ther techs looking in to putting in an update to fix it but they are aware of it and are trying to fix it they said maybe within the next 72 hours
my tivos are rebooting to they said the update would come via the dish when they get an update i hope they fix this

sd-dvr 40 
running 6.4a


----------



## ayouch

Had the dreaded 7:55 p.m. reboot while watching the Notre Dame game on local Fox (30 in Jacksonville, FL.) Unsure what channel the other receiver was on at the time.


----------



## thomas2727

I like many others have been following this message board after contacting Weaknees about having my Sony T-60 and Hughes R-10 repaired. 

My frustration grows daily as the resets seem to be getting more frequent and the information from Directv seems to be scarce. 

I Tweeted to @DirectvService and at least got a response albeit it's the standard response.

"Thomas, sorry for the problems. Our Engineers are working to resolve them. We appreciate your patience."


----------



## texasbrit

thomas2727 said:


> I like many others have been following this message board after contacting Weaknees about having my Sony T-60 and Hughes R-10 repaired.
> 
> My frustration grows daily as the resets seem to be getting more frequent and the information from Directv seems to be scarce.
> 
> I Tweeted to @DirectvService and at least got a response albeit it's the standard response.
> 
> "Thomas, sorry for the problems. Our Engineers are working to resolve them. We appreciate your patience."


What response do you expect? Yes, DirecTV knows about these issues. Yes, TiVo engineering is working on the problem. When they find the problem and fix it, I expect we will know....


----------



## ayouch

9:25 p.m. (EST) reboot on local Fox (30 in Jacksonville.) Both receivers were on the same channel.


----------



## satpro

So now we have a third confirmation of the fact that the reboots occur at the same time when 2 receivers are tuned to the same channels/transponder.


----------



## Booman70

everyone should call dtv log the problem dont let them talk u into a clear & DELETE or new equipment they created the problem let them fix it


----------



## Lucymort

Mine just rebooted a couple of minutes ago (not at five to the hour, though), while I was watching a recorded program. It's now going into the fourth attempt to re-acquire information from the satellite. This is new - it usually gets it on the second try. Both tuners are on DIY now that live TV is finally available.


----------



## newswatcher

Lucymort said:


> Mine just rebooted a couple of minutes ago (not at five to the hour, though), while I was watching a recorded program. It's now going into the fourth attempt to re-acquire information from the satellite. This is new - it usually gets it on the second try. Both tuners are on DIY now that live TV is finally available.


I've begun playing "TiVo" tag: when my living-room DVR reboots I have the same football game or show on the bedroom DVR, which has never rebooted at the same time as the living-room unit, continue watching until the other DVR reboots.

Ah, the wonderful world of DTV! Not.


----------



## imaref

Here in Maryland - 4:57PM reboot was the only reboot of the day UNTIL THE LAST 31 SECONDS OF THE OKLAHOMA/WEST VIRGINIA GAME! ARGH!!!


----------



## Lucymort

Newswatcher, I sympathize. I have taken to having another TV in the house tuned to the show I am trying to watch on the Tivo, just in case of random reboots - then, I can run into the other room to watch, without waiting for my energy-saving TV to warm up, so I don't miss anything. I try to watch some shows live, since I have gotten so many partial recordings. It is taking a lot of planning just to watch a show at this point. Recording two shows at the same time is a complete crapshoot. But, Directv is working on it, and may get it fixed in a few days! Or not....


----------



## DDROW

Here in Missouri HDVR2 rebooted at 7:12pm and 9:55pm the last 2 reboots. Both times the 2 tuners were tuned to Lifetime 252 and Hallmark 312. I have 3 other HDVR2s and they are rebooting at a different time than the other one. They are all three on 304 TVLand and rebooting at the same time. On these 3 I am only using 1 tuner.


----------



## newswatcher

Lucymort said:


> Newswatcher, I sympathize. I have taken to having another TV in the house tuned to the show I am trying to watch on the Tivo, just in case of random reboots - then, I can run into the other room to watch, without waiting for my energy-saving TV to warm up, so I don't miss anything. I try to watch some shows live, since I have gotten so many partial recordings. It is taking a lot of planning just to watch a show at this point. Recording two shows at the same time is a complete crapshoot. But, Directv is working on it, and may get it fixed in a few days! Or not....


Interesting, Lucy. When I spoke with the lady at Advocate office last week, I informed her that I was once the International Sales Director for a group of major music publications magazines and if we sent out 1 or 2 issues with blank pages the uproar would have been enormous, and that our company would have made it right with the printer or whomever and, most importantly, our customers. DTV is not exhibiting "best practices" towards it's customers. She understood completely but couldn't promise a quick fix.
So now customers are forking over their hard earned money for new DVRs just so they don't have the problem. Conspiracy theory? I don't know...


----------



## litzdog911

satpro said:


> ....
> I just wonder how exactly they are troubleshooting this at directv or tivo since I asked to have their engineering call me so I could give them more specifics about channel # where it occured and directv ad inserted commercial breaks. But they told me from directv presidents office that engineering does not speak to customers. I wanted to let them know that when I have 2 different receivers tuned to the same channel the reboots occur at the same time.


Keep posting reset times and any additional information you think that will help DirecTV and Tivo troubleshoot this problem. There are indeed watching this thread.


----------



## litzdog911

Booman70 said:


> everyone should call dtv log the problem dont let them talk u into a clear & DELETE or new equipment they created the problem let them fix it


Or simply post that information here. They are monitoring this thread.


----------



## radarrab

On 11/13 there was a partial recording 17) of a program on at 10:00 p.m. PST. There was no reboot with that. I decided to set my second recorder up with the same season passes, as a backup. They're both older (Directv HDVR2, R10, both software version 6.4a).
On 11/15 a.m., I think between 7-9:00, a spontaneous reset occurred. I don't know if anything happened during the day, but at 8:24 another happened (in the middle of a recording). Since the first partial happened, I looked at the second recorder, and it was also resetting at the same time. 
After I called Directv, who ruled out time conflicts, space, and I already checked the signal, they said they'd send out a tech. It happened again after I hung up.
The tech basically said both receivers were going and he'd have to replace them. I didn't want to lose my recordings and frankly, despite what he said, disbelieved him since both were resetting at the exact same time. I've worked in IT. I ended up cancelling the service call for the time being.
Now, 11/17, they both reset twice tonight.


----------



## thomas2727

"What response do you expect? Yes, DirecTV knows about these issues. Yes, TiVo engineering is working on the problem. When they find the problem and fix it, I expect we will know.... "

Thanks Mr. High & Mighty. 

How will we know? Please enlighten the other readers of this board on how the information will be shared by Directv?

Methinks you are just trolling. 

The Twitter answer was the first time Directv admitted to me there was a problem. Four phone calls over the past week to multiple phone numbers did not do it. Only a public complaint got any type of admission of a problem.

Nothing like posting your first comment and some sorry ass message board vigilante feels the need make a snide comment that adds nothing to the discussion. 

Thanks Mr. Message Board Vigilante. 

Don't bother responding.

This will be me last visit to this board.


----------



## gansemer

At least I know I am not alone. If it hadn't been for the fact I have 2 rebooting DVRs I would have thought my hardware was failing. I was already considering a move to Dish or Uverse, this may seal the deal. I suspect this is an attempt to get my 12 year old Hughes GXCEBOTs with lifetime Tivo subscriptions off their system.


----------



## hkyfrk

litzdog911 said:


> Or simply post that information here. They are monitoring this thread.


I sure hope they are.... After the last reboot my r10 does not work anymore! it restarts, aquires sat info, and goes to guide with no pic. As soon as i press any button on the remote everything freezes. The red light on the dvr doewnt even flash red when any button is pressed. I am sure that "I" broke this!


----------



## Arcady

Multiple hard reboots per day is probably not good for the hard drive. I'm surprised more people aren't reporting box failures from this.

If I were still running DirecTiVos, I would have unplugged them until this mess was over.


----------



## bjbiffle

Just thought I would log my experiences here in case Directv might use this data to expedite the resolution.

I have three SD tivo's and all are experiencing the frequent reboots. I have not detected any similarities in the time period. I almost always have at least one or two on channel 360. 

I did notice it started a few weeks ago but now it is very often, sometimes multiple times in the same day or even in the same hour.

I have called Directv twice. I do not believe the first rep was aware of the issue, but researched and found that it was a known problem. The second rep offered to let me upgrade my equipment for a discount that would still cost me around $267. I asked for a supervisor and spoke to a team leader who also offered me a discounted equipment upgrade and agreed to an adjustment for DVR fees for I believe 6 months, maybe longer (was not clear). She was unable to tell me whether similar issues affect their new HD Tivos but seemed to think they might.

I emailed their customer advocate team and did get a response that basically said they are aware of the problem and working on it. 

If this was a short-term issue, maybe for a week or two, it would be OK to just put up with it, but several weeks is unacceptable. I've been a customer for about 8 years but am seriously considering a change in providers. 

Thanks to everyone who has posted helpful info here. It's been good to learn I am not alone and benefit from some of your insights.


----------



## FastMHz

My trusty SAT-T60 has taken to rebooting a few days ago like everyone else's here. Last night I couldn't even watch anything, it reboot 4 times in 2 hours. I gave up. My parent's RCA TiVo is doing the same as well. For me, the reboots are becoming more frequent and the time and channel are irrelevant!!

Yesterday I cloned the drive and put a new hard drive in just out of curiosity. No change in the problem, but I have more space now, and the old drive as a backup.

^ I don't think this is damaging to the boxes. The hard drive doesn't even spin down during the reboots, which is good!


----------



## evvybuns

We too are having spontaneous "resets" 2 to 3 times/day. They occur when watching live TV and we are not changing channels, programming, or recording; just watching TV. This started around November 10th. Sounds like a common problem.
After reboot is complete it usually says "Sorry, not all satellite data could be found" or something like that, but the systems works fine.


----------



## evvybuns

FastMHz said:


> My trusty SAT-T60 has taken to rebooting a few days ago like everyone else's here. Last night I couldn't even watch anything, it reboot 4 times in 2 hours. I gave up. My parent's RCA TiVo is doing the same as well. For me, the reboots are becoming more frequent and the time and channel are irrelevant!!
> 
> Yesterday I cloned the drive and put a new hard drive in just out of curiosity. No change in the problem, but I have more space now, and the old drive as a backup.
> 
> ^ I don't think this is damaging to the boxes. The hard drive doesn't even spin down during the reboots, which is good!


Excellent troubleshooting, FastMHz! Two DVRs from different manufacturers in in different places (I assume) begin having the same problem at the same time. It ain't the DVRs! Nice to confirm that it's not the HD, too. Thanks!


----------



## 96Bravo

My HD 10-250 has been having the reboot problem described in this thread. Random times, as many as 10 times a day.
It is now exhibiting a new, strange behavior.

It is now rebooting less often. However, again, seemingly randomly, when watching live TV, the program freezes for a second and then begins to play in slow motion. If I rewind a few seconds and press play, the program continues normally. If I just do nothing, the slow motion continues until I change channels.

This is a unit purchased from Weaknees a year or two ago. 6.4a software.

Anyone seeing similar behavior? Possibly increased wear/tear on the HD due to several hundred reboots in the last week and a half or so?


----------



## bingoldsby

My - more frequent - resets yesterday (Sat. 11/17), Pacific Standard Time, were:

Sometime early in the morning (overnight)
8:58 am
10:55 am
1:57 pm
7:54 pm
8:53 pm
Probably after that before midnight, but not paying attention.

It's hard to catch it every time unless one is bed ridden and nothing else to do but watch DTV, but I'm convinced that the resets are increasing in frequency.

I do not believe there is any correlation to channels the receiver is sitting on, and I also do not subscribe to the stress on the drive suggestion. As mentioned the drive does not spin down during a reset. If that was the case, not many normal computers with spinning hard drives would survive very long.

Brian


----------



## bearbig

Mine too. I've been away for a while, but before I left I was curious as to why I had 2 recordings of Haven from 11/9. The first was the first 10 min or so and the second was the remainder missing some time in the middle.
Wifey told me that it ( RCA DVR 80) re booted 3 times yesterday while it was re booting while I was watching a recorded program.
It has re booted twice today ( so far) the most recent being a few min. ago ( maybe 10:55 EST).
Oh joy, I thought thet this would not happen again! I remember the last time this happened!


----------



## deek_man

Problems continue in DC. Unexpected reboot of Hughes series 2 TiVo at 10:52 AM. Tuners were on local network channels, NBC and ABC.


----------



## bearbig

Update . Still trying to come back from the re boot. so far 10 min and counting.


----------



## wbgolfer

Since reporting early last evening 11/17 - I have had three more reboots -

#1) 11/17 8:45 PM EST -watching a pre-recorded show other tuner on local NBC CH 4 - transponder # 18 other tuner on HBO 502
#2) 11/17 9:09 PM EST - watching pre-recorded show other tuner on Music 801 and other on local NBC CH 4 - transponder #18.
#3) 11/18 10:52 AM EST - channel 360 FOX and other tuner on music 802

Prior to the 8:45 PM EST reboot I had one just after 7PM while I was watching the Notre Dame game NBC CH 4 -I reported this in an earlier post.

*OF NOTE !!!! *They, the reboots, appear to be occuring more frequently. I first reported problems about a week ago. At that time the reboots were 1 or 2 per day. Now they seem to be in the range of 3 - 4 per day. If you read the other threads - many member have mentioned this!


----------



## vanzalone

I've been with DirecTv for over ten years, mainly for the NFL ticket.

Like everyone else here I have grown addicted to my old Hughes boxes and have been very reluctant to give them up. With Verizon FIOS now leaving offers in my mailbox every week enticing me to switch, I will very likely do so after the New Year. 

To say DirecTv is "working the problem" is just silly. Being in the software industry, if you roll out a change that results in a large number of people having problems, YOU ROLL BACK THE CHANGE, period! 

Its obvious that they made this change for other reasons more important than us and do not care about those "older" folks they are affecting. 

If they don't need me, then I don't need them.


----------



## bstrohl

I don't think it is a channel/transponder issue. My boxes have reset on various ones at different times.
Also, I have been setting both boxes to record shows incase of resets. Sometimes only one resets and sometimes both have reset. For example, only one reset during NCIS:LA but both had reset during NCIS.


----------



## ralfsmouse

I have been following this thread for a while, and I just wanted to say that I have two DirecTivos, and R10 and an HDVR2, and they sometimes (If not all of the time), reboot at the same time! I was working in one room (with the HDVR2 in the same room) and I hear the fan kick up and the record and power lights flash. When I walked into the other room, the R10 was rebooting! They were on different channels, and neither was recording anything.

By the way, is there any possibility of dish types having an effect on this? I don't think that every DirecTivo in the nation is having this issue (I think Directv would work a little harder on a fix if that were so). So if it helps, I have an Oval 3 dish.


----------



## Idearat

While in my overly wishful thinking mood, I'm hoping this problem with be bad enough for DTV to fix things and that the fix just happens to correct the bug they put in over the summer that resulted in my losing most of the local channels.

This one would affect me more if I haven't already been forced to resort to downloading stuff from the major networks since the DirecTiVo doesn't think I get those channels.


----------



## ronsch

satpro said:


> So now we have a third confirmation of the fact that the reboots occur at the same time when 2 receivers are tuned to the same channels/transponder.


Be careful about assuming that both tuners were on the same channel because they always will be after a reboot.



Lucymort said:


> Mine just rebooted a couple of minutes ago (not at five to the hour, though), while I was watching a recorded program. It's now going into the fourth attempt to re-acquire information from the satellite. This is new - it usually gets it on the second try. Both tuners are on DIY now that live TV is finally available.


Lucy - If you just select the 'watch available channels' option when the acquisition doesn't complete in time the acquisition finishes almost immediately rather than starting from scratch.

my reboots from yesterday: All times Eastern

4:15, 8:35, 13:28(on ESPNU), 17:53, 19:24.

Today so far - 1:23, 3:51. I'm obviously overdue for one.


----------



## satpro

bearbig said:


> Mine too. I've been away for a while, but before I left I was curious as to why I had 2 recordings of Haven from 11/9. The first was the first 10 min or so and the second was the remainder missing some time in the middle.
> Wifey told me that it ( RCA DVR 80) re booted 3 times yesterday while it was re booting while I was watching a recorded program.
> It has re booted twice today ( so far) the most recent being a few min. ago ( maybe 10:55 EST).
> Oh joy, I thought thet this would not happen again! I remember the last time this happened!


Same thing happened to my 10pm receording of Haven on syfy then rerecoreded midnight showing of Haven and it made it through with no interuption.

I am up to 10-12 reboots a day per receiver,

Last night at 3:07am, 3:17am, 3:49am eastern, 3 reboots in one hour, several more since, but the interesting part was that directv removed some sub channels (originally added 10 days ago) 450-1 through 455-1 from the guide during that moment and that direction from the satellite seemed to reboot the box even though at the time I was on channels from the 101 location. So have all the other reboots like those that always happen at 25 and 55 minutes been the boxes choking on guide changes?

As for dish type it does not matter, some of my boxes are set for 101 only and they reboot, others have 101 119 and 95 and they reboot as well.

I have also noticed a symptom about 5 seconds before the reboot happens the picture will freeze and you loose audio and then both continue for 3-4 more seconds before crashing the receiver and going into reboot.

I am thankful I had many great years with my directivos. I hope directv gets it's act together and gives us something else to be thankful for.


----------



## ronsch

satpro said:


> Same thing happened to my 10pm receording of Haven on syfy then rerecoreded midnight showing of Haven and it made it through with no interuption.
> 
> I am up to 10-12 reboots a day per receiver,
> 
> Last night at 3:07am, 3:17am, 3:49am eastern, 3 reboots in one hour, several more since, but the interesting part was that directv removed some sub channels (originally added 10 days ago) 450-1 through 455-1 from the guide during that moment and that direction from the satellite seemed to reboot the box even though at the time I was on channels from the 101 location. So have all the other reboots like those that always happen at 25 and 55 minutes been the boxes choking on guide changes?
> 
> As for dish type it does not matter, some of my boxes are set for 101 only and they reboot, others have 101 119 and 95 and they reboot as well.
> 
> I have also noticed a symptom about 5 seconds before the reboot happens the picture will freeze and you loose audio and then both continue for 3-4 more seconds before crashing the receiver and going into reboot.
> 
> I am thankful I had many great years with my directivos. I hope directv gets it's act together and gives us something else to be thankful for.


I noticed the same picture/audio disruption preceding a reboot while I was watching a pre-recorded show so I suspect it's just an unexpected reboot phenomenon rather than something specific due to this problem.


----------



## gilliane

Well, thank goodness, I guess. I'd moved my DVRs around a couple of weeks ago and the one I now watch most has been randomly rebooting. It's old and I was worried I would have to replace it, but now at least it sounds like that's not the case. Hopefully Directv will fix the problem soon.


----------



## ralfsmouse

An Interesting development:

After the latest reboot, my R10 was taking a long time to acquire information from the satellite. After sitting for a long time at 97%, it came up with the "Could not acquire information" screen. However, my channels still seem to work.

Also, I did push Thumbs up to see details, but I forgot to write it down. (Sorry!)


----------



## MartinHines

I have been having DirecTV Tivo receiver re-booting problems since Hurricane Sandy.

I have four DVRs:
-- one DirecTV DVR (DirecTV R22-200)
-- three Tivo DVRs (HNS SD-DVR80, DirecTV DVR-R10, HNS HDVR2)


For the last two weeks ONLYthe Tivo DVRS are re-booting, multiple times a day, always at least once a day. The non-Tivo DVR has not had any problems.

I had a DirecTV technician at my house yesterday to try to fix the problem. It turned out my DirecTV dish (Round, single LNB) was out of alignment due to Hurricane Sandy winds but that did not fix the problem (our Tivo DVRs rebooted a few hours after he left).

I contacted DirecTV today (Sunday, 11/18/2012) to re-open my problem ticket. The rep told me that DirecTV was aware of the problem with older Tivo DVRs rebooting and "Engineering is working on the problem". They have no estimate for the fix.

I will post here again if and when the problem is fixed.


----------



## FastMHz

Has anybody pulled the satellite cable from their TiVo while trying to watch previously recorded shows to see if the reboots stop? The bad data stream should be cut off so at least you can watch stuff, and then plug the cable back in later. I'm going to try this later when I watch something.


----------



## FastMHz

evvybuns said:


> Excellent troubleshooting, FastMHz! Two DVRs from different manufacturers in in different places (I assume) begin having the same problem at the same time. It ain't the DVRs! Nice to confirm that it's not the HD, too. Thanks!


Yup, different locations and the reboots started on the same day....Things got wonky soon after DST changed, so at first I thought the time change broke something. But my TiVo has the time correct.


----------



## deek_man

Yet another reboot of a series 2 Tivo at 1:43 pm EST. My reboots are also getting more frequent.


----------



## newswatcher

deek_man said:


> Yet another reboot of a series 2 Tivo at 1:43 pm EST. My reboots are also getting more frequent.


Yep, mine at 10:43am PST, same time 3 hour time difference. Anyone else same reboot time? Fortunately, I wasn't recording any of my Christian programming which I do on Sundays...


----------



## bingoldsby

Mine reset at 10:52 am PST (accurate time recording and observation of reset).

With my R10, I've NOT ONCE had a problem with "last stop: acquiring information from satellite." It happens quickly and correctly the first pass. I do not have any additional programming beyond the 2nd tier level of service (no locals or premiums).


----------



## FastMHz

My Series 1 SAT-T60 always acquires information successfully and promptly. My mom's Series 2 RCA gets stuck and needs a couple more manual reboots to get satellite data successfully.


----------



## Mitch85

FastMHz said:


> Has anybody pulled the satellite cable from their TiVo while trying to watch previously recorded shows to see if the reboots stop?


Yes, and the reboots stopped.

I was getting multiple reboots an hour when the cable was plugged in. I unplugged the cable for about 48 hours and did not get any reboots when it was unplugged. I plugged it back in and started getting reboots again.

For the past four hours I've had the cable plugged in, but with both tuners on non-existent channels. So far no reboots.

I have an R10.


----------



## satpro

newswatcher said:


> Yep, mine at 10:43am PST, same time 3 hour time difference. Anyone else same reboot time? Fortunately, I wasn't recording any of my Christian programming which I do on Sundays...


Yes same time as both of you and I was on local station spotbeam transponder channels at 1:43 eastern.

This is where we get back to, it seems that directv might send down some commands to add or delete channels in the guide at a certain time every couple hours and that locks up the receivers.



FastMHz said:


> Has anybody pulled the satellite cable from their TiVo while trying to watch previously recorded shows to see if the reboots stop? The bad data stream should be cut off so at least you can watch stuff, and then plug the cable back in later. I'm going to try this later when I watch something.


Yes tryed the thing with disconnecting the satellite inputs and it stops the reboots in my test last week.


----------



## iamgrout

http:twitter.com/DIRECTVService/status/270226175132041216

(can't post a link, add the two slashes)

Looks like they're claiming it's fixed... hope so, busy recording schedule tonight.


----------



## ronsch

Don't want to jinx it but haven't had a reboot is almost 12 hours. I didn't have the one at 13:43 that the rest of you are reporting. Was on NFL Sunday ticket on both tuners at the time.


----------



## gadgetmann

We have two Phillips Series 2 (DSR704) units. The one up stairs reboots at least once a day (it is only used lightly). The one downstairs reboots more often and is also used more. It is not watched much during the day, but my wife has observed it rebooting even then.
This thread has been very helpful. It is annoying that a software patch is needed but replacing hard drives is also a hassle.
I haven't read every post, but I found some very plausible explanations on this thread. If they (DirectTV) changed the format of the data downloaded for the program guide, it would explain the timing and the fact that so many different units (of a particular vintage).
Fortunately, the two units in our house do not reboot at the same time or we would have missed Fringe the other night. (I recorded it on both units and the downstairs unit rebooted at 35 past the hour.)


----------



## lfclark

I just got off the phone with technical support. According to the 1st tech she just heard about the rebooting issue today 11/18/12, but the engineers were working on it. 
I told her I found that hard to believe that direct tv hadn't had any complaints until today. Because it's been at least a couple of weeks for me.And for the engineers already working on it from today sounded like a load of crap. She then told me "well maybe since yesterday". 
I asked for her supervisor she proceeded to tell she just became aware of the issue a couple of days ago. 
I mentioned the HD recorder works fine and there is your solution to quell all of the complaints.
Do they think we're all sheep willing to just follow and not complain.
It looks like a daily phone call or killing the service and go to Netflix and computer links and those are looking pretty good.
Already have Netflix on one tv, there's a lot of shows.


----------



## newswatcher

Code:


https://twitter.com/DIRECTVService/status/270226175132041216

We'll see...


----------



## DrSmith

Just had a spontaneous HDVR2 reboot moments ago, 3:55 PM Eastern. The unit was not actively recording anything and was in standby mode.


----------



## imaref

Fixed? FIX MY ***. Watching Cowboys/Browns. Cowboys lining up for a field goal try in overtime and BAM. Another reboot. 4:50PM.


----------



## ayouch

Just had a reboot at 4:50 p.m. EST while watching (live) one of the Sunday Ticket channels in the 700s. Was not recording anything at the time. (The channel had been the Eagles-Redskins game but had rolled over to pick up the end of the Cowboys game, I believe.)


----------



## gansemer

Resetting nearly every half hour.


----------



## lfclark

2:00 PST what effing fix are you talking about


----------



## Mitch85

Also got a reboot. At about 3:55 cst while watching HBO.

BTW, does anyone know why the boxes can not always "Acquire Information from Satellite" after restarting? Is there a fix other than to do another restart? I have an R10 with 6.4a.


----------



## wbgolfer

11/18* Both *my Dvr's rebooted at exactly 4:58 PM EST. 
I was watching Colts vs Pats live CBS Channel 2 !!
2ND DVR was recording Saints vs Raiders Fox Channel 5 !

This nonsense is getting OLD !!!!!!!!


----------



## ayouch

Mitch85 said:


> Also got a reboot. At about 3:55 cst while watching HBO.
> 
> BTW, does anyone know why the boxes can not always "Acquire Information from Satellite" after restarting? Is there a fix other than to do another restart? I have an R10 with 6.4a.


Just ignore it and choose to watch with the available information. It may go back to reacquire the info again, but it should go through after that. My three receivers have always done this - even before this reboot glitch started.


----------



## ayouch

On the phone with DTV customer service now with a rep who clearly has no clue. Just made me run a system test. After checking with her supervisor, she reports this is STILL a current "known issue" and engineering is still working on a fix. HA!


----------



## imaref

Another reboot at 5:02PM, about 2 minutes after the unit had restared form the LAST reboot. You've got to be kidding me...


----------



## ayouch

And now at 5:17 p.m. just had another reboot watching the local CBS channel (Jacksonville). Not recording anything. Other transponder on channel 713.


----------



## ronsch

Interesting. My DSR6000 has escaped all of these recent reboots and I'm also on NFL Sunday Ticket or Locals.


Just checked and several sub-channels in the 2000 range are no longer in my guide data.

I had deselected them yesterday. Don't know if it means anything since I did have reboots after I did that.

But I am up to 13.5 hours without a reboot.


----------



## Erin123

We have an R10 which continues to reboot. I fortunately found this website and found out that it wasnt our receiver, as I have spent the last 2 days researching a replacement receiver.and was just getting ready to make a purchase.

We are in Atlanta, Ga..and have had 3 reboots today.12:12, 1:15 and 4:58 EST.

I just called Directv to complain.they said they were aware of the problem and offered me 3 free months of Showtime and Reelz channel. I told the representative that I was not interested in that offer.and besides.why would I want to watch a movie, when I know it will be interrupted.

He then offered me a $30 credit on my next bill..which I gladly accepted.

He also said they were trying to resolve the problem as soon as possible.which means nothing.


----------



## satpro

The reboots have increased triple in the last 2 - 3 days for me, the first week we had 3-4 reboots a day per receiver and all around the same times, two reboots in the morning (around 8 and 9am) and 2 in the afternoons (around 2 and 6pm), we are up to 10-12 reboots a day now at all hours, so it seems that directv has doubled or tripled the reboots and continues to blindly expand whatever is causing the reboots at more times and on more channels. 

What is so troubling is the complete lack of consistency from directv, some people say they are aware, others say they have never heard of it, now one twitter rep has the nerve to say that the issue was resolved already. So at this point 10 days out I don't know if I even trust anyone at directv is truely aware of the exact problem that we all speak of, since no one besides customer service agents (even senior ones) has had any interaction with us. 

Last reboot exactly 4:55pm eastern


----------



## csadoian

Haven't had a reboot on my Hughes Tivos since this morning (PDT), but since I'm recording both the NASCAR race and the Raiders/Saints game I'm sure they will figure out a way to have my receiver reboot during the most interesting parts of each. 

Assuming they *DO* fix this nightmare, I wonder if the fix is going to turn out to be a patch to the Tivo software or a modification to the DirecTV datastream? Developing a patch for the Tivo would probably take longer than just simply modifying the datasteam, assuming they have identified what they did to the datastream to screw up the SD Tivos.

SATPRO: Neither of my two TIVOs rebooted at 4:55pm EST (1:55pm PST my time).

Chuck


----------



## Lucymort

Thanks to ronsch for the tip on reboots. And newswatcher, I agree about best practices, and it's probably why Directv has such a terrible BBB score, although I hear it's improved from their earlier grade of "F" to a "D." This is going to end up being a PR nightmare for them, I believe.


----------



## bob343

csadoian said:


> Assuming they *DO* fix this nightmare, I wonder if the fix is going to turn out to be a patch to the Tivo software or a modification to the DirecTV datastream? Developing a patch for the Tivo would probably take longer than just simply modifying the datasteam, assuming they have identified what they did to the datastream to screw up the SD Tivos.


I'd be really surprised if they did a software patch. They'd have to find somebody at the company who's familiar with the code base, since it hasn't been supported for at least a couple years. When you get somebody who has never looked at the code or else hasn't worked on it for a couple years, there's always the chance you will break something else. You also have to go through the formal release process, including lots of regression testing.

Like you say, it'd be a lot easier just to change back what got changed to cause this mess.


----------



## satpro

Has anyone seen a new one of those tivo/directv messages about previews or whatever they are promoting come down in the last week, last sunday I got three and had very few reboots that day, then no new messages since and lots of reboots. That was my original suspect cause.


----------



## draiyne

litzdog911 said:


> Keep posting reset times and any additional information you think that will help DirecTV and Tivo troubleshoot this problem. There are indeed watching this thread.





litzdog911 said:


> Or simply post that information here. They are monitoring this thread.


One of mine just reset at 5:15 (central time) on FOX local during the Saints/Rams football game.

It also reset twice during an earlier game on CBS - not sure of exact times but it was the Cowboys/Browns game. One reset early in the game and once in OT.

Yesterday they were resetting all day long during the College games - ESPN/ABC/CBS/NBC and Fox Sports Southwest.

Needless to say the football watchers in the house have had enough of this.


----------



## Mitch85

Mitch85 said:


> For the past four hours I've had the cable plugged in, but with both tuners on non-existent channels. So far no reboots.


Got a reboot with both tuners on a non-existent channel. So I guess the only way to prevent a reboot is to completely disconnect from the satellite.

I don't know exactly when it rebooted, but it would have been around 5:15 cst, the same as draiyne who was watching Fox.


----------



## moonchilddave

October 18, 2012 report from Leonardtown, MD (20650) EST

Unless otherwise noted - both Phillips DSR's rebooted at the same time

10:53AM: Reboot - watching a recorded program
10:59AM: Reboot again almost immediately after coming back up to live TV
11:59AM: Reboot - watching NFL Network
4:51PM: Reboot just after Cowboys game on 708, other DVR on Fox 5 (local)


----------



## SouthTivo

basscatt said:


> In the mean time - I unplugged the phone line to my downstairs unit - that way I will be able to tell if the "reset" signal comes from the phone or through the satellite dish -


It's not coming via the phone line. Both of mine are disconnected from the phone line -I no longer have a working POTS line- but both boxes still have the reboot issue at all hours.


----------



## SouthTivo

Reboots continue on the SDDVR40. Several times last night where it got stuck at "Welcome, powering up!" and again today at 1:52PM in the middle of the F1 race broadcast. grrr

The reboots are annoying enough without most of them getting stuck on powerup. That's just extra insulting and it does not fix itself.

The R10 is still suffering as well but it's connected to a rarely used TV so nobody notices too much. 

As noted in an earlier reply, neither of these receivers are connected to a phone line. No longer have POTS here. The R10 will connect via Magicjack if/when it absolutely has to; we connect it only at that time. The SDDVR40 refuses to do that at all. It does not have the same set of dial-in numbers and there's no way to change it. Shrug.


----------



## tbrandom

Both of mine restarted at 2:55 cst today.


----------



## newswatcher

Just had a reboot at 4:24pm PST during Chargers/Broncos game. Had a reboot this AM as well. Now both DVRs are rebooting whereas only one would reboot before. The DTV twitter account is getting flooded with reboot complaints even though they said it was "fixed." Obviously not...


----------



## SouthTivo

FastMHz said:


> Has anybody pulled the satellite cable from their TiVo while trying to watch previously recorded shows to see if the reboots stop? The bad data stream should be cut off so at least you can watch stuff, and then plug the cable back in later. I'm going to try this later when I watch something.


Yes. While troubleshooting this issue, I had my SDDVR40 disconnected from the Sat for close to 24 hours. It did not reboot once during that time.

After reconnecting the Sat feed, it rebooted less than an hour later.


----------



## gsjenkins

I believe 5 reboots today. I have lost count. I was TRYING to watch football. The last time was 5:20 pm central time on one unit and about 5:56 pm on another. The one at 5:20 rebooted twice in a row without ever getting to live TV. This was on CBS local channel 19. I guess I need to call and ask for some credit...


----------



## satpro

SouthTivo said:


> As noted in an earlier reply, neither of these receivers are connected to a phone line. No longer have POTS here. The R10 will connect via Magicjack if/when it absolutely has to; we connect it only at that time. The SDDVR40 refuses to do that at all. It does not have the same set of dial-in numbers and there's no way to change it. Shrug.


When / if there is another software update you can enter your working dial up number as a dialing prefix on the receiver that has the outdated set of phone numbers and it should work.


----------



## ronsch

SouthTivo said:


> Reboots continue on the SDDVR40. Several times last night where it got stuck at "Welcome, powering up!" and again today at 1:52PM in the middle of the F1 race broadcast. grrr
> 
> The reboots are annoying enough without most of them getting stuck on powerup. That's just extra insulting and it does not fix itself.
> 
> The R10 is still suffering as well but it's connected to a rarely used TV so nobody notices too much.
> 
> As noted in an earlier reply, neither of these receivers are connected to a phone line. No longer have POTS here. The R10 will connect via Magicjack if/when it absolutely has to; we connect it only at that time. The SDDVR40 refuses to do that at all. It does not have the same set of dial-in numbers and there's no way to change it. Shrug.


If your getting stuck at Welcome Powering Up instead of acquiring satellites you may actually have a bad hard drive.

Now up to 16 hours without a reboot.


----------



## csadoian

Reboot, two Tivos, at 5:21pm PST. Had a good run all afternoon, didn't mess up the afternoon football games or the Nascar race.


----------



## gilliane

Had another reboot about ten minutes ago. I think that's the first one since this morning, but I can't be sure. I was watching but not recording. This morning I was watching something while I was recording it.


----------



## gsjenkins

Once again, the bedroom unit at 7:53 pm. I just unselected the 2000 series channels that I didn't even know existed. They are Chinese/Asian channels. Probably trying to translate the character based language to English. We'll see if knocking those channels out of the list make any difference...


----------



## FastMHz

gsjenkins said:


> Once again, the bedroom unit at 7:53 pm. I just unselected the 2000 series channels that I didn't even know existed. They are Chinese/Asian channels. Probably trying to translate the character based language to English. We'll see if knocking those channels out of the list make any difference...


I just looked in mine and I don't even have channels in the 2000 range. I did find some other random crapola in the 9000 range that I deselected from "channels you receive".


----------



## lmv

my reset log
11/15/12 5:55p MT
11/16/12 4:12a / 4:22 finished
11/16/12 3:55 / killed power had to pull plug to reboot
11/16 8:25p /8:35 finished
11/17 around 4AM only know because channel was changed to DTV
11/18 6:45p / 6:55 A&E / ABC
11/18 7:55p /8:04 stuck at 85% 8:08 stuck at 10% force restart w/ reset button 8:15 stuck at 96% still waiting watching recorded TV back on ... lost 18 min of the Good Wife!
11/19 6:35am on local 9 and MSNBC finished 6:45
11/19 6:49am
11/19 2pm
11/19 4:20p
11/19 6:13p
11/19 7:58p


----------



## lfclark

direct is all over this problem. Right, another REBOOT at 7:21 PST


----------



## gsjenkins

Well, removing the 2000 series channels from those I receive did nothing. Reboot at 9:21 pm central while watching CBS 19 local.


----------



## lfclark

I wouldn't be so pissed if the technical dept. wasn't trying to hide the problem. Instead man up and say we are working on it.
Chances are, this is upper management and lawyers pushing this agenda. We want to pay out as little as possible.
Somebody said it earlier a PR nightmare.


----------



## bgreen5

bgreen5 said:


> Coupled with the new message that just showed up on my receiver today ("TiVo is Back!"), this certainly feels like a squeeze play.


That ("TiVo is Back!") was one of 3 messages sitting on my DTiVo a few days ago. I did not delete any of those messages.

Today, I see only one message... and it was not there the other day:

_
"Thu 10/18 Please activate your DVR service"

"Your service is not currently active. To activate, please call DIRECTV Customer Support at 1-800-DIRECTV.

(Message #81)"
_

Despite the apparent date, 10/18 (note October... not November)... this message did not show up until today.

Strange.


----------



## mrfixit454

7:50 pacific here, just right now.


----------



## SouthTivo

10:47 Sunday night, rebooted again. This time it's stuck on "Welcome powering up" again. 

It wouldn't be SO bad if the stupid thing would just reboot cleanly and pick up recording shows. But it gets stuck and crippled more often than not.


----------



## satpro

Between reboots been watching,

http://twitter.com/DIRECTVService

Looks like the complaints actually continue to increase, seeing more people making the issue known.

Has anyone ever heard of any nationwide telecomm industry related interruption go on for this many days?


----------



## lfclark

7:58PST right on time reboot


----------



## dc123

Now when mine reboots it reboots again in about 2 minutes. Also seems to be happening more times a day.


----------



## draiyne

9:57 pm central time - 5th restart of the day (that I know of). It happened while watching ION West this time.


----------



## deek_man

Reboot at 10:42 EST. When will this be fixed? Thinking about cable companies at this point.


----------



## gsjenkins

And another 14 minutes ago. This is getting to be a joke. At LEAST five times today.


----------



## bgreen5

satpro said:


> Has anyone ever heard of any nationwide telecomm industry related interruption go on for this many days?


Do you mean... besides the DirecTV vs. Viacom public pissing match a few months back where customers were used as pawns and lost programming?

That one was 10 days, IIRC.


----------



## Cathy18

My sat t-60 just rebooted at about 7:52pm PST, which is the same time as a number of other reports here across time zones. Reboot frequency has increased dramatically over the weekend.

Tivo'd a show twice last night to make sure i got to see the end and got a reboot both times! The problem certainly is not fixed.

And another reboot at 8:43pm pst


----------



## FD1

Reboots on our Phillips and HR10-250 have gone from one or two a day on Nov. 8 to over a half dozen per receiver today, and that's just in the afternoon when we tried to watch football. Live or TiVo'd programs, it's gotten to the point where it's essentially unwatchable. The frustration level is off the charts in this household. I've been a customer since Primestar days, and have never seen a tech issue this bad -- or the customer service reps this clueless. Don't these guys realize they're pissing off their longest-time and most loyal customers?
:down:


----------



## bgreen5

Yet another reboot, 11:53PM...

Getting damn near useless to try to watch anything on DIRECTV.


----------



## ralfsmouse

Rebooted again right around 9:00 PST


----------



## jdrod

Count me as yet another person with a rebooting Tivo DVR R-10 doing the DirecTV shuffle. Just like everyone else, it started happening about 2 weeks ago, but it immediately reminded the problem 2 years ago. I should have called in when it started but didn't. What I did do last week was unplug the DVR during one of the reboots and let it sit for 60 seconds and then plugged it back in. We ended up going about a week w/o a reboot. That ended on Saturday, but still I thought it was a good sign.

What prompted me to call in to DTV was the fact that we didn't have Sunday Ticket today. Turned it over and just had the DirecTV splash screen. When I talked with the CSR, he walked me through a reboot and it hung at the acquiring sat info. I then explained to the CSR that this had been happening for a few weeks. He noted that this was "a known problem and the engineers were working on it". We were able to get the DVR to complete the reboot and the Sunday Ticket was back. He noted that we already had the Customer Protection Plan (or whatever its called), so he set me up with one of their reps. After talking with this new CSR for a couple of minutes, they offered to send us new equipment. I told them that I didn't want their DTV DVR's and only wanted a TiVo. He said no problem and they'd send me a new one. I was shocked at this, since I didn't think they had any of the old ones any more and we don't have HD service (and can't get it due to tree's blocking the satellite). If we get a DTV POC, they're getting it back.

Here's the kicker tonight. While watching the Amazing Race, the TiVo rebooted. We ran up stairs to watch on the DTV DVR we have in the bedroom. I checked on the Tivo during a commercial and noticed that it was stuck at the Acquiring Info stage. I unplugged it and then plugged it back in. It then rebooted during the boot up stage this time, then I got a Green Screen. I figured we were dead at that point and that's when I popped in here to see what was up. The Tivo just came back about 15 minutes ago after about an hour and half of Green Screen time. Much like some one else said earlier, I can't believe that all these hard resets are helping the DVR any. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## draiyne

10:55 pm - the same receiver as an hour earlier. Restarted on the same channel ION West. 

At the same time receiver 2 also restarted. One tuner was on the Classic R&B music channel and the second tuner was recording local CBS. 

This was day 11 of restarts for me and the second weekend of it doing it during college/pro football games. I don't think I'm going to be able to hold the rest of the house off much longer. They were ready to call DISH after the first weekend of interrupted sports watching. 

I won't go to cable because cable in my town is horrid. I don't care for DISH (my parents have it) but this is ridiculous. Our DTV bill is a little over $200 a month right now (because of football/NBA packages). I can't justify that amount for what we're receiving right now.


----------



## jjorsett

My HDVR2 has been rebooting 2-3 times a day for a couple of weeks. I've even seen a couple of cases where it would get to the "downloading satellite data" phase and reboot again, repeating this half a dozen times before finally getting back to normal. Not having found this thread, I thought it might be the power supply so I swapped one in from a different unit. No help. The hard drive is relatively new, so I'm guessing it isn't the problem. Glad I found this thread before I gave up and ordered one of the new HD Directivos. Now I'm thinking maybe it's time to consider ditching DirecTV and going with one of the offers AT&T or my cable provider has been bombarding me with. This crap has soured me considerably on DirecTV, and even if a new HD Tivo unit didn't have this problem, being Shanghaied into a two-year contract with DirecTV isn't an attractive thought right now.


----------



## vigfoot

Ok, so my R10's drive isn't going bad after only 1 year. I guess that's the good news. Wth is going on?

My other series 2 is also rebooting. I don't watch it much, so I'm not as aware of how many times it reboots per day. The R10 has done it 3x today. The last time was about a half hour ago, and it finished the reboot in only a couple of minutes- faster than usual.

I'm also considering going back to cable (arrgh) after 10 yrs w/ Dtv. Too expensive now. I'll just get a used series 2 tivo and use it instead of cablevison's crappy dvr.


----------



## gansemer

Decide to call customer service to register my complaint (not expecting them to fix anything) in case they would offer some compensation. First CSR wouldn't admit to knowing anything and kept trying to diagnose my issue. I then asked to speak to a manager who at first didn't know anything and then reluctantly admitted they were aware of the problem (but only for a few days). Their best offer was to sell me new equipment (and lose my TIVO lifetime subscription). They wouldn't sell me their latest equipment (Genie, which is reserved for new customers) or even guarantee me what equipment I would receive (most likely a refurb). 12 years as a DTV customer doesn't mean a thing. I was told I can't get the new customer offers because I already received discounted equipment (12 years ago). DTV apparently prefers their customers change providers every two years. Looks like I will oblige them.


----------



## Lucymort

I think it may be time to give up. Could not get through one show tonight without a reboot, and had to record certain shows up to three times to get a complete episode. I don't think Directv cares about customer retention at all, from the way they have handled this debacle, from my own experience with their customer service and from reading about other people's experiences on this forum. If they think this is how to deal with a nationwide service outage caused by them, it boggles the mind.


----------



## p175

Having exactly the same issues with my DirecTV DVR Tivo R10. Has reset going on a dozen times today at least. Someone with contacts should be posting this info to all the tech web sites like Ars Technica, techspot & engadget etc. Maybe then at least with some publicity Directv will have to publicly acknowledge the issue and provide some idea if it is ever going to be fixed.


----------



## notanonymus

This is getting frustrating.....
Sony SAT-T160 with Lifetime, standard def....been doing the random re-boot for a week or so now, 
....interupting one-time broadcasts & movies and shows
...I hope this gets resoloved soon....

Latest failure was at almost 11PM Pacific Time zone USA, 5th or 6th time since last midnight. I'm lucky if it gets through a 1 hour show, blessed if it makes it for a 2 hour show....which it has done only once in 4 days.
Jen...


----------



## notanonymus

Does anoyone know anybody in one of the major network news departments? This would make a nice 'company that cant fix its service' story on international TV...the only way anything gets pressured in the modern world is by huge media story. BBC should run with this, another story of how American business is so screwed up...

One other thing, we should be contacting all the stations and networks that use DirecTV for distrubution...they pay DirecTV millions and millions of dollars to carry shows for US to watch....If the guys paying out the big dollars were aware that DirecTV is screwing up our ability to watch their products, heads might roll! Money talks too.....what has the culture come to when only big money pressure or bad major media exposure are the only kind of pressures that a company will respond to?....Customers....Huh? What are they? 
Jen


----------



## ronsch

Well my long run finally ended last night with a reboot at 23:45 ET that it seems many others experienced as well. That chopped off the last 8 minutes of The Mentalist.
Then had another one a short time ago at 02:55. This last one would have been with both tuners on local CBS and my Chinese channels are still deselected so I guess they had nothing to do with it.


----------



## ADent

Here are my reboots since 1:55pm today:

Nov 18 20:55

Nov 19 02:54:59, Nov 19 04:52:55, Nov 19 05:56:07

Those are times in UTC, so subtract 7 hours for local time

I have a DSR6000 on a round dish with a Dual LNB.

I have a longer list of reboots (aka resets) here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=3132037#post3132037 .


----------



## bstrohl

This morning I had a first. My DSR6000 reset while I was in the season pass manager, 11/19/2012 8:13am EST.
I haven't had a unit reset while I was actively in the system menus.


We have a HDTiVo on antenna that we are using for all network shows now. All other shows we are recording on both DirecTiVos multiple times in hopes that we always get a watchable broadcast. My sister has resorted to Hulu and computer streams most of the time. We are finding ways around this. If DirecTV doesn't get this fixed really soon, they will have become obsolete.


----------



## allan

Mine's still doing it. Last night I was watching live and it rebooted. 7:50PM and missed the end of the show.  They seem to happen within 5-10 minutes of the hour or half-hour, either before or after.


----------



## satpro

Several reboots already 7:55am, 10:48am reboot.


----------



## pat4jay

Oct 25 is the last time service data was downloaded? Why haven't more recent versions been loaded - could this relate to the reboots?


----------



## satpro

notanonymus said:


> Does anoyone know anybody in one of the major network news departments? This would make a nice 'company that cant fix its service' story on international TV...the only way anything gets pressured in the modern world is by huge media story. BBC should run with this, another story of how American business is so screwed up...
> 
> One other thing, we should be contacting all the stations and networks that use DirecTV for distrubution...they pay DirecTV millions and millions of dollars to carry shows for US to watch....If the guys paying out the big dollars were aware that DirecTV is screwing up our ability to watch their products, heads might roll! Money talks too.....what has the culture come to when only big money pressure or bad major media exposure are the only kind of pressures that a company will respond to?....Customers....Huh? What are they?
> Jen


Try retweeting the news channels about the directv service twitter page.

http://twitter.com/DIRECTVService

This is the exact reason to never enter a contract with any provider.


----------



## charmead

Glad I found this thread, was shocked that all three of my tivo's seemed to be failing at the same time. I sure hope they get it fixed soon. I even wiped all data from one of them and set it up from scratch, still rebooting.


----------



## satpro

Just had 2 messages come up after the last reboot "Starz Thanksgiving free trial," like we would be able to watch with all the reboots, and "Play free games," not even relavent to this type of receiver.


----------



## satpro

After just checking the messages, only 10 minutes after it just reloaded from the last time now another reboot at 11:15am. Looks like they are really working to stop it after 12 days.


----------



## tiger5

I just email them this:

As a VERY LONGTIME customer I wanted to let DTV know about my unit resetting (rebooting) several times a day for no reason. There are many that are having this same problem. It started a few days ago and has reset as many as 4 times per day for no reason. I understand you are working on the problem according to our online tivocommunity.com/tivo.

If you would like to read some of the complaints, below is a link that will take you to it.

I know this could have been resolved by now, I'm sure the techs know what to do if upper management would give the OK.

Come guys, do the right thing. This has gone on long enough.

Thanks,

Charles K*******

318-***-****

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=495885


----------



## tiger5

After the email, I called and talked to tech support.
Told them of the problem, and that I thought that they could have resolve the problem by now. He assured me that they are working on it.
He also mention that the tivos are old and that they have newer models now.
Told him I was not interested in a newer one, wanted to stay with what I have.
I also told him that I thought that this was done on purpose.
Everyone needs to call and email them.
Email at:

[email protected]

Call at: 1-866-785-5536

tiger5


----------



## deek_man

Reboot last night and at 11:55 am EST like clockwork! This is ridiculous.


----------



## bingoldsby

jdrod said:


> What I did do last week was unplug the DVR during one of the reboots and let it sit for 60 seconds and then plugged it back in. We ended up going about a week w/o a reboot. That ended on Saturday, but still I thought it was a good sign.


Please explain the EXACT thing you did as described above. You say "unplugged DURING one of the reboots [resets]. What does that mean in the timing and sequence of what you did in relation to the receiver blinking out and starting a reset.

Personally, I can't figure how it could accomplish anything if you didn't pull the plug until after the event which caused the reset in the first place. But I don't have anything to loose by fiddling with mine.

Thanks,

Brian

[ EDIT ] In continuing to think about the possibilities of the above, it comes to mind that perhaps the automatic reset chops off some data that would otherwise come through if the unit was reset manually at some other time than when it happens on it's own. Our power went off for about three hours last night (Pacific Coast Storm - Central Oregon Coast), and I left the UPS Battery backup unit off until this morning when I got up (again). I'm keeping an eye on it to see what happens from then.

[ EDIT #2 ] Well at 10:13am PST - 40 minutes after my last edit - the reset happened again. I unplugged the receiver for a couple of minutes just after that happened and then let it restart. I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## ayouch

And the reboots begin again today for me. Just rebooted at 12:18 p.m. while watching live TV (Fox News). Nothing was recording on either transponder.


----------



## Lucymort

It is pretty clear this is a low priority for them, and that they are using it as a marketing opportunity for their newer units. Absolutely amazing, but we customers apparently have little clout. I don't find the alternatives to them all that palatable, but Directv deserves to lose customers over this.


----------



## csadoian

It's been 11 days since this problem first surfaced and the resets just keep on coming. DirecTV is either totally clueless on how to fix their own equipment, or they just don't give a damn about their customers. Some, like me, have been DirecTV customers for a long time (myself, since 1994), but that doesn't seem to matter.

After talking it over with my wife we've decided to give DirecTV 3 more days to fix this problem, or we will move to another service. In my area (near Fresno) I have Comcast, Dish, OTA and internet. I hadn't given the internet much thought, but last night I drug out my laptop and attached it to my TV so we could watch last week's episode of Castle on Hulu. It was actually pretty good, aside from having to deal with commercials again.  The picture quality was comparable to the SD DirecTV Tivo I use. 

I was thinking maybe a combination of Internet TV and OTA. Sure would cut down on my television bill (currently around $90/month from DirecTV, and that's just with a basic package). My daughter, who lives in Oregon, has always gotten her "TV" via the internet and is very satisfied with it.

Maybe something good will come of this DirecTV debacle .... 

Chuck


----------



## litzdog911

Lucymort said:


> It is pretty clear this is a low priority for them, and that they are using it as a marketing opportunity for their newer units. Absolutely amazing, but we customers apparently have little clout. I don't find the alternatives to them all that palatable, but Directv deserves to lose customers over this.


Not true. DirecTV engineers are working with Tivo on a fix. Obviously it's taking too long, but to suggest it's purposely a "low priority" so that customers are forced to switch to newer non-Tivo DVRs is silly. And note that the newer THR22 HD Tivo does not have this problem, so it's unique to the older Series 1 & Series 2 DirecTivos. Hopefully it's fixed soon.


----------



## Lucymort

litzdog 911, I made no suggestion that it was purposeful. I stated that they are using this as a marketing opportunity, and from what many have said on this site regarding their experiences, it's obvious that they are. Others have directly stated that they believe this is a conspiracy to get people to upgrade, but I did not. Perhaps it is not a low priority (but the length of time it took to get this on their radar screen was many days, wasn't it?), but it is most certainly not a high priority. It is getting worse on a daily basis for most of us. The way they are handling this when people call in for assistance suggests that they are not aware, or are being obtuse, about how much this is actually going to hurt their brand. It should not take requests to speak to a manager to get them to own up to a known problem at this point.


----------



## ronsch

pat4jay said:


> Oct 25 is the last time service data was downloaded? Why haven't more recent versions been loaded - could this relate to the reboots?


This appears to be a guide data issue and the guide data is updated constantly via the satellite signal.


----------



## SteveDo

Booman70 said:


> I have two units doing it now thought I was having a problem with my sd-dvr40 in the family room but now my sons hdvr2 is also randomly rebooting doubt I have two drives going out at the same time


I've been having this issue for the past 10 days or so on both my Tivo boxes (both old). I've checked and they both reboot at the same time.


----------



## Polcamilla

So...we've been considering upgrading to the HD DirecTiVo for the past couple months. Am I correct that the new units are NOT having this problem?


----------



## ronsch

Polcamilla said:


> So...we've been considering upgrading to the HD DirecTiVo for the past couple months. Am I correct that the new units are NOT having this problem?


That's correct. I hate to see you reward DTV for this but it looks like you could really use a new one.


----------



## Polcamilla

ronsch said:


> That's correct. I hate to see you reward DTV for this but it looks like you could really use a new one.


Enh.....if they gave us a REALLY good deal on something we were gonna do anyway....


----------



## pat4jay

I just sent the following to DIRECTV customer advocate

"I am a fairly patient guy, but this TIVO reboot multiple times per day is getting to me and according to the forum I am in hundreds of others too. Come on  DTV has always given rapid tech service, but this has gone on for almost 2 weeks now.
Lets go, lets get-er done"

Nothing there so eloquent as to spur them to rush out and fix it, but perhaps if we all just send something (not vulgar or aggressive) they will get the idea of the scope of the problem.


----------



## jlseber

My Hughes Series 2 DirecTivo started rebooting last week as well. Tried replacing drives and power supply until I called Weaknees and found out about the broader problem. I hope this is resolved soon.


----------



## derelict

I'm glad I found this thread... Just this week I finished updating 2 of my 3 Samsung SIR-4080R DirecTivos, going from 6.2 to 6.4a (due to the lost locals issue). I put fresh brand new hard drives in, installed from a virgin Instantcake image. Installed, cleared and deleted everything. So I have no shows recorded, no season passes, nada. Then my brother calls me and tells me the tivos seem to be rebooting randomly. First thing I think is that I just wasted money for new hard drives and paying for the instantcake image (which I feel gouged for paying $40 for), and that my hardware is on the blink. Thinking I may need to repair or replace a failing power supply. This is really frustrating to know that all my headaches for the last number of months are all due to "improvements" that D* has been making...


----------



## panictivo

Deja vu -- That incredible feeling you get that things have happened before.

Thread from October 2010: DirecTivo rebooting daily - started this week

Litzdog911 was a valuable contributor to the October 2010 thread, too. Although, he thought it was a hard disk problem at first.

The current reboot frequency makes my DirecTivo unusable. Most recordings are broken up into multiple pieces with gaps between the pieces.

My email to DirecTV got the standard reply that engineering is working on this "rare" problem.

I am glad I found this thread before I started disassembling my DirecTivo.


----------



## ronsch

It seems there is always some problem or other around the holidays every year.


----------



## stevel

I have found that pretty much any company, when I call them about an issue with an old product, tries to convince me to upgrade to a newer one. From the CSR's perspective, it's likely an effective solution. I don't believe that this is considered a "marketing opportunity", but rather a way to solve the customer problem most quickly at the lowest cost to the company.

The THR22 doesn't have THIS problem. It does have other issues that have not been addressed.


----------



## Lucymort

"....but rather a way to solve the customer problem most quickly at the lowest cost to the company." This is the very definition of viewing a problem as a potential marketing opportunity. Exploiting a need or want that is being unaddressed (in this case, continuous service). It is Directv that is leaving this issue unaddressed, although I am sure it is a complex, not easily solved issue. My point was that at this point, Directv should have gotten out ahead of this, and also should be far more apologetic and conciliatory towards its customers than it has been. All customer service reps should acknowledge this is a known issue - no one should be told otherwise at this late date. It's fine to ask if someone wishes to upgrade, but not to have it pushed on them because they have an older Tivo that has been rendered nearly useless by Directv itself. If one upgrades, one also has to sign a new contract, as I understand it. Is this to its customers' benefit, or more to Directv's benefit? Just asking. It's true that most companies do this now. I think it's part of a script - every time I call Directv for any reason, they try to get me to upgrade. I am saying this is not the time to use that particular script, and they would have a lot more customer good will if they realized that.


----------



## RLJinCT

I'm not happy about losing 7 mins or so from a scheduled recording due to a reboot, but in perspective there are people in the metro New York area still without electricity or heat. 

This, too, shall pass.


----------



## warnmar10

litzdog911 said:


> Not true. ...


I'd agree with you if they were proactively notifying users of the problem. As it is many users, myself included, assume/d it was our hardware failing. I was shopping for replacement hardware when I stumbled upon this thread last week.

While the engineers may be working diligently to resolve the issue the company seem to be taking serendipitous advantage of the situation to get users to replace their owned hardware for new leased hardware.


----------



## imaref

Three reboots today already.

I'm not a computer programmer, but this is my guess. They made some change to the data stream that is meant to speed up or streamline the data for the newer units. Unfortunately, this newer data stream is somehow not compatible with the older Tivo units. 

I'm also guessing that instead of fixing the problem right away (i.e. going back to the old type data stream that was working fine), they are trying to tweek the new data stream so that it also works with the older Tivo units. If I'm correct, they're going to keep on trying to tweak the new data stream until they stumble upon a way for the new data stream to stop rebooting the older Tivo units. If this is true, we're in for a long ride through customer service hell.

I've been such a fan of Directv (continuous customer since Dec. 1996) but this sure is leaving a bad, bad taste in my mouth. I've never thought of leaving them before, but that thought is starting to creep into my thoughts. I have company here all week for Thanksgiving and it's really frustrating that during prime time we can't enjoy TV without missing 6 minutes here and there.


----------



## satpro

Deliberate cover up? You be the judge!

All the series 1 & 2 directv tivos are having this same problem, but they choose not to notify all users by way of tivo message because why give up this advantage, instead why not take advantage of uninformed callers and turn it around on them, make them think their equipment has failed and make this a bankable opportunity to get a sub to commit and upsell them into HD or new hardware. Ignorance is bliss.

reboot as I type.

Keep posting on the twitter page each time you are waiting around for a reboot.

http://twitter.com/DIRECTVService


----------



## SteveDo

warnmar10 said:


> As it is many users, myself included, assume/d it was our hardware failing. I was shopping for replacement hardware when I stumbled upon this thread last week.


I don't know if the CSR's are being kept in the dark or not, but none I've talked to over the past week and a half were aware of this issue. I assumed it was my R10, so I bought a 2nd hand HR10-250 and paid $20 for a new card and had it activated (a long and painful experience) and found today (via this thread) that it's not my Tivo that's the issue.

And yes the 3 different CSR's I've talked to over the past week have all tried to get me to upgrade to replace my "faulty" equipment. I'm not impressed.


----------



## Lucymort

It can also take days for them to get a customer in the queue to get an HD dish and any new equipment installed - it took them five days to get here to fix a complete service outage at my house once. By then, there may even be a fix for this problem, although who knows? Those is in charge of Directv's marketing department and PR are not taking the correct approach in this situation, and thus, they are engendering the cynicism on this board. And, yes - this is just TV, and there are people without heat and water, and we need perspective - but Directv is certainly not helping provide it.


----------



## satpro

Lucymort, 

I have lived through that experience once for 2 weeks and another time for 5 days in 100degree heat so I understand that, while not as critical to people's live the dishonesty or shear ignorance in the way directv is handling this situation is just as sinister and incompetent as those essential utilities.


----------



## Lucymort

Very, very well said, satpro. I can see this becoming a Harvard Business Review case study down the road in what NOT to do in a situation like this. Given that cable and satellite companies are already losing customers in droves due to the economy and the availability of online TV services, this whole thing makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## warnmar10

SteveDo said:


> I don't know if the CSR's are being kept in the dark or not, but none I've talked to over the past week and a half were aware of this issue. I assumed it was my R10, so I bought a 2nd hand HR10-250 and paid $20 for a new card and had it activated (a long and painful experience) and found today (via this thread) that it's not my Tivo that's the issue.
> 
> And yes the 3 different CSR's I've talked to over the past week have all tried to get me to upgrade to replace my "faulty" equipment. I'm not impressed.


After my post here I called the customer advocate phone number posted earlier in this thread. I still have not reported the problem to DirecTV but the customer advocate, armed only with my phone number, was able to tell me what was going on without me telling her first. She didn't try to get me to upgrade but did ask if I was aware of the advanced features of the new systems. I replied that I was aware but not interested and she did not mention it again. For good measure I sent an email to mike.white at directv.com as well. In my area we have the option of Comcast, U-Verse and Fios. I have DirecTV/TiVo because I like the TiVo integration. FWIW, I have Fios business Internet and phone in my house now. It wouldn't take much effort at all to have Fios TV. I will miss my dual tuner TiVo.


----------



## notanonymus

3:05 PM Pacific Time USA, Just got off the phone with DirecTV customer service....they now are admitting right away that there is a system wide problem, and the engineering is how working on figuring out what they did wrong to cause all the rebooting, and to fix it....no time frame projected for the fix, but they ARE telling people that call in that they are now aware of the problem, that it affects many different receivers, and that is system wide, and most importantly , they claim that engineering is now working in it...

Meanwhile, I am still suffering reboots, even during simple playback of pre-recorded materials that don't have the reboot interuption. 

AARRGGGG!!!! I hope this gets fixed quick.....probably no hope of a anjustment to the bill for their defective system....
Jen


----------



## derelict

I also just got of the phone with CS and the tech immediately knew about it. I told her I had just replaced the hard drives because of the upgrade to 6.4a and she told me it was a software problem on their part, has nothing to do with my hardware. So at least she came clean, but of course had no ETA for a fix. I did not ask for any recompense this time, but I will eventually.

Then for kicks I decided to check if my Tivo had reboot and it turns out it had while I was on the phone with D*....


----------



## Dmeza

Its now the 11/19 and these reboot are continuous. does anybody have any relief of this issue? Has directv offered any recognition of the problem. I am running a philips DSR6000. In the last 24 hrs it has rebooted at least a dozen times.


----------



## cholly52

My Directv Tivo (R10) started last month (Oct.) to have problems with the Guide function. That was resolved by Directv, finally. Now, for the past couple of weeks, it has been suddenly rebooting. At first, I thought it happened when I was watching something that I had recorded while new shows were recording at the same time, but it happens randomly and is increasing in frequency. I've tried reauthorizing my unit through the Directv website and unplugging for 15 seconds, but it keeps happening. 
I went on the web yesterday and found that this has been occurring to Directv Tivo owners as far back as 2007, but increased in 2010. I read that a number of the owners experiencing this problem were told by Directv to replace their units with the non-Tivo Directv unit. Many of them did this and do not like the new unit. I have one of those, too, and I don't like it. Many times the sound does not catch up with the fast forwarded or reversed picture, when I go back to normal speed to play. It is more difficult to control - more jerky. I also don't like the way that series recordings are set up or navigating to the to do list; there are several other features that are not as user-friendly as on the Tivo unit.
I was told that I should replace my unit because it was old and probably wearing out, but I did not have any problem before the most recent software update and too many other Directv Tivo owners are having this problem. I've been a Directv user for a number of years and am very unhappy and dissatisfied about this. I'm not on a contract and am considering changing to another provider. My other option is to suck it up and pay $199.00 for a new Directv Tivo unit, but will that one work or have the same problems?


----------



## gilliane

Well. I decided to call Directv as I hadn't yet, and the CS rep knew nothing about the problem and wanted to send a technician out to me. I told him it was a known issue affecting hundreds of people, so he checked and found nothing about it. Seriously?

It just happened again about twenty minutes ago, so it's definitely not fixed.


----------



## newswatcher

stevel said:


> I have found that pretty much any company, when I call them about an issue with an old product, tries to convince me to upgrade to a newer one. From the CSR's perspective, it's likely an effective solution. I don't believe that this is considered a "marketing opportunity", but rather a way to solve the customer problem most quickly at the lowest cost to the company.
> 
> The THR22 doesn't have THIS problem. It does have other issues that have not been addressed.


...or at the highest profit for the company. Those DTV Christmas bonuses are coming up pretty soon

BTW, it's interesting to see this twitter log and see that they are "selling up" to newer units...and that the "problem" will be fixed soon (what their definition of soon is, we don't know):

https://twitter.com/DIRECTVService


----------



## ronsch

And another just before 19:00 ET.


----------



## gilliane

ronsch said:


> And another just before 19:00 ET.


Here, too. Missed the beginning of the Jeopardy Teachers' Tournament final


----------



## draiyne

Day 12. Restarts still going strong here. All four units restarted at different times during the day. As many as 4 times/hour twice. Only one recording made it all the way thru without a restart. 

It's 6:20 pm central time and all four units just restarted at the same time. (That's the first time I know of that all four restarted at the same time.)

I don't believe this is some grand conspiracy to get us to purchase new equipment but anyone who has ever worked on a large scale 'roll out' of any kind knows there's a 'rollback' plan in place. There are enough complaints (here/with CS/on Twitter) that a rollback should have been forced days ago. Instead they're allowing it to get worse by the hour.


----------



## Dave in Houston

I'm also having multiple reboots per day. I found this thread before I started replacing hardware.


----------



## satpro

7:55 it's reboot time!


----------



## ronsch

satpro said:


> 7:55 it's reboot time!


Just hit me too although a minute or two after you...


----------



## lawnmowerdeth

Glad I found this thread, my HDVR2 started rebooting about a week ago, I thought my power supply was going bad. I was getting ready to call and ask about a new HD Tivo. I don't think I want to pay all the extra new fees for one of those!


----------



## gibbsinc

Jeez, come on DTV!!! Rebooting for over a week here!!

I just called and sent numerous emails!! "Engineering is working on it" BlahBlah-BULLSHyT!!


----------



## Dave in Houston

I've had three in the last hour. It's really unusable, even for watching material that's already recorded.


----------



## FD1

warnmar10 said:


> I'd agree with you if they were proactively notifying users of the problem. As it is many users, myself included, assume/d it was our hardware failing. I was shopping for replacement hardware when I stumbled upon this thread last week.
> 
> While the engineers may be working diligently to resolve the issue the company seem to be taking serendipitous advantage of the situation to get users to replace their owned hardware for new leased hardware.


Exactly right. It's difficult to take seriously DirecTV's claim that "they're working on it" when day after day their own employees dispense misinformation like the following customer got:



gilliane said:


> Well. I decided to call Directv as I hadn't yet, and the CS rep knew nothing about the problem and wanted to send a technician out to me. I told him it was a known issue affecting hundreds of people, so he checked and found nothing about it. Seriously?


Either DirecTV is playing dumb or they are dumb. In either case, it's a shabby way to treat their longtime customers.


----------



## khooke

Glad I found this thread because we were convinced our aging Series1 SAT T60 was finally about to die! We've been having the daily reboots at least 1 a day for the past week or longer. Haven't kept track of the exact time up until now, but we've been getting one in the early evening, sometime roughly between 6:30 and 7:30pm PST, and we just started seeing it in the morning too.

I noticed on Twitter that @DirecTVService posted yesterday that the issue has been fixed, but it hasn't for us (and obviously other people here too) because we already had 1 reboot this morning, as well as 1 last night. I replied to @DirecTVService and they said to give them a call on 1-800-531-5000 - I'll be calling them this evening.


----------



## satpro

whammo 8:35 time for another primetime reboot!


----------



## nuthkavi

I just had a new failure symptom. The DVR rebooted shortly after 5pm. When it came back up, I navigated the guide a bit and set up a recording. Shortly after, while I was watching live TV, the DVR became unresponsive: Live TV was playing just fine, but the DVR stopped responding to button presses from the remote or on the DVR itself (although the button presses resulted in the usual light blinking on the DVR). I pulled the power cord and let it sit for about 5 minutes before plugging it back in. It came up normally and told me it "was not able to find information for all channels" (as it usually seems to do after these reboots), I told it to show me live tv, it did, and became immediately unresponsive again. This time I told it to "try again" instead of going to live tv, and it seems ok now.


----------



## ronsch

satpro said:


> whammo 8:35 time for another primetime reboot!


mine waited until now. Third hour in a row. Maybe they need to quit working on it so hard. The harder they work the worse it gets.


----------



## sk33t3r

Well 1 of mine just looses signal every 45 mins, the 2nd and 3rd one completely reboot. So WTF is directv doing?

PS My HR21/200 doesnt do this at all?


----------



## ayouch

Just for giggles, I unplugged my living room receiver from the wall around 2:30 this afternoon and left it unplugged for about 20 minutes. (I intended to leave it unplugged for 5 minutes, but I got busy with other things . . .) So far . . . no reboots. (This had previously solved a problem we had a few months ago where all three of our receivers were repeatedly freezing up, and we had to unplug them to reboot. It was recommended we unplug for an extended period of time, which remedied the problem for all three receivers.) I will update as the evening continues, as we are approaching what has historically been prime reboot time. If this works, I will also check if the OTHER two receivers (which I did not unplug this time) are still rebooting.


----------



## csadoian

satpro said:


> whammo 8:35 time for another primetime reboot!


Neither of my two TIVOs (Hughes SD-DVR40s) rebooted at 5:35p (PST, I'm assuming you're in the EST time zone). I have noticed this with other posters, not everyone reboots at exactly the same time.

It's my suspicion that DTV made a change in the guide data stream that is not being correctly handled by the older TIVOs. It could be the speed of the data stream, it could be the format of the data, or maybe they are sending invalid data whose errors are being "gracefully" handled by newer TIVOs but not by the older software. When we watch TV the TIVO is running many process threads, and when one of these threads hit the invalid data and the result is a fatal error, which causes the reboot. That's probably why we don't always reboot at the same time. It would depend on what's going on in the background threads of the TIVO O/S when it actually hits the code or data that causes the fatal error.

Before all this rebooting started I noticed some mistakes occurring in the program guide. I remember on a Monday I saw the DVR was recording something at 7pm. I don't remember it scheduled to record anything at that time, so I checked and the guide said a program on the local CBS station was scheduled at 7pm AND 10pm. So it recorded the 7pm showing, which was incorrect. I had to stop the recording and force it to record at 10pm. This happend a couple more times. I didn't think much of it at the time, although I thought it was unusual for the guide to be wrong in prime time and on a network station. I think this was around the middle to end of October. Don't know if this is related to our current problem.

Chuck


----------



## SouthTivo

Two reboots: 8:11PM and again at 9:02PM. Both times watching Modern Marvels on H2, whatever channel that is. 

Less than an hour this time. Sure feels like progress is being made. Just not the right kind.


----------



## warnmar10

Four restarts in the last hour and ten minutes. The device is useless to me now.


----------



## ADent

I have had 16 resets in on 11/19. Only 4 on the 18th, 5 on the 17th, 5 on the 16th, at least 4 on the 15th.

Nov 19 2:59 AM, 3:48 AM, 7:56 AM, 8:48 AM, 9:41 AM, 2:27 PM, 5:59 PM, 6:49 PM, 7:57 PM, 8:58 PM, 9:28 PM, 9:58 PM, 10:28 PM, 10:57 PM, 11:27 PM, 11:57 PM

Nov 20 12:27 AM, 12:57 AM

Times are MST.

The last eight reboots have been withing 3 seconds of exactly 30 min.


----------



## nuthkavi

nuthkavi said:


> I just had a new failure symptom. The DVR rebooted shortly after 5pm. When it came back up, I navigated the guide a bit and set up a recording. Shortly after, while I was watching live TV, the DVR became unresponsive: Live TV was playing just fine, but the DVR stopped responding to button presses from the remote or on the DVR itself (although the button presses resulted in the usual light blinking on the DVR). I pulled the power cord and let it sit for about 5 minutes before plugging it back in. It came up normally and told me it "was not able to find information for all channels" (as it usually seems to do after these reboots), I told it to show me live tv, it did, and became immediately unresponsive again. This time I told it to "try again" instead of going to live tv, and it seems ok now.


And several minutes after that reboot, while I was watching a recording, it rebooted again (around 6pm).


----------



## notanonymus

khooke said:


> Glad I found this thread because we were convinced our aging Series1 SAT T60 was finally about to die! .........
> I noticed on Twitter that @DirecTVService posted yesterday that the issue has been fixed, but it hasn't for us (and obviously other people here too) because we already had 1 reboot this morning, as well as 1 last night. I replied to @DirecTVService and they said to give them a call on 1-800-531-5000 - I'll be calling them this evening.


We too have a Sat T-60 with WeakKnees dual hard drive kit....still works like a charm...except for this reboot issue caused by DirecTV... I also have another one that I got used some years ago, and when this mess gets cleared up, I'm thinking of having it authorised, so we can have one in another room, or record 2 different programs at the same time. Don't need HD, and don't want all the monthly expense.....first to buy a Tivo, then to have huge hard drives installed, then pay 10 a month for HD, 7 a month for Tivo, and some other fees every month ABOVE the program package costs.....the bucks really add up fast if you go that route. Both my old Sat T-60s are Lifetime Tivo...no lease fees, no HD fees, just the cost of programs. I don't understand how you can PURCAHSE a new receiver, and still have to pay rent/lease on it in addition to all the other fees they now want....


----------



## notanonymus

I'm getting reboots even when just watching a program that made it through to Tivo memory complete....Thinking about pulling the antenna to see if that stops the re-boot while watching already recorded shows....Anyone tried that yet?
Jen


----------



## jdrod

bingoldsby said:


> Please explain the EXACT thing you did as described above. You say "unplugged DURING one of the reboots [resets]. What does that mean in the timing and sequence of what you did in relation to the receiver blinking out and starting a reset.
> 
> Personally, I can't figure how it could accomplish anything if you didn't pull the plug until after the event which caused the reset in the first place. But I don't have anything to loose by fiddling with mine.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Brian


After having the Tivo gag while Acquiring data from the Sat and hanging there, I pulled the plug and gave it 60 seconds before plugging it back in.


----------



## gadgetmann

There's hope I suppose



> Subject
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> RE: Series two units rebooting
> 
> Discussion Thread
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> Response Via Email(DIRECTV) - 11/19/2012 06:26 PM
> Dear Mr. Mann,
> 
> Thank you for your recent correspondence. We appreciate the opportunity to address your concerns.
> 
> DIRECTV and TiVo are aware some TiVo receivers are intermittently resetting themselves. We are diligently working together to ensure a resolution is reached as soon as possible.
> 
> Thank you for your patience while we research and resolve this issue.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> DIRECTV Customer Advocate Team
> 
> Customer By Email(Entered by DIRECTV) - 11/19/2012 06:26 PM
> 
> 239 responses since 11/9
> 
> In an effort to inform, not so much pile on, I wanted to add my comments to
> an ongoing problem DirectTV is aware of despite many, many uninformed (or
> lazy) customer service reps.
> I am hopeful that DirecTV's mantra about customer service holds true and
> you don't dismiss all of your customers that have older equipment (and thus
> have been loyal to your brand for a long time).


----------



## Lucymort

6:40 PM Pacific Time reboot! Good thing this isn't a drinking game where we take a shot each time our Tivos reset, or we would all be smashed continuously.


----------



## imaref

Five reboots so far today--4 times while watching live TV, 1 time while watching a recorded show (or partially recorded show, I should say).

This is getting tiresome. Sigh.


----------



## newswatcher

Lucymort said:


> 6:40 PM Pacific Time reboot! Good thing this isn't a drinking game where we take a shot each time our Tivos reset, or we would all be smashed continuously.


Same here, Lucy. Watching Monday Night Football, had my second DVR on different channels, it didn't reboot, went in there to watch game until LR DVR rebooted. "TiVo Tag" I have it!


----------



## Vodo

Reboots have been much more frequent the last couple of days. I'm relatively patient, but I'm nearing the end of continuing good grace now. :-(


----------



## Lucymort

Whatever their cure is, it's worse than the original disease so far, newscatcher.


----------



## Lucymort

And, it just rebooted again. I did not even get twenty minutes past the last one.


----------



## newswatcher

Reboot again 6:58pm PST, 18 minutes after one at 6:40pm...sigh.


----------



## imaref

Wow. Two more reboots in the past 15 minutes. I think Directv needs some new engineers...pronto...


----------



## SouthTivo

9:58PM ET, rebooting again. Same show, same channel. Made it about 56 minutes this time. It must really dislike Modern Marvels; this is the worst rebooting yet.


----------



## jdrod

Just got a reboot at 9:58 Eastern during the MNF game. Currently in the "Welcome! Powering up ..." stage


----------



## ayouch

9:58 p.m. (EST) reboot - All three of our receivers both rebooted at the same time. One was tuned to Monday Night Football on ESPN. The other units were off when they rebooted (unsure what channel), and my son and husband turned them both on and found the "Powering Up" screen.


----------



## gansemer

Two more reboots In the last 15 minutes. I am now sentimental for the good old days of 1-2 reboots per day.


----------



## draiyne

8:58 pm - all 4 units restarting at the same time again. 


At this point should we unplug the units to prevent some other kind of damage from this?


----------



## sastanley

Ditto - 
:58 after the hour on an old R10 box. My wife is not very happy because we were 5 minutes behind on The Voice and her boy Dez Duron was singing some Michael Buble.

As a (relative) newbie to this forum, thanks to everyone for the work so far with DirecTV & the TiVo community for making it easy to find answers & solutions. I was around for the last DirecTV issue a few years back, and this place and couple other forums kept me from ripping my R10 apart and rebuilding it.


----------



## HDUSER

Maybe we should call them every time we reboot....
Jam their phonelines up....


----------



## Vodo

Two reboots in 15 minutes for me too. Could it be they're actively working on it right now? Nah, probably not.


----------



## cutt

near continuous reboots tonight here as well, very sad situation. they acknowledge the problem & most likely have it within their power to return the guide datastream to the per-destructive data; but noooooooooo


----------



## satpro

10pm and it's that time again reboot!


----------



## SouthTivo

The 9:58 reboot made it all the way to 97% detecting Satellites and rebooted again. 

As of now, that second reboot has finally finished and the TV is back. For now.


----------



## biker

More reboots. This is getting old.


----------



## vanzalone

Wow, I got that 8:58pm MNF reboot too! With 15 seconds left in the half.


----------



## wbgolfer

Both my series 2 TIVO DVR's rebooted at exactly 9:58 PM EST !!!

Take a minute and read the threads in front of this one -
Notice how many have rebooted at almost + - 9:58PM EST.

Simply cannot understand WHY Direct cannot figure this out !!!

They say they have their engineer's working on this - are these the same guys who work for AMTRACK ?????

Willing to betthat this will not be fixed until sometime next week -
Any takers ?

Last time it tookthe 6 weeks to fix the problem.


----------



## vigfoot

Jesus. 2 reboots last 20 mins. Probably 5 so far today.


----------



## moonchilddave

Yep, I got the 9:58pm reboot as well. And just now at 10:28.


----------



## satpro

There are region uplink centers for the locals and so I think people that get their locals through the same uplink sites may be getting the data error and crash at the same times, then on the national channels we have also have seen that people that are on the same transponders are seeing the problem at the same times, and I think whatever is triggering all this just keeps repeating from one transponder to the next, then it starts all over again. They need to stop broadcasting this trigger or tell the tivo to ignore it, its looks like they are opting for the latter as a solution, which is going to take a long time to perfect, roll out, and implement. And that is entirely unacceptable as a solution since has now been 12 days. 

This is like some cruel joke now, day 13 and 13 reboots to come I am afraid. 

Get ready to protest the charges because they are not promising any programming refund.


----------



## warnmar10

HDUSER said:


> Maybe we should call them every time we reboot....
> Jam their phonelines up....


They claim ~30 million customers. I suspect we represent an insignificant subset of the 30mil. Even if we could jamb their lines for a couple of minutes it wouldn't make ripple in their pond.


----------



## biker

Another reboot.


----------



## Lucymort

Yet another reboot. Almost made it half an hour without one.


----------



## vanzalone

30 minutes later 10:28 and another reset on MNF with Bears driving....


----------



## newswatcher

I just spoke with DTV CSR, then Tech, who suggested "if you want to cancel we can take care of that for you." The she forwarded me to Retention who basically had nothing new to say. (Oops, just rebooted again, third time in last hour, missing the game). Hatred is growing.


----------



## ayouch

10:28 p.m. EST - all three rebooted again. One was watching a recorded show. One was watching FoxNews. One was off but set to ABC.


----------



## lmv

Sent the following to DTV just now...
------------------------
my reset log
6 times today....
11/19 6:35am on local 9 and MSNBC finished 6:45
11/19 6:49am
11/19 2p
11/19 4:20p
11/19 6:13p
11/19 7:58p
This is ridiculous!
And no response from the email I sent this morning...
So your message is ... we don't care take your business elsewhere.
--------------------
_and as I post this guess what_ *8:28p another reset...* Colorado
8:58p another one
9:28


----------



## vigfoot

less than 10 mins and another reboot!


----------



## gsjenkins

Reboot. I turned off the multi-switch to watch some stuff I had recorded and had no reboots while watching. Plugged multi-switch back in 3 minutes before Castle started. Thirty seconds after plugging in multi-switch, unit rebooted. Now the wife is mad about missing the first seven minutes of Castle. Two units rebooted together. Last straw. I called DTV and talked to Jo at customer service. She was aware of the problems and said engineering was working on a solution. She also said she was unaware of the problem until today, and had received numerous calls today. She said my units hadn't called in since 2008 and would need to call in to get a fix for them. I said they hadn't been broken since 2008 and that if they could be broken via the data stream they could be fixed via the data stream. No comment. She noted on my account that there were no restarts as long as I had the multi-switch unplugged and restarted nearly right away after reconnecting to the satellite. 

I asked for some sort of credit and she didn't want to talk about any credit of any kind. She just apologized for the inconvenience. REALLY? I pay for a service that I am currently not receiving in a usable manner. She was nice but that was it. She offered two or three times to upgrade my equipment and that I wouldn't be having these problems with new HD units. No deal. I think I will write to the customer advocate team now.

Arrrgh.... Third reboot in 30 minutes as I write this.

I'm getting sick of this...


----------



## jdrod

Reboot #2 this evening just started at 10:28PM while still watching MNF. Fortunately, we have an unaffected DTV DVR POC in the bedroom, so I guess I'll finish the game up stairs. I'm about to swap out the two units though, putting the DTV unit in the family room just so we don't have to deal with this crap right now.


----------



## draiyne

9:28 pm central - all 4 restarting at the same time again. 

The first time all 4 went at the same time it was 3 hours between the next restart. Only 30 minutes between this latest restart and the last.


----------



## HDUSER

warnmar10 said:


> They claim ~30 million customers. I suspect we represent an insignificant subset of the 30mil. Even if we could jamb their lines for a couple of minutes it wouldn't make ripple in their pond.


Maybe not. But if they have to bring more people on, it would cost them a little bit... also increasing the wait time for the "valuable" other customers...

I'm tired of waiting, and I don't think they have any initiative to fix it. They are getting money from upgrades, and contract extensions....


----------



## SouthTivo

10:29PM, again.


----------



## ralfsmouse

Many reboots still.


----------



## newswatcher

Yet another reboot at 7:33pm PST. Think I'll listen to the game on radio (remember those days?)...4th reboot in 1-hour!!


----------



## Vodo

Third reboot in the last half hour at 10:32 EST.


----------



## flagmaster1

Im sorry this will only apply to those who have HR10-250 units. But I have a temp fix in place that seesm to allow the unit to work perfectly during this mess with the data stream. There a couple of catches howerver...

Step 1: reboot your tv with the power cord.
Step 2: Wait for it get all its guild data.
Step 3: wait for it to index most of it. (about 3 hours on mine)
Step 4: disconnect the SAT1 and SAT2 cables. Leave the UFH-OTA connecetd.

Your tivo will longer suffer the rebooting problem.

You tv shows recorded in HDTV over the OTA port will record just fine.

You WONT be able record or view SAT channels like this.

After a few days (maybe a week) you will need to hook them back up and repeat this procedure to fill the guide data back up.


Since I only use this tivo for OTA HD recordings, this fix works painless for me.


----------



## DougF

Four units currently in service. One HDVR2 and three HR10-250s. All currently in repeated reboot mode and completely unuseable. Calling DirecTV in the morning about new equipment. I've never received any equipment from them, I've bought all my own receivers and DVRs since I joined in 1998. Hoping that will give me some leverage. If not, guess I'll finally jump to Dish.


----------



## cutt

I just pulled the power plug on mine; from past experience, this can be destructive to let it reboot continuously. will check back here for a fix. at least I have alternatives.

dtv, this is very amateurish, you would think after all these years you would have learned to deploy updates in a more professional manner.


----------



## Vodo

I give up for tonight. They win. Switching over to my Roku and watching Netflix or Amazon Prime.


----------



## moonchilddave

Personally, I think that they should replace the CEO's units (assuming he doesn't have Comcast or Fios) with older DirecTiVo units and then see how fast this gets fixed.


----------



## madddmaxxx

same thing here. dont know the gen, im guessing a 1 (hughes sd dvr-40) Ive had 3 over the last 10 or 12 years since the ultimate tv died. Never seen anything like this and ive been a directv customer since '94. Could give up and call dish but i here they suk too. Oh yea, and just came off the reboot ffor the 4th time tonight since ive been home.


----------



## sastanley

+1 on the 10:28PM EST reboot (after the 9:58 reboot).

As a sys admin/programmer/tech guy I can see the tech staff pulling their hair out, so I have just a little sympathy for the guys working the problem. The other problem is that with a BIG organization like DirecTV, they shouldn't have these issues on this scale.

One thing they could do is to stop supporting service for older hardware and only support their new stuff...it costs money to test the older equipment prior to roll out (don't throw stones at me..I have a single R10 TiVo so I'm with you guys!! I feel sorry for the little techie trying to dig thru mounds of code looking for the issue.) 

It is all a game of money & profit...how many man-hours are they willing to spend to make sure every piece of hardware they support will work when they change something without us complaining too much? 

On the other hand, I pay a monthly fee just like everyone else, and I expect my equipment to work. :down:


----------



## gansemer

3 reboots in a half hour... just scheduled UVerse installation. A week of bad service and pitiful customer service (if you can call being lied to and have your arm twisted to buy new equipment to fix the problem service) and 12 years with DTV is over.


----------



## ronsch

sounds like just about evryone got the 10:28 reboot including me.


----------



## satpro

10:28 reboot here too,



ronsch said:


> Maybe they need to quit working on it so hard. The harder they work the worse it gets.



It seems Directv believes they are infallible, I bet they are still trying to blame Tivo for all this, even though the Tivo is working fine whenever disconnected from the satellite signal for playback of prerecorded shows.

Tivo should tell them you broke it Directv, now you fix it.

If I spend any money out of this it will be on a new Tivo I can use for OTA or with another provider. My directv tivos are the sole reason I am even still with directv after 14 years.

I still have my series 1 HDR-312 (non directv) tivo up and running connected to an OTA tuner for recording locals. It's always there and happy to help out during bad weather or whenever directv drops the ball. Brand new coin battery, power supply, and hd. working like day one  when I brought it home from Sears for hundreds of dollars.


----------



## khooke

7:28pm PST - this was our 4th today.

Just called the 1-800-531-5000 number and spoke with a csr - they said it's a known issue, engineering are working on it, and if there's a fix today it will come in a download tonight. She didn't have any other details, so it didn't sound that certain that there woud be a fix today. If it's still happening tomorrow then I'll call back and have a moan...


----------



## wooh

Uverse isn't available here. So after 3 reboots in 30 minutes (leaving me with about 9 minutes of service in 30 minutes) I'm choosing between Comcast and Dish. What should I go with.


----------



## warnmar10

Has anyone tried an actual full system reset? I'd give up all my recorded content, wish lists etc if it would make any difference. Otherwise I'm ready to move on to another provider.


----------



## moonchilddave

And there's the 10:58 reboot, right on time!


----------



## HDUSER

Just called Directv

They are having problems on new HD DVRS, SD DVRS, Series 2.... 

What ever they are doing, it is effecting everything... Or so I was told...


----------



## biker

Again!


----------



## Dave in Houston

wooh said:


> Uverse isn't available here. So after 3 reboots in 30 minutes (leaving me with about 9 minutes of service in 30 minutes) I'm choosing between Comcast and Dish. What should I go with.


If you like your Tivo, go with Comcast and get an eBay Tivo. If you're indifferent to Tivo, go with Dish.

Or, if you're indifferent to Tivo and don't mind rewarding DirecTV for giving you bad service, go with their new DVR.


----------



## jdrod

Reboot #3 at 10:58 while still watching the MNF game. Joy.


----------



## vanzalone

10:58 reset right on time!

FIGURE THIS OUT PEOPLE!!!!


----------



## Lucymort

7:58 reboot out here in California. This is unreal.


----------



## madddmaxxx

If directv abandons me and my unit. I will leave directv, even after 18 years. Ive noticed the trend over the years of the push to get provided recievers from them. The thing that really attracked me in the first place was all they did was provide service. the unit and installation was your puppy to deal with. Directv has over the years turned into the cable co. Boooo.

And again another reboot before I can finish typing this 11:00pm eastern


----------



## khooke

7:58pm again! second time in less than an hour (and our 5th time today)


----------



## Dave in Houston

Welcome! Powering up...

(Lasted 12 minutes.)


----------



## gansemer

wooh said:


> Uverse isn't available here. So after 3 reboots in 30 minutes (leaving me with about 9 minutes of service in 30 minutes) I'm choosing between Comcast and Dish. What should I go with.


When I dId the comparison, Dish was cheaper, had better equipment and Comcast just rubbed me the wrong way with their confusing order system.


----------



## SouthTivo

10:58PM. What a surprise. 

I'm done. Pulling the plug until they fix this. Or I just leave for Uverse, Comcast, Dish or just quit paying for TV.


----------



## FD1

8:00 p.m. in California, had the television off, saw a post above of "7:58 reboot in California," turned the television on and got: "Almost there. Just a few minutes more..."


----------



## vanzalone

warnmar10 said:


> Has anyone tried an actual full system reset? I'd give up all my recorded content, wish lists etc if it would make any difference. Otherwise I'm ready to move on to another provider.


Full reset does no good. I actually replace my HD with a brand new weaknees drive before I found this forum, thus completely started from scratch - NO DICE.


----------



## khooke

HDUSER said:


> Just called Directv
> 
> They are having problems on new HD DVRS, SD DVRS, Series 2....
> 
> What ever they are doing, it is effecting everything... Or so I was told...


This is interesting, because earlier it was thought to be impacting everything _but_ the new HD Directv Tivo boxes.


----------



## vigfoot

got the :58 reboot.

i think i'm gonna boot Dtv.

been a good 10 years...oh well.


----------



## madddmaxxx

SOAB. we're like every 30 mins now......


----------



## gansemer

Dave in Houston said:


> If you like your Tivo, go with Comcast and get an eBay Tivo. If you're indifferent to Tivo, go with Dish.
> 
> Or, if you're indifferent to Tivo and don't mind rewarding DirecTV for giving you bad service, go with their new DVR.


DTV wont give current customers theIr newest receiver (genie). This is reserved for new customers.


----------



## gansemer

I wonder if shorting DTV stock is a good move?


----------



## Lucymort

And another reboot, seven minutes after the last one. Maybe my Tivo will just go into continuous reboot mode.


----------



## Arcady

gansemer said:


> I wonder if shorting DTV stock is a good move?


Yes, because 300 people out of 3 million who haven't updated to new hardware in 10 years will really affect the stock price. </sarcasm>


----------



## pat4jay

10:48 AM
12:17 PM
4:58
6:58
9:58
10:28
10:58

Worst day so far!


----------



## HDUSER

Well, "Welcome... Powering Up..."

11:05 EST....


----------



## Lucymort

You go, satpro!


----------



## wbgolfer

two more total reboots both dvr's
10:28 PM EST & 10:58 PM EST 

Tht's 3 reboots since 9:58 PM EST 

They are coming faster and faster ! 


OF note -- 28 58 anyone see a pattern ???


----------



## mitchgobears

I was on line with technical help and they denied problems until I stated that this was a known problem. Then he "researched" it and came back stating that they are working on a solution and didn't know when it will be fixed. It doesn't sound like they really care if the technical people didn't seem to know about it. Maybe they just lied about not knowing.


----------



## newswatcher

satpro said:


> 10:58 reboot,
> 
> Any one have a real listing for a mr Mike D White in El Segundo?
> 
> http://www.linkedin.com/pub/michael-white/10/291/244
> 
> Somebody should be fired for all this.
> 
> emailing wsj about this,
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/article/PR-CO-20121102-913705.html?mod=crnews
> 
> from: http://www.lead411.com/Michael_White_1257079.html
> 
> John Norin - Vice President Technology and Communications Architectures Development, phone - 310-964-5000,
> 
> Jon Carmichael - Senior Manager IT Operations, phone - 310-964-5000


[email protected]


----------



## Lucymort

And BTW, Arcady - this is way, way more than 300 people who are experiencing this issue.


----------



## wooh

HDUSER said:


> Just called Directv
> 
> They are having problems on new HD DVRS, SD DVRS, Series 2....
> 
> What ever they are doing, it is effecting everything... Or so I was told...


Good. Maybe they'll start to give a flying rat if someone other than us is included. While on the phone with them, my tivo reset 3 times. For a total of 4 times in 40 minutes (so far).

And of course, they said the only choices were to wait on engineering or upgrade. I asked why I would lock myself into a 2 year contract when there's no guarantee that a year from now they won't jack up their service like they are now without fixing it LIKE THEY ARE NOW.

Screw this. They blamed me for not upgrading. They won't give a time frame. They act like they don't know what's going on. It's a fight to get them to credit your bill. If I want crappy customer service and to be locked into a contract, I'll go elsewhere, because I'm not rewarding DTV for screwing over their customers.


----------



## Arcady

Maybe they are inserting things into the stream they think might be causing the reboots to see if they are. Good way to test, if they did it on a private system. Not so good if they doing it on a production system.


----------



## satpro

newswatcher,

That is not his real email address just a vanity one for 
upper cs in boise.

might be [email protected]

Try these emails: [email protected], [email protected]

from http://www.directvpresscenter.com/contact/

Darris Gringeri
Vice President, DIRECTV Public Relations
(212) 205-0882
[email protected]

Robert Mercer
Sr. Director, DIRECTV Public Relations
(310) 964-4683
[email protected]

Jade Ekstedt
Senior Manager, DIRECTV Public Relations
(310) 964-3429
[email protected]

Cara Brugnoli
Senior Manager, DIRECTV Public Relations
(212) 205-0887
[email protected]

Meghan McLarty
Associate, DIRECTV Public Relations
310-964-5528
[email protected]

also more people at

http://investor.directv.com/officers.cfm

corporate carpet these people by calling and leaving voicemail or emailing them.

Contact media outlets and tell these people you are contacting your bank or credit card company to protest the charges for this month unless they issue automatic refunds to all directv tivo users for their programming charges since November 7. This is outrageous!


----------



## Arcady

Lucymort said:


> And BTW, Arcady - this is way, way more than 300 people who are experiencing this issue.


I don't have numbers. I meant to say that it is a small percentage of users. Most people aren't running old hardware that should have failed years ago. How many people on a Series2 DirecTiVo have a functional original hard drive?


----------



## wooh

mitchgobears said:


> I was on line with technical help and they denied problems until I stated that this was a known problem. Then he "researched" it and came back stating that they are working on a solution and didn't know when it will be fixed. It doesn't sound like they really care if the technical people didn't seem to know about it. Maybe they just lied about not knowing.


I got the EXACT same thing. He says it's not a known issue, then I say it is, and it doesn't make me feel good about a resolution that he doesn't know about it, and he says he did know about it.
Keep your lies straight if you're going to lie.


----------



## methodicjon

For those who have them rooted / zippered / jailbroken (pick your term here), to patch tivoapp binary, or something similar, to NOT reboot on this error??


----------



## lmv

Ok here is a new question: 
Since it sounds like many of us stay w/ DTV because we like the TIVO interface and being able to record 2 stations at once (and because we don't like change) 
What is our option to get those things without DTV?
Has anyone found something that works as well for a reasonable price?

We don't have premium channels and really only have a few shows we like but we do watch MSNBC and our local channels.

_I hate change..._


----------



## Arcady

lmv said:


> Ok here is a new question:
> Since it sounds like many of us stay w/ DTV because we like the TIVO interface and being able to record 2 stations at once (and because we don't like change)
> What is our option to get those things without DTV?


I have TiVo on cable and I can record 4 things at one time. It really isn't that hard to change. I did in 2007.


----------



## madddmaxxx

pat4jay said:


> 10:48 AM
> 12:17 PM
> 4:58
> 6:58
> 9:58
> 10:28
> 10:58
> 
> Worst day so far!


i think your 12:17 must be a mistake. Or it could be called "on the 8's" such as on the weather channel. Oh if you could actually see the weather channel.....


----------



## tas3086

I recorded the weather channel all day today almost 23 hours.

The results show that my system has restarted 11 times today.

It's time guys, to backout whatever fix that you installed. Enough is enough.

The way things are going tonight, lets just call it an even 12. :down:

I think I'll record the test channel tomorrow !!


----------



## newswatcher

Well, I can't get the main LR DVR to get Live TV at all, keeps telling me "Sorry the Recorder must re-aquire information from the satellite, then goes back to Satellite Info Error then to DirecTV Central. Can't get live TV at all!

Edit: Well, got Live TV back. Had to do a System Test in order to get to Live.


----------



## gibbsinc

I started to type a message and was just suddenly at a loss for words......seriously DTV!!!!!! You fricken suk!! I see every day how the service industry just plain sux these days. What is the world coming to? Sad, really sad


----------



## SouthTivo

wbgolfer said:


> two more total reboots both dvr's
> 10:28 PM EST & 10:58 PM EST
> 
> Tht's 3 reboots since 9:58 PM EST
> 
> They are coming faster and faster !
> 
> OF note -- 28 58 anyone see a pattern ???


Yes. That's probably when the guide data updates to stop showing the current half-hour data and moves to show the upcoming half-hour.

Trying a different approach based on that theory: deleted nearly every channel except the ones I actually watch and now wait and see if this helps any -OH LOOK, it rebooted again at 11:14PM.

That's it. Plug pulled.


----------



## Stillhawk

wooh said:


> Uverse isn't available here. So after 3 reboots in 30 minutes (leaving me with about 9 minutes of service in 30 minutes) I'm choosing between Comcast and Dish. What should I go with.


My friend has DISH. What a joke. Hw said he couldn't watch one show while recording another. i was in disbelief. I checked it out on the internet and apparently it's true. I'd definitely wouldn't bother with DISH.

If you have a good internet connection, there are some great options on line for watching lots of TV and Movies. Project Free-TV has been great.

Just a thought.


----------



## Lucymort

Arcady, what cable service do you have now? Comcast?


----------



## gilliane

This is beyond ridiculous. Trying to watch a live show at 10pm, I missed the beginning, middle and end due to reboots.


----------



## Arcady

Lucymort said:


> Arcady, what cable service do you have now? Comcast?


I have Insight, the local cable company here in Louisville, which was recently bought by Time Warner Cable.


----------



## jdrod

Arcady said:


> Yes, because 300 people out of 3 million who haven't updated to new hardware in 10 years will really affect the stock price. </sarcasm>


This right here is the reality of the situation. Look, I'm PO'd about this too, but the fraction of the DTV customers still using DirecTivo's is probably very small. We're a devoted community, but were tiny. Whatever DTV did to cause this, we weren't much more than an afterthought during their roll out meetings. They are too interested in making sure what ever "it" was works with their newer equipment.


----------



## Bigizzaroo

Reboots at 6:55, 7:25, and 7:55 pacific time


----------



## wooh

gansemer said:


> DTV wont give current customers theIr newest receiver (genie). This is reserved for new customers.


Because new customers are much more important than current customers. Always a great PR move.
The only way I'd stick with this is if they gave me genie without a contract. How likely is that to happen?


----------



## mitchgobears

5 minutes to reboot. Everybody ready?


----------



## cwilkins

I'll throw my two cents in with those suggesting DTV changed something that broke the older Tivos and could likely roll back whatever it was.

So... either we've been targeted for a forced upgrade, we're too insubstantial to warrant a resolution, or DTV has simply become too dysfunctional to make it happen? Not sure what else could explain. Trying to keep an open mind, but this is getting way past rediculous.

On the main box, 9 reboots in just in the past 24 hours.



Code:


Nov 19 03:16:04 (none) Thread ApgReader[226]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <226>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 19 03:50:39 (none) Thread ApgReader[228]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <228>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 19 09:59:28 (none) Thread ApgReader[226]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <226>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 19 12:49:44 (none) Thread ApgReader[228]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <228>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 19 17:14:27 (none) Thread ApgReader[229]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <229>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 19 21:57:28 (none) Thread ApgReader[228]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <228>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 20 02:57:56 (none) Thread ApgReader[227]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <227>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 20 03:16:51 (none) Thread ApgReader[230]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <230>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 20 03:28:01 (none) Thread ApgReader[227]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <227>: unexpected signal 11

11 reboots on the rarely-used basement TiVo...



Code:


Nov 19 05:02:11 (none) ApgReader[191]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <191>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 19 08:45:20 (none) ApgReader[191]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <191>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 19 08:53:33 (none) ApgReader[191]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <191>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 19 11:05:46 (none) ApgReader[191]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <191>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 19 16:41:49 (none) ApgReader[191]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <191>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 19 17:18:09 (none) ApgReader[191]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <191>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 19 21:57:28 (none) ApgReader[191]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <191>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 20 02:57:37 (none) ApgReader[191]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <191>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 20 03:27:41 (none) ApgReader[191]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <191>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 20 03:33:30 (none) ApgReader[191]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <191>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 20 03:57:44 (none) ApgReader[191]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <191>: unexpected signal 11


----------



## jdrod

Arcady said:


> I don't have numbers. I meant to say that it is a small percentage of users. Most people aren't running old hardware that should have failed years ago. How many people on a Series2 DirecTiVo have a functional original hard drive?


I do.


----------



## Lucymort

Thanks, Arcady. Comcast is the only option out here. And, you are right - my series 2 Directv Tivo does not have the original hard drive - I have had it for some time, and the original hard drive died years ago. It functioned perfectly though, before whatever Directv did on November 8th that messed up their series 1 and series 2 Tivos.


----------



## Recoush

yes me too both of MY R10 and they have teh 6.4 Software
also my wife said hers has rebooted 5 times before Noon and 5 more times before i got so thats 10 and with Direct TV

OK guess i Was wrong she said once every 30 Minutes and i am a witness twice since i have been Home 
in the last hour makes watching or recording any thing almost Impossible.


----------



## pat4jay

I love DIRECTV (generally except for the rain blackouts) and now this problem I also have it in my motorhome. FIOS is a good option but their DVR is not as good as DTV's. COMCAST sucked at least when I had it, DISH has fewer stations and fewer HD offerings. Given the paucity of problems I have had with DTV I am staying. But I am pissed. As it works out I had already decided to upgrade to HD and get a new HD TV with a Genie. That should happen in next 3 weeks til then I hope this gets resolved soon


----------



## wooh

Stillhawk said:


> My friend has DISH. What a joke. Hw said he couldn't watch one show while recording another.


My mom has dish, so you can watch a recording, but not another live show as it's not dual tuner. Which is annoying if you're used to dual tuner.

I'm not obsessively stuck with tivo. I like it, and thus have stuck with DTV and my old tuners. But the whole point is to watch tv. Not the pretty reboot "Just a minute" screen.

I want them to fix this, as I don't like the idea of dealing with changing providers. (Equipment, installation, change in general.) But at this point, I'm not believing it's going to be fixed any time soon, and I'm tired of them acting like I'm at fault for having old equipment. Especially when I'm not like most here, I haven't upgraded ANYTHING. Original unit. (Granted my other two units are on their last legs, and don't still get all the channels, but they are rarely used, so no big deal.) So it's my fault my equipment hasn't crapped out?

But this has become ridiculous. A few days is one thing. We're going on 2 weeks now. It's getting worse. And the lack of information (as apparently NOBODY actually talks with the mythical engineers that are supposedly dilligently working on this) just makes it more aggravating.


----------



## mitchgobears

And again. 9:28 here


----------



## N-HARDY

Mark me and my sister both with Series 2 Tivos with the "Weak Signal" and rebooting issue. But I am not finding it is at always at the bottom of the hour. I even call my sister to see if she is having one at the same moment. No was the answer. It seems to be an issue in the falls after the furnace is on.

(My sister and I always think this issue is because someone did not test their programming before releasing it live on DirecTv. Or DirecTv changed some programming and did not test it before they released it and it conflicked with Tivo programming. I pick DirecTv. Who ever it is fix it. And fix it now!)

Mark me for 10:28 too


----------



## jdrod

Right on cue, 11:28PM Reboot #4 tonight


----------



## madddmaxxx

a serious question for thought-well above my knowledge of sat tv but here goes:

Does everyone recieve the same boot at the same time (not just on the eights) but simutaniously? it doesn't appear so. might be wrong about that.

How so that people seem to be getting multiple boots an hour and some very few hours? model? area? something else i don't know aboout

if so are they in one area( only some areas are affected)?

do same models experience boots at the same time and skip some models?

is it some kind of virus downloaded in the unit that is triggered by one of the threads?

bear with me, im trying to learn something here?


----------



## draiyne

10:28 pm central restart - all 4 units again. Every 30 minutes on the 8 like clockwork.


----------



## vanzalone

after 30 minutes, another reboot - 11:28 pm east coast


----------



## moonchilddave

mitchgobears said:


> 5 minutes to reboot. Everybody ready?


There we go!!!


----------



## Bigizzaroo

4 times in the last 2 hours now, every 30 mins exactly...how is it possible it's getting worse and worse each day


----------



## madddmaxxx

must be 10:28


----------



## astro1

Lose audio for a second, count to 10, reboot!
This is ridiculous!
I did notice that an older unit I had that had 6.2 was updated sometime in the last few months to 6.4. They must have sent it down the stream too.


----------



## solfun

Just rebooted - 10:28 yup....very predictable...while watching, you will see the screen pause/stutter - then in 2-3s - reboot.


----------



## moonchilddave

And again before even making it to live TV?!


----------



## newswatcher

pat4jay said:


> I love DIRECTV (generally except for the rain blackouts) and now this problem I also have it in my motorhome. FIOS is a good option but their DVR is not as good as DTV's. COMCAST sucked at least when I had it, DISH has fewer stations and fewer HD offerings. Given the paucity of problems I have had with DTV I am staying. But I am pissed. As it works out I had already decided to upgrade to HD and get a new HD TV with a Genie. That should happen in next 3 weeks til then I hope this gets resolved soon


I believe Genie is only for new customers...at least that's what I heard.


----------



## moonchilddave

Oh hell - green screen severe error and reboot?!!!! Wth????


----------



## Bigizzaroo

astro1 said:


> ...
> I did notice that an older unit I had that had 6.2 was updated sometime in the last few months to 6.4. They must have sent it down the stream too.


Was this with a phone line hooked up?


----------



## lmv

9:28 reset

I was also wondering if we are such a small community why did DTV partner with TIVO again? Is it possible that we are not such a small voice?

Think I'll pull the plug for the night...


----------



## Bigizzaroo

Just got picture for a split second and then "welcome" smh, sad sad situation


----------



## notanonymus

4 times in the past hour and half.....!!!! Nov 19, between 7PM and 8:30PM Pacific Time USA


----------



## madddmaxxx

astro1 said:


> Lose audio for a second, count to 10, reboot!
> This is ridiculous!
> I did notice that an older unit I had that had 6.2 was updated sometime in the last few months to 6.4. They must have sent it down the stream too.


just checked mine its 6.4 also


----------



## jdrod

moonchilddave said:


> Oh hell - green screen severe error and reboot?!!!! Wth????


I had that happen the other day. I came out OK, though still with reboots


----------



## warnmar10

newswatcher said:


> [email protected]


I don't know if mike.white sees mail sent to that address but I got the standard reply from the email I sent to it. My email was sent at 4:37 PM and the reply came at 6:42 PM.


> Discussion Thread
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> Response Via Email(DIRECTV) - 11/19/2012 06:42 PM Dear Mr. Martin,
> 
> Thank you for your recent correspondence. We appreciate the opportunity to address your concerns.
> 
> DIRECTV and TiVo are aware some TiVo receivers are intermittently resetting themselves. We are diligently working together to ensure a resolution is reached as soon as possible.
> 
> Thank you for your patience while we research and resolve this issue.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> DIRECTV Customer Advocate Team


----------



## DougF

DougF said:


> Four units currently in service. One HDVR2 and three HR10-250s. All currently in repeated reboot mode and completely unuseable. Calling DirecTV in the morning about new equipment. I've never received any equipment from them, I've bought all my own receivers and DVRs since I joined in 1998. Hoping that will give me some leverage. If not, guess I'll finally jump to Dish.


Decided to call tonight. They wanted just under $600 to upgrade me to whole-home DVR. 

Chatting with Dish right now. I expect to be a former DirecTV customer here shortly...


----------



## Bigizzaroo

Living rm is an R10 running 6.4 and has reset 4 times since 7 tonight, but just went to check the bedroom unit, Hughes SD40 thats still on 6.2 (dealing with "locals" issue still) and its only reset once tonight, just 20 mins ago...


----------



## Recoush

so they are rebooting more often every 30 minutes is NUTS,


----------



## jgattian

It is impossible to watch Monday Night Football. I have 3 DTV Series 2 TIVo recievers. At least 14 reboots since the game started. Every Tivo unit in my house is affected. Called customer service and they blamed TIVo for the software error and the 'engineering team' is working on the issue. That is what they told me a week ago when there were only 6 reboots a day.


----------



## moonchilddave

jdrod said:


> I had that happen the other day. I came out OK, though still with reboots


Thanks, I had visions of losing everything. I wonder if putting the units in standby mode just before the primetime 8's would at least cut this crap out.


----------



## SHAME

Just registered. This is crazy. I guess they are trying to kill us off.


----------



## notanonymus

THANK YOU SATPRO for all the contacts....


My birrage starts in the morning...I have toll free long distance on one of my phones.... gonna make good use of it!

Emails too! 
Jen


----------



## mitchgobears

Sorry I won't be awake for the 9:58 reboot. I've given up and going to sleep. Lifetime TiVo isn't worth this.


----------



## gadgetmann

Woohoo! Me too. Our 9:28 Mountain, 11:28 Eastern reboot was the fourth time in less than two hours, less than 30 minutes of run time!


----------



## madddmaxxx

I posted of directv facebook page today about when was this goig to be fixxed. the post was immediatly hidden and I received a reply a short while later:

I'm so sorry about this. I recommend that you contact customer service at 1-800-531-5000 about this issue! Thanks ~ Sasha

.................wow


----------



## pat4jay

The genie is available. The lease price is $299 and then 8 or 10 per month/ The whole house option will also require wireless units C31 (I think) and that whole thing for 4 rooms initially costs $600 m/l (including Genie).


----------



## Metamorphic

My wife just got off the phone with Directv. She talked them into a 2 week credit to our account. Of course she got the usual assurances that they're working on the problem. 

I'm sure if everybody calls in for a credit they will work faster.


----------



## madddmaxxx

I'll bet you $1,000 in 1 min...............................


----------



## warnmar10

SHAME said:


> Just registered. This is crazy. I guess they are trying to kills us off.


I don't believe that. If they wanted to get rid of us it is a simple matter of announcing that on date certain we will no longer support your hardware and here are your options. Companies do it all the time. That is how Intuit forces me to upgrade my my Quickbooks Pro. If you're still using Windows XP your time is running out. If DTV did that it would make me sad and I'd probably abandon DTV but I would understand and respect it.

I love my dual tuner TiVo but the computer from which I am posting this is connected to the WWW by Verizon Fios. Verizon routinely begs me to install Fios TV. I think it is time to consider options.


----------



## Bigizzaroo

Can we make through this half-hour?


----------



## satpro

11:58 pm reboot, never forget!


----------



## madddmaxxx

................and there it is.

I'll be calling in the morning.


----------



## gansemer

Can someone tell me what happened at the end of every tv show for the last 2 days?


----------



## FD1

8:58 p.m. PDT, both the Phillips and the HR10-250 rebooted -- the Phillips about 1 minute later than the HR10-250.


----------



## Bigizzaroo

Bigizzaroo said:


> Can we make through this half-hour?


This has gone from bad to worse to ridiculous


----------



## methodicjon

methodicjon said:


> For those who have them rooted / zippered / jailbroken (pick your term here), to patch tivoapp binary, or something similar, to NOT reboot on this error??


FYI anyone out there thinking what I was...

killall -9 ApgManager

was a bad idea. I guess other processes noticed and boom, TiVo restart.


----------



## moonchilddave

madddmaxxx said:


> I posted of directv facebook page today about when was this goig to be fixxed. the post was immediatly hidden and I received a reply a short while later:
> 
> I'm so sorry about this. I recommend that you contact customer service at 1-800-531-5000 about this issue! Thanks ~ Sasha
> 
> .................wow


I hadn't thought about their FB page... So I posted:

"Any chance of DirecTV publicly acknowledging the issue of CONSTANT reboots with their TiVo units?! The service is pretty miserable when you can't even watch live TV for 30 minutes straight. Reboots like clockwork are coming in on the 8's and are most frequent during primetime. This has been going on for 13 days now and all we get is an "it's being worked on"?! No idea or time frame for a fix?! Guess it's time to start contacting the media outlets - maybe that'll help speed things up when it's plastered all over ABC, CBS, NBC, FOX, etc..."

They got rid of that message pretty quickly - if only their engineering department worked that quick.


----------



## tas3086

The current support theory is that all the restarts are due to the techs, pushing down new software to the receivers, and that a restart is required to get each piece to install.

Any reasonable truth to that statement ?


----------



## methodicjon

gansemer said:


> Can someone tell me what happened at the end of every tv show for the last 2 days?


They were all actually dead, they were together in a non-denominational church they made so they could all be together and all walked into a happy bright light at the end.

THUD...... LOST


----------



## bgreen5

Arcady said:


> I don't have numbers. I meant to say that it is a small percentage of users. Most people aren't running old hardware that should have failed years ago. How many people on a Series2 DirecTiVo have a functional original hard drive?





jdrod said:


> I do.


I do too.

(2 of my 3 DTiVo units have working original drives. I upgraded the 3rd unit to a larger capacity years ago.)

At any rate, it seems you're implying that all these Series 2 DirecTiVo units are all on life support or something, held together with bailing wire and duct tape.

Not the case for me anyway. Maybe I'm lucky, but my TiVo hardware have behaved more like the major home appliances of yesteryear (remember when refrigerators would last 30+ years?) than the cheap disposable consumer electronics gear of today that everybody expects to reach obsolescence before the battery needs to be recharged.

YMMV.


----------



## DougF

DougF said:


> Decided to call tonight. They wanted just under $600 to upgrade me to whole-home DVR.
> 
> Chatting with Dish right now. I expect to be a former DirecTV customer here shortly...


Just finishing up with Dish right now and scheduling installation. Assuming I don't get a failure on WAF, I'll be cancelling with DirecTV in the morning. They just lost a customer of almost 15 years.


----------



## imaref

Wow. I lost track of the number of reboots the past few hours. If it weren't so ridiculous it would almost be funny. BUT IT'S NOT.


----------



## Unga Bunga

Longtime TIVO addict signing in for the first time. I'm also going through the painful resets at 28 and 58 minutes after every hour.

Something to consider before doing anything rash. The fact that TIVO engineers are now able to make our systems reliably boot at predictable times probably means they have identified the problem and are verifying it. It also probably means a fix is underway. That said, rollout could be days away. I hope not. But that's how it goes for new software rollouts in the custom electronics business. Take it from someone who designs high-end custom electronics for a living. It ain't easy. I'm really glad I'm not in their shoes, but I know the feeling.

BTW, thank you to everyone who has contributed to this thread. Prior to finding this, I was convinced my TIVO was on the fritz again.


----------



## xJohnnyOx

I have had my R-10's since 2004. First unit failed last year and was replaced by DirecTV with a non-TiVo unit. 

My other R-10, which I think is superior to the DirecTV replacment, has also started the constant reboots. I have not been keeping a time log, but will to see if it matches up, but after reading this thread, seems clear cut that DirecTV is screwing is customers again with a untested firmware upgrade.

I will also call in to DirecTV.

John


----------



## Bigizzaroo

imaref said:


> Wow. I lost track of the number of reboots the past few hours. If it weren't so ridiculous it would almost be funny. BUT IT'S NOT.


<Nods>


----------



## ohgena

Long, long time Tivo lover here. I'm happy to have the shared insight this group provides. Have def noticed the patterns you all have called out re: 38 and 58. Can't enjoy TV like i used to , which was admitedly too much. So if there aren't that many of us then maybe we should try some guerilla tactics like barraging the email addresses provided and calling them to tie up their phone lines keeping their agents on the phone as long as possible so they can enjoy the blessed events along with us. Demand compensation ask to speak to supervisors and tech support. I've contacted my local consumer affairs reporters at every major network in the SF Bay area and the Chronicle. Contacting networks tomorrow to inform them dtv is preventing me from enjoying their programming. If we're going down, let's go down fighting. Football fans, make some noise, you're paying for those sports packages aren't you? I used the 'contact the dtv president' page on their website and sent a follow up email to the dtv exec who will supposedly receive it - ellen filipiak whose email is eafilipiak. Keep fighting the good fight then find your best plan B. UVerse was a nice product which may make a comeback in my household. Love my TiVo, hate dtv.


----------



## SHAME

Just got off the phone with Jonathan in tech support. He says they just found out about the problem a few hours ago. I called him a liar because I talked with a guy named Matt early today and he said the engineers had been advised a few days ago. Seems everyone in the work room gets a different memo. 

I asked for a credit. They best they could do is a $5 credit for six months if I sign up for automatic payment. I declined. Then he switched to sending me new dvrs. I declined. Told him if they don't get it fixed by tomorrow morning I was switching to cable.


----------



## Lucymort

Unga Bunga, we all hope you are right. Even if you are, Directv has handled this whole thing so poorly it's hard to believe. I also have sympathy for those who are trying to fix this - it can't be easy.


----------



## tas3086

All you have to do is backout the change that caused all this mess. They better have a plan for that. Every new install should have a backout capability created at the time the fix goes in. That used to be SOP.


----------



## nuthkavi

Reboots at 828pm and 858pm (Pacific).


----------



## Unga Bunga

SHAME said:


> I asked for a credit. They best they could do is a $5 credit for six months if I sign up for automatic payment. I declined. Then he switched to sending me new dvrs. I declined. Told him if they don't get it fixed by tomorrow morning I was switching to cable.


I suggest you give it a few more days. If your cable provider sucks half as bad as Comcast does where I am, you'll thank your lucky stars you waited for a fix. I'd rather pay kids to do a puppet show in a hollowed out tube set than switch to cable.


----------



## Mitch85

tas3086 said:


> The current support theory is that all the restarts are due to the techs, pushing down new software to the receivers, and that a restart is required to get each piece to install.


As a software engineer, albeit not an expert in Linux, I find that theory very unlikely. Most problems could be patched in a single restart. Even if they needed to patch some sort of loader that patched the rest of the system, it shouldn't take more than 2 or 3 restarts. Moreover, why would they push out the updates at X:28 and X:58 during primetime rather than 1 AM?

The more likely explanation is that the techs are grasping for straws.

BTW, I've had my satellite unplugged for over a day (watching recorded TV) with no reboots. I was really hoping I could plug it in tomorrow night, but at this rate I doubt I would want to risk it. It's amazing how much active there has been in this thread vs a week ago. The problem is definitely getting worse, not better.

This can't be good for the TIVOs. Even if the hardware isn't affected, I would think there would be a risk of data corruption. The chance might be small, perhaps 0.1%, but if a system is restarting a dozen times a day, that's going to start hitting people. Perhaps it already has, given the (small) number of people who are reporting green screens.


----------



## Unga Bunga

Lucymort said:


> Unga Bunga, we all hope you are right. Even if you are, Directv has handled this whole thing so poorly it's hard to believe. I also have sympathy for those who are trying to fix this - it can't be easy.


Oh, I agree 100%. DirecTV management has been an epic fail regarding this situation. Heads need to roll.


----------



## topochicho

pat4jay said:


> The genie is available. The lease price is $299 and then 8 or 10 per month/ The whole house option will also require wireless units C31 (I think) and that whole thing for 4 rooms initially costs $600 m/l (including Genie).


well, that is helpful to know, guess i will have to tell grandma its tough crap for her since she has the 5th tivo.
also available to me right now are the 5 tivos i have already paid hundreds of dollars for, that were working just fine till just a couple weeks ago. 
and also available right now, at&t uvers, dish, and a crap load of other solutions.


----------



## moonchilddave

They didn't delete my post on FB after all - at least not yet...




__ https://www.facebook.com/directv/posts/10151303979536278


----------



## tas3086

Mitch85 said:


> BTW, I've had my satellite unplugged for over a day (watching recorded TV) with no reboots.


Excellent, Then I would be able to watch some football games from yesterday without interruption. I'll give it a try tomorrow and disconnect everything. Thanks,


----------



## imaref

I just emailed the consumer website http://consumerist.com/ and gave them the details and also pointed to this thread. Hopefully we can shame them a bit and CAN YOU BELIEVE I JUST HAD ANOTHER REBOOT AT 12:28AM (Maryland). Unbelievable...


----------



## Bigizzaroo

Metamorphic said:


> My wife just got off the phone with Directv. She talked them into a 2 week credit to our account. Of course she got the usual assurances that they're working on the problem.
> 
> I'm sure if everybody calls in for a credit they will work faster.


Got $48 credit for this month (half my bill). That's fine for today, agree everyone should be calling and racking up the credits, maybe that gets us to a resolution sooner.


----------



## dc123

I don't think I am even making it a half an hour without a reboot


----------



## FD1

9:28 P.M. PDT to the second by my computer clock, same deal as a half hour ago -- the HR10-250 rebooted, followed a minute later by the Phillips.


----------



## tas3086

I just died 11:28


----------



## RickySharon

Just got of the phone with dtv they said fix would be in next update download . Dont hold your breath . What No 1228 restart ? did anyone have one ? OOPS a little late 12.32


----------



## csadoian

Unga Bunga said:


> Something to consider before doing anything rash. The fact that TIVO engineers are now able to make our systems reliably boot at predictable times probably means they have identified the problem and are verifying it. It also probably means a fix is underway. That said, rollout could be days away. I hope not. But that's how it goes for new software rollouts in the custom electronics business. Take it from someone who designs high-end custom electronics for a living. It ain't easy. I'm really glad I'm not in their shoes, but I know the feeling.


IF the engineers are actually responsible for the increase in reboots tonight it is an absolute insult to us, the customers with affected TIVOs. WHY THE HELL WOULD DTV DO THIS DURING PRIME TIME??? Do your fricking testing after midnight PST for gods sake!


----------



## Bigizzaroo

tas3086 said:


> Excellent, Then I would be able to watch some football games from yesterday without interruption. I'll give it a try tomorrow and disconnect everything. Thanks,


Except that there will be 7 min holes in the recording for every reboot too...but ya better than the alternative


----------



## moonchilddave

imaref said:


> I just emailed the consumer website http://consumerist.com/ and gave them the details and also pointed to this thread. Hopefully we can shame them a bit and CAN YOU BELIEVE I JUST HAD ANOTHER REBOOT AT 12:28AM (Maryland). Unbelievable...


I am wondering if this problem is what they had called about in this article:

http://consumerist.com/2012/11/19/d...reat-their-scheduling-system-is-not-so-great/


----------



## kingsman

notanonymus said:


> Does anoyone know anybody in one of the major network news departments? This would make a nice 'company that cant fix its service' story on international TV...the only way anything gets pressured in the modern world is by huge media story. BBC should run with this, another story of how American business is so screwed up...
> 
> One other thing, we should be contacting all the stations and networks that use DirecTV for distrubution...they pay DirecTV millions and millions of dollars to carry shows for US to watch....If the guys paying out the big dollars were aware that DirecTV is screwing up our ability to watch their products, heads might roll! Money talks too.....what has the culture come to when only big money pressure or bad major media exposure are the only kind of pressures that a company will respond to?....Customers....Huh? What are they?
> Jen


To me, what DirecTV is doing is unjust. I read on another forum that DirecTV does NOT support Series 2 TIVO boxes? Do we NOT pay the same thing for the same channels as all other users. DirecTV has millions of users using these older systems. As you say, programmers and and advertisers are paying BIG BUCKS so we can see their programs and ads. I like the idea about contact advertisers and studios to let them know how TIVO is devaluing their programming.

---------------------------------------
I would like to suggest that we use the EIGHT Minutes we spend waiting for our systems to reset CONSTRUCTIVELY. Instead of sitting there like a boob, I suggest we TIE UP DirecTV phones lines so new customers cannot get in to sign up for the service ... tie up their agents as long as we can and END EVERY CALL with "that sounds great but why should I buy anything else from DirecTV when Y'ALL are constantly resetting my box. So, every time you reset my box I will be spending the 8 minutes calling to tell you how pissed I am that you keep interrupting my show(s). And, I will also be calling your advertisers and program provider to let them know how much it upsets me you are not fixing the problem.

In the last 30 minutes, my TIVO has reset twice. And, if you haven't figured it out, I'm pissed off a customer that has been with DirecTV for 15 years is treated so shabbly. :down:


----------



## dc123

Do your testing in an environment that doesn't affect customers.


----------



## Bigizzaroo

csadoian said:


> IF the engineers are actually responsible for the increase in reboots tonight it is an absolute insult to us, the customers with affected TIVOs. WHY THE HELL WOULD DTV DO THIS DURING PRIME TIME??? Do your fricking testing after midnight PST for gods sake!


Agreed, I would certainly hope that SOMEONE is smart enough to figure that out, though I'm losing confidence by the half-hour


----------



## newswatcher

moonchilddave said:


> Thanks, I had visions of losing everything. I wonder if putting the units in standby mode just before the primetime 8's would at least cut this crap out.


Standby won't work. Tried it before.


----------



## Unga Bunga

Mitch85 said:


> As a software engineer, albeit not an expert in Linux, I find that theory very unlikely. Most problems could be patched in a single restart. Even if they needed to patch some sort of loader that patched the rest of the system, it shouldn't take more than 2 or 3 restarts. Moreover, why would they push out the updates at X:28 and X:58 during primetime rather than 1 AM?


My custom systems run Linux and Android. Ongoing software patches have nothing to do with this problem, IMO. IIRC, TIVO's onscreen channel guide rolls to next half hour at right around 28 and 58 past the hour, which would coincide perfectly with the reboots. I agree with the theory from awhile back that the guide data has changed in a way that is no longer compatible with SD TIVO software. As mentioned plenty of times already, it would seem that a software rollback is what's needed. Why it hasn't happened is baffling, unless TIVO engineering was foolish enough to push new changes out that cannot be rolled back to a restore point.


----------



## dc123

Now reboot just died. Looks like I will jus go with fios


----------



## newswatcher

kingsman said:


> To me, what DirecTV is doing is unjust. I read on another forum that DirecTV does NOT support Series 2 TIVO boxes? Do we NOT pay the same thing for the same channels as all other users. DirecTV has millions of users using these older systems. As you say, programmers and and advertisers are paying BIG BUCKS so we can see their programs and ads. I like the idea about contact advertisers and studios to let them know how TIVO is devaluing their programming.
> 
> ---------------------------------------
> I would like to suggest that we use the EIGHT Minutes we spend waiting for our systems to reset CONSTRUCTIVELY. Instead of sitting there like a boob, I suggest we TIE UP DirecTV phones lines so new customers cannot get in to sign up for the service ... tie up their agents as long as we can and END EVERY CALL with "that sounds great but why should I buy anything else from DirecTV when Y'ALL are constantly resetting my box. So, every time you reset my box I will be spending the 8 minutes calling to tell you how pissed I'm you interrupt my show(s). And, I will also be calling your advertisers and program provider to know how much it upsets me.
> 
> In the last 30 minutes, my TIVO has reset twice. And, if you haven't figured it out, I'm pissed off a customer that has been with DirecTV for 15 years is treated so shabbly. :down:


Bad idea. They will cancel you in flash if you make calls back to back to back.


----------



## OMGNoTV

I've seen a reboot or two every day for over a week, then today I have been seeing reboots every 30 mins since at least 7pm PST.

This is extremely irritating; I lost part of "The Walking Dead" (almost unforgivable right there). I'm trying not to lose my cool though. I've used DirectTivo for over 10 years and it has just worked. Every day. For 10 years. Now someone somewhere messed up big. Probably just one person did something a bit dumb. And clearly it's a little tricky to undo, otherwise it would have been fixed by now.

So I'm frustrated, but I haven't got to angry yet. Fortunately my wife is out of town... she would be climbing the walls by now. I've turned to watching Netflix for now.

Keep the faith, all. In Tivo we trust (never forget how universally hated Comcast is, so let's not go do something hasty)

[EDIT: I have a 10 year old Hughes SD DirecTivo with original hard drive. Will keep it till it dies. To do otherwise would be a waste]


----------



## xJohnnyOx

Oh, to those persons talking about older units like the R-10 being at the end of their life span, I am also using a Sony B2 from 1996 that is working like a champ (of course no DVR). It is not a life span issue, but a non-validated firmware upgrade that is causing this issue. It is DirecTV's responsibility to get this FIXED!!!!!!!!


----------



## csadoian

I'm throwing in the towel for the time being. This constant rebooting cannot be good for the hard drive so I'm shutting my 2 TIVOs down (pulling the plug), at least for the night. I have OTA as an alternative, and have been making use of the online options to watch some of my favorite show.


----------



## Unga Bunga

csadoian said:


> IF the engineers are actually responsible for the increase in reboots tonight it is an absolute insult to us, the customers with affected TIVOs. WHY THE HELL WOULD DTV DO THIS DURING PRIME TIME??? Do your fricking testing after midnight PST for gods sake!


More than likely it was *one* new change that reliably causes the reboots at predictable times. Let's hope so. Because it should mean they've identified the problem. We're all feeling the pain. I concur that them doing it later, say 3am EST, would have been wiser.


----------



## mrfixit454

For those getting credit for this issue, you guys need to work it harder... $18 off for an entire year. I went straight to retention. The catch was changing my old plan to Choice extra , no commitment. Being loyal got me Showtime/Starz free for 3 months.

I still have 2 stand alone Tivos (Toshiba/Humax....the DVD ones). One connected to a Directv box and the other an OTA converter box. Both units have lifetime. I will say these units are bulletproof. Never once a reboot and only a hardrive on one of them after 4 years. This might be an option for some folks (Stand alone Tivos) if they really need to stay with Directv, you just don't get the highdef.

I love the dual tuners and OTA of the HR10-250. If this unit never existed, I would probably never had any Directv DVR. I hope they fix this soon.

Also.. from the website....

_"The DIRECTV Customer Promise
We're committed to bringing you the world's best television experience for the best possible price. With DIRECTV, you'll enjoy innovative programming, technology and services you won't find anywhere else. This is our promise to you."
_

Fixit


----------



## pakratz2

My series 2 has been rebooting or "resetting" for a couple of weeks several times a day. Tonight, it did it four times from 10:00 to 11:00 PM.


----------



## gansemer

As irritated as I am about the reboots, my real issue Is customer dIsservice and giving new customers a better deal than a 12 year customer. I may come back after my 12 month Uverse subscription expires (if I get a new customer offer). 

Finding this support group Is the only thing making this bearable. Thanks everyone!


----------



## khooke

we've had a reboot every :28 and :58 since 7:28pm this evening. Seems this evening it's gone into a continuous pattern. Up until today we only had one in the morning and one in the evening for the past week or so.
At this point unless you can watch enough of a show inbetween :28 and :58 and plan for the outages, everything is just about unwatchable.

Will be calling Directv again in the morning. This is awful.


----------



## Unga Bunga

I'm getting two back-to-back resets at every :28 and :58. Total of four resets per hour. Roughly five minutes per reset, so 20 minutes of airtime lost per hour.


----------



## xJohnnyOx

csadoian said:


> I'm throwing in the towel for the time being. This constant rebooting cannot be good for the hard drive so I'm shutting my 2 TIVOs down (pulling the plug), at least for the night. I have OTA as an alternative, and have been making use of the online options to watch some of my favorite show.


Great Idea, I am going to do the same.


----------



## gibbsinc

Son-of-a-*****!!!!!!! @#$%^&*()(*&^%$#@@#$%^& :down::down:


----------



## Unga Bunga

Warm resets will not kill a hard drive. Power cycling is what kills them. As far as I can tell, our TIVOs are not power cycling.


----------



## chuckg

Powered up (I turn the power off when I go to bed) at 1:00 PM PST today.

"Reset" times from radio controlled (WWVB) clock which agrees, to the second, with computer clock.
1:57:39
3:57:25
6:29:53
6:35:08
7:05:02
7:35:38
8:05:58
8:36:53
9:06:41
9:36:39
9:58:14
10:07:14

Note that starting at 6:35 the resets are aprox every 30 minutes.

Time to reset is mostly 4 minutes 41 seconds. 5 long, 4:35 shortest.

Powering it down and going to bed.


----------



## 69800

Add me to the list ...rebooting to nite every 20 minutes. Simultaneous reboots every time on R-10 and HR10-250. Lets get a poll going so we have some numbers. I am thinking class action suit for new thr units and lifetime subscription
mark in idaho


----------



## moonchilddave

Unga Bunga said:


> Warm resets will not kill a hard drive. Power cycling is what kills them. As far as I can tell, our TIVOs are not power cycling.


Warm resets can cause data corruption though as I've been watching a green "Severe error has occured" screen on one of my units for about an hour now. Expecting the second one to reboot any moment now...


----------



## gibbsinc

wait for it.........................wait for it...............................


----------



## gibbsinc

and BAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## khooke

and there it goes again....


----------



## gibbsinc

lol


----------



## imaref

It's like clockwork now. Maybe they're messing with us...


----------



## gibbsinc

I had to record American Chopper 3 times tonight and still did not get enough to watch the whole show! Am going to sleep now, lol.........


----------



## sumannchoo

6 resets so far
8:58 MST
9:21 MST
9:43 MST with additional reset in the middle of that
9:58 MST
10:58 MST

Doesn't include resets that occur during the day. I wrote to DTC corporate, and to the [email protected] email. Haven't heard back from corporate, but we're about 1 day away from giving up on DirecTV. Hate to lose The Walking Dead if I switch to Dish, and Cox Cable is a customer service nightmare. So conflicted!


----------



## Lucymort

sumanchoo, AMC is back on Dish network.


----------



## gibbsinc

Thank God our internet is not with DTV! lol


----------



## sumannchoo

That certainly makes the Dish deal more attractive......


----------



## Lucymort

That it does.


----------



## russg

One reboot just occurred after but here is my log from /var/log/tverr
Note that the time stamps are in GMT.
Nov 16 16:31:03 (none) Thread ApgReader[242]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
Nov 16 23:46:36 (none) Thread ApgReader[226]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
Nov 17 07:41:12 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
Nov 17 14:49:34 (none) Thread ApgReader[226]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
Nov 17 17:00:07 (none) Thread ApgReader[223]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
Nov 17 20:53:06 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
Nov 17 22:59:00 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
Nov 18 08:54:15 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
Nov 18 13:01:46 (none) Thread ApgReader[226]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
Nov 18 13:52:29 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
Nov 18 17:41:43 (none) Thread ApgReader[224]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
Nov 18 20:44:11 (none) Thread ApgReader[224]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
Nov 19 01:46:20 (none) Thread ApgReader[224]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
Nov 19 04:16:51 (none) Thread ApgReader[224]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
Nov 19 09:29:17 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
Nov 19 14:48:39 (none) Thread ApgReader[224]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
Nov 20 02:57:59 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
Nov 20 03:28:15 (none) Thread ApgReader[224]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
Nov 20 03:58:20 (none) Thread ApgReader[224]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
Nov 20 04:28:23 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
Nov 20 04:58:15 (none) Thread ApgReader[224]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
Nov 20 05:28:10 (none) Thread ApgReader[224]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system


----------



## kingsman

newswatcher said:


> Bad idea. They will cancel you in flash if you make calls back to back to back.


LOL ... somebody pry my hand off the phone. Could anything be worst than this???

I'm assuming we would REALLY say the same thing every hour.

We all have computers and most of us have DIALUP MODEMS in our computers doing nothing. It's pretty easy to set up those modems to do continuous dialing. Sure got Bell South's attention back in mid-1990s.

1. Dial DTV
2. Disconnect after 6 seconds and re-dial.
3. Caller ID doesn't come up until the SECOND ring.
4. No trace possible.
5. Bell South called it CYBER-TERRORISM. Indeed. No worst then them shutting down our local BBS.

Not much different than what DirecTV is doing to us every 30 minutes and then there's the LOST programming for the next 8 minutes.


----------



## kingsman

Who would have thought the RICHEST MAN in the world cannot find competent people to keep his satellite running right.


----------



## wooh

Oh, for hitting them where it actually does hurt a bit:
I don't want credits for the future or free this channel or that channel for three months. Because how much of that time will I actually be able to watch tv?
So I've got them on an automatic credit for service until this is fixed. And tonight got an additional $20 credit to my bill. And I'm not a particularly good customer. I pay my bill late ALL THE TIME. And not much in programming, but I do use PPV about once or twice a month. And I'm pretty long time. Not sure how long, but obviously years long enough to have an old tivo from them. I'm sure y'all with expensive packages could do better. Just have to be angry and determined apparently.
Accept no less. Absolutely no reason to pay for service we're not getting, as I don't consider the reboot screen to be "service."


----------



## satpro

We are getting closer to the precipus of the black whole.

Just a thought, 

First the reboots were once every 24 hrs, then 12 hrs, then 8 hrs, then 6 hrs, then 4 hrs, then 3 hrs, then 2 hrs, then 1 hr, then 30 minutes, so this spiral down would predict that at some point it will never have time to be able to download any so called software update when if one is ever made for each and every version of S1, S2 different brands and R10 because it will not make it through a reboot before it reboots again while rebooting if it is still attached to the satelite input lines.

This is what they could have in store for us tommorrow.


----------



## Unga Bunga

moonchilddave said:


> Warm resets can cause data corruption though as I've been watching a green "Severe error has occured" screen on one of my units for about an hour now. Expecting the second one to reboot any moment now...


A random hardware reset during HDD accesses would be very bad. The resets I've watched on my box so far are more indicative of software detecting a problem and performing an orderly software-driven reset. Is your green screen box permanently down for the count? Have you power cycled it manually (power cord)?


----------



## moonchilddave

satpro said:


> We are getting closer to the precipus of the black whole.
> 
> Just a thought,
> 
> First the reboots were once every 24 hrs, then 12 hrs, then 8 hrs, then 6 hrs, then 4 hrs, then 3 hrs, then 2 hrs, then 1 hr, then 30 minutes, so this spiral down would predict that at some point it will never have time to be able to download any so called software update when if one is ever made for each and every version of S1, S2 different brands and R10 because it will not make it through a reboot before it reboots again while rebooting if it is still attached to the satelite input lines.
> 
> This is what they could have in store for us tommorrow.


Were the Mayans off by a month perhaps???


----------



## 69800

You guys are now learning what "To big to fail means" Thats why I moved everything out of the big banks. 
I vote for class action against d....there must be 75000 customers right now with no real service they can actually use. My 2 tivos are useless.


----------



## Unga Bunga

moonchilddave said:


> Were the Mayans off by a month perhaps???


Nah. The last 30 minutes of spiral is a very slow burn. We reach its event horizon at 12:28am on Dec 21st.


----------



## moonchilddave

Unga Bunga said:


> A random hardware reset during HDD accesses would be very bad. The resets I've watched on my box so far are more indicative of software detecting a problem and performing an orderly software-driven reset. Is your green screen box permanently down for the count? Have you power cycled it manually (power cord)?


I'm giving it the 3 hours it wants to try and fix itself before I pull the plug on it. It happened at one of the "now normal" resets. Came to the green screen, waited about 2 minutes, rebooted, came back to the green screen for another 2 miinutes or so, rebooted, has now been on the green screen for about 2 hours. I think I'm going to bed once I watch my other unit reboot at 1:28am.


----------



## imaref

Time for the countdown to the next reboot...


----------



## Unga Bunga

moonchilddave said:


> I'm giving it the 3 hours it wants to try and fix itself before I pull the plug on it. It happened at one of the "now normal" resets. Came to the green screen, waited about 2 minutes, rebooted, came back to the green screen for another 2 miinutes or so, rebooted, has now been on the green screen for about 2 hours. I think I'm going to bed once I watch my other unit reboot at 1:28am.


Best of luck. When my unit green screened like that last time, the HDD was dead for good. It's what prompted me to upgrade to 1TB and a new power supply.


----------



## khooke

imaref said:


> Time for the countdown to the next reboot...


Booom! Ok, this is ridiculous. Turning tv off, time for bed.


----------



## FD1

Just like clockwork, rebooted at 9:28 p.m. and 10:28 p.m. PDT.


----------



## Unga Bunga

Bang! For grins, I put it on standby about 30 seconds beforehand. It rebooted anyway.


----------



## imaref

I wish I lived close to Las Vegas. I could get into betting on these reboots...


----------



## newswatcher

Unga Bunga said:


> Bang! For grins, I put it on standby about 30 seconds beforehand. It rebooted anyway.


I already said Standby will not work. Tried it, been there, done that...


----------



## Stillhawk

12:28 ct another reboot


----------



## Unga Bunga

I've seen enough for now. I'm disconnecting both satellite cables for the next day or so. I've got hundreds of hours of recorded programs to keep the family entertained in the mean time.


----------



## newswatcher

It's weird. I got home and watched Fox News all the way to the MNF game and no reboots. Then the 30-minute reboots started. Very strange indeed.


----------



## Cathy18

Got fed up with this evening's reboot extravaganza and turned off my tv. I plan to read . . . old media paper books . . . until you all let me know the problem's been fixed. It's really quite relaxing.


----------



## imaref

Oh that's different--reboot, then reboot again. Neat!


----------



## Unga Bunga

newswatcher said:


> I already said Standby will not work. Tried it, been there, done that...


Testing on a single unit (yours) proves zero. Hence I tried it for myself and relayed what happened for everyone's benefit. Capeesh?


----------



## JonKPest

Ground Hog Day is never good!


----------



## tobyjug

imaref said:


> Oh that's different--reboot, then reboot again. Neat!


Exactly the same thing happened to mine, reboot 12:28, reboot again at 12:33, thought it could not get any worse, should have known better!

Tobyjug


----------



## Continuity Nut

Another :28/:58 reboot here. Called tech support who claimed this is different than the 10 day old problem they are working on. She told me to unplug the Directivo and wait 30 seconds. Then went on about how I would have to get a new receiver if that didn't work.


----------



## imaref

Directv Customer Service Reps:


----------



## FD1

Continuity Nut said:


> Another :28/:58 reboot here. Called tech support who claimed this is different than the 10 day old problem they are working on. She told me to unplug the Directivo and wait 30 seconds. Then went on about how I would have to get a new receiver if that didn't work.


I know that others have posted this, but it bears repeating: one of the most infuriating aspects of this issue is the outrageously lame customer support offered by DirecTV's staff. The disinformation given to Continuity Nut is another example of the many reported in this thread.

DirecTV's customer service and tech support staff give the appearance of being poorly trained, or poorly informed, or deliberately deceptive. Take your pick -- any choice or combination of choices is bad news for us customers.

EDIT: And on that note, just got the 10:58 p.m. PDT reboot.


----------



## Continuity Nut

And again it reboots...


----------



## Stillhawk

Continuity Nut said:


> And again it reboots...


yep 12:58 Are we going to get a discount on our DIRECTV bill? How about a complaint with the FCC?


----------



## RobertGary1

Just got off the phone with DirecTV. They are well aware of the problem and say there are engineers working on it now. Sadly, the rep seemed to think the solution would require us to update our receiver software which requires access to a phone line (which many of us no longer have). Hopefully he's wrong. It makes sense that the issue is with the format of the guide data. Either they'll change the format being sent from the sat or will update the receivers to process the new format. Hopefully they'll do the first option.


----------



## FD1

The posts are starting to pile up on the DirecTV Facebook page reporting the same reboots.

Some quotes, just in case (as others reported in this thread they saw happening on the Facebook page) they get deleted:



> My TiVo is doing the same thing... resetting every half hour now.. and then sometimes it has to do it 2 or 3 times before it goes live again.





> all of mine are rebooting! DirecTV's response? An attempt to sell me more service and / or new equipment! After more than a decade of service, it is time to evaluate options





> I can't get through a half hour show without the dvr reseting. this is getting very close to time to find another provider.





> I've had 6 reboots trying to get through a 1 hr show ( that is in 2 pieces since it rebooted while recording ) I pay $80 a month for this? This is on top of losing my locals after the Viacom mess. Any conversation I've had has been DirecTV wanting me to pay more money!





> Well I missed parts of tonight's show because my receiver spontaneously restarted 3 times in a 90 minute period! Calls to tech support confirmed this is a known problem & they are working on it...really that's it? As a long-time customer I just want what I pay for to work.





> Same problem here! I missed much of the show (as well as other shows over the last few days) waiting for the reboots.





> Me, too!!! It's been happening for about three days. Very frustrating! But, I'm glad to find out I'm not the only one. I keep missing important parts of shows. I want a discount on this month's bill!





> My TiVo has been resetting 10-12 times a day for a week but starting today it resets every 30 minutes! Called for the 4th time in a week and they say to hang in there. Nothing they can do because it's a software problem and no new receivers are being sent out!! I'm seeing a new provider in my future very soon unless things change ASAP!!! So disappointed.





> No nightmare cable story, just a nightmare directv story......... they were not honest with me at the start and then i finally got the truth, they are having software issues with tivo....... and it reached a crescendo tonight with my two tivos losing their signal at least 6 times, i missed the endings of a number of programs including castle, bones, the mob doctor, and others. If I hadnt had hd recivers too i would have missed other programs....... between this and their directv phone system i felt like i really would have like to have been darth vader and used alittle bit of the force on their operations....... because it really really sucked....... comcast and uverse where are you? and i have been a loyal directv customer for over 10 or 15 years....


----------



## moonchilddave

Stillhawk said:


> yep 12:58 Are we going to get a discount on our DIRECTV bill? How about a complaint with the FCC?


I asked politely tonight (as much as possible) for a discount and was told that they would give me one - but they wanted to wait until the problem was resolved so they could offer a credit for the full amount of time this has been going on, and I'd have to call back in and they would issue the credit.


----------



## Continuity Nut

The tech rep told me that I should just read a book or stop watching tv until it is fixed--that's what she did the last time it happened and it took 28 days to fix.


----------



## notanonymus

Stillhawk said "yep 12:58 Are we going to get a discount on our DIRECTV bill? How about a complaint with the FCC?"

FCC has little to do with this anymore....Under the influence of one of our major political parties, the Government moved to reduce regulations and this has led to far less involvement in matters such as this. 

There is not even a Truth in Broadcasting law or the Fairness Doctrine anymore. 

Much of the airwave bandwidth was given over to private control, sold to the highest bidder, no longer under goverment control on behalf of the public interest. 

Some people woulld say this is a private matter between a supplier and a customer. ..or shall we say, LOTS OF CUSTOMERS...

Dead DirecTV again,...the reboot thing is so bad, so often, we going over the local tuner in our monitor and going to catch Mr Ed on local digital airwaves....


----------



## imaref

Well this was a bit different. After a reboot at 1:58AM, and after live TV was up and running for a few minutes, I saw the red recording light on the Tivo. I didn't have anything scheduled to record. It stayed on for almost 30 minutes, until the next magical reboot at 2:28AM.


----------



## Continuity Nut

It's slowing down. 11:31 this time.


----------



## moonchilddave

imaref said:


> Well this was a bit different. After a reboot at 1:58AM, and after live TV was up and running for a few minutes, I saw the red recording light on the Tivo. I didn't have anything scheduled to record. It stayed on for almost 30 minutes, until the next magical reboot at 2:28AM.


I've seen this happen in the past - I think it's downloading the (Star) stuff on the main menu... If you try to change the channel it gives a message about it downloading data and asks if you want to interrupt it. It seems to happen between 2-4am for me usually. I gave up and pulled both the sat inputs from my multiswitch. No reboots since!


----------



## imaref

2:48AM reboot. Uh oh. It's off the :28/:58 reboot schedule...


----------



## notanonymus

Mine is broken now.......Its not even running at all, it is stuck in a perpetual "Powering Up" window... I'm going to pull the AC power, disconnect the antenna, and try to re-boot the system off-line to see what happens..I'll report back soon...
Jen

Back again.....Pulled the AC cord to force a hard re-boot...removed the antenna while power was disconnected. then powered back up....the red TIVO window came up, then the 'Acquiring Sat with % and it stayed at 0%...I pressed the TIVO button to get into my stored recordings and they came right up and work as usual....As a test, I put a 1 hour program on to see if it will play without interuption. If it does, I'm going to keep the antenna pulled for a while so I can at least watch my recorded shows without the darn constant rebooting... I'll post again if this works or not..
Jen

Just watched a few hours, 3 different shows from my Now Playing list, of course with no antenna...I got no re-boots. This tells me that it is likely that the constant rebooting is from a signal being broadcast, not from the internal programming of the Linux OS that runs Tivo application.


----------



## imaref

2:58AM - right on schedule! Thank Directv for such wonderful service! You rock!


----------



## ADent

Last 8 resets have been withing 3 sec of exactly 30 min.


----------



## Windstar

mitchgobears said:


> 5 minutes to reboot. Everybody ready?


Thanks for that. I literally couldn't stop laughing for 10 minutes. Took my mind off the frustration for a while.


----------



## RickySharon

I put a quickconnect on the sat cable and unplug it on the 28 and 58 then plug back in after 1 min no restarts and i only loose 1 min its alot of work for tv


----------



## FD1

11:58 p.m. and 12:28 a.m. PDT reboots. Both receivers, as usual.


----------



## KCobraII

Well, I had something new tonight. While trying to play one of the partial recordings so I could at least see a little of the show, TiVo rebooted at the end of the partial. I figured it was just that time, and restarted the recording when it came back up, and it rebooted again at the exact same spot. So, either I managed to record whatever signal is causing the reboots, or that spot in the recording was corrupt and TiVo didn't know what to do with it.

Other than that, same as everyone else. 10+ days of restarts with increasing frequency each day. Today was by far the worst. I have a movie on there that is still recording with three 25 min partials.

I still can't believe this has been going on for nearly two weeks and we have well over 600 posts in this forum alone, and D* has the audacity to either blame our equipment, claim ignorance, or say it's a minor issue. Makes you wonder what they consider a major issue.

Although I remember a similar problem a couple of years ago that they wouldn't even admit was a problem on their end until people from this forum talked to some people who listened. *sigh*


----------



## buxtong

Had the 12:28am restart, then a 12:40am just after. No restart at the 12:58 mark! Maybe it is fixed!?


----------



## buxtong

Crapola! Nevermind, just restarting now....


----------



## buxtong

Hey, only 1 of the 2 R10's I have in the LR have restarted. Different patterns for them now?


----------



## dymandave

My R10 is rebooting about once every 10-15 min. now. I think it takes more time to boot up than it's on actually on for. The time between reboots seams to be shorter if I'm watching a recorded program than watching live tv.


----------



## Continuity Nut

1:23 reboot here.


----------



## ronsch

Yeah they have definitely become very consistent on the timing - as others have noted when a new guide data segment comes down. There is no software update on mine yet and I doubt it will stay up long enough now to download one.


----------



## tecnofile

Another victim here. Just found this post and now many others about rebooting. My hdvr2 is now rebooting at what seems to be ~30 minute intervals. I have been messing with this thing for days trying to figure this out, I even replaced the PS and for nothing!!! Thanks DTV :/


----------



## buxtong

Confirmed, my main viewing R10 changed it's restart to :10 and :40. The secondary still on :28 and :58 hopefully the 2am-ish data download has the fix we need


----------



## whatttup_G

+1 on the rebooting, I am also very glad i found this thread... in fact i have found several, the tivo forum is on fire with this, as is this thread

i am stopping all troubleshooting and experiments here, this is obviously a bad update on the software side... no way... no how... can all of us have concurrent hardware problems, the chances aren't astronomical, they are true zero

i am calling directv tomorrow and recommend everyone reading this thread, hop on the phone and push thru the standard jargon of 800 tier 1 support, and tell them you and a thousand other people are all way upset over boxes rebooting every half hour... and dont listen to anything else, no phone line questions, no questions at all... just answers... you want answers, not questions, so stay on point

FYI mine has been acting up for over a week, I thought it was time to buy a new box too... very glad i found this thread

TALK TO YOU TOMORROW DIRECTV


----------



## Gigabit

I came back to this forum after a looooonnng time away to brush up on how to replace HDDs in these old Tivos due to random rebooting, and find this thread....

Count me in as another victim. I think I have the original directivos, I'm not sure, they're over 12 years old.


----------



## whatttup_G

FYI mine is also an 'old' HDVR2 so I'm smelling conspiracy here... a 17th reboot behind the grassy knoll


----------



## ronsch

finally just unplugged mine until they think they have it resolved.


----------



## Gigabit

ronsch said:


> finally just unplugged mine until they think they have it resolved.


That's one way to stop it from rebooting!


----------



## satpro

Is anyone still alive at directv TOC? check for a pulse please, How could last night happen, management is like a bad dilbert cartoon. its time to clean house, run your experiments through the 110 satellite. If they are indeed reading this you owe everybody a giant apology.

I have also pulled satellite inputs and/or the power cord from half of my receivers now so I have something left to go back to once the dust settles.

copying info to this page.

http://twitter.com/DIRECTVService

Any one have a real listing for a mr Mike D White in El Segundo?

http://www.linkedin.com/pub/michael-white/10/291/244

email the local and national media about this thread

directv contact info from: http://www.lead411.com/Michael_White_1257079.html

John Norin - Vice President Technology and Communications Architectures Development, phone - 310-964-5000,

Jon Carmichael - Senior Manager IT Operations, phone - 310-964-5000

newswatcher,

his real email address might be [email protected]

from http://www.directvpresscenter.com/contact/

Darris Gringeri
Vice President, DIRECTV Public Relations
(212) 205-0882
[email protected]

Robert Mercer
Sr. Director, DIRECTV Public Relations
(310) 964-4683
[email protected]

Jade Ekstedt
Senior Manager, DIRECTV Public Relations
(310) 964-3429
[email protected]

Cara Brugnoli
Senior Manager, DIRECTV Public Relations
(212) 205-0887
[email protected]

Meghan McLarty
Associate, DIRECTV Public Relations
310-964-5528
[email protected]

also more people at

http://investor.directv.com/officers.cfm

corporate carpet these people by calling and leaving voicemail or emailing them.

Contact media outlets and tell these people you are contacting your bank or credit card company to protest the charges for this month unless they issue automatic refunds to all directv tivo users for their programming charges since November 7.

This has gone far beyond bad customer relations!


----------



## notanonymus

Just watched a few hours, 3 different shows from my Now Playing list, of course with no antenna...I got no re-boots. This tells me that it is likely that the constant rebooting is from a signal being broadcast, not from the internal programming of the Linux OS that runs Tivo application.


----------



## notanonymus

It seems now that DirecTV can no longer keep this quiet on their own forum.

http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaypost?postID=11148599

Posts are pouring in....

Jen


----------



## Recoush

gave up and pulled power cant be any good to be rebooting this often on our hard drives will plug in after 6PM on 11/20/12 wifes was determined to watch tv with frequent rebooting so her r10 is still oN


----------



## notanonymus

Recoush said:


> gave up and pulled power cant be any good to be rebooting this often on our hard drives will plug in after 6PM on 11/20/12 wifes was determined to watch tv with frequent rebooting so her r10 is still oN


Just pull the antenna....you can still watch all the shows in your Now Showing list..... It won't do the constant rebooting with the antenna pulled.

This sure is a heck of glitch for us loyal customers to pain our way through...
Jen


----------



## Iceblade

Ditto on the reboots. Two different units, on SD DirecTIVO and on HD DirecTIVO, both appear to be on 6.4a. The reboots are happening near back to back on both units. It's completely ridiculous. At first, I thought that it was just the SD units HDD going out, but when the HD unit started doing it as well, the engineer in me said, "No way in hell is this a coincidence". C'mon, Directv. Get your act together and get this fixed.

Regards,
Jeff


----------



## jgattian

I can not recieve the overnight service updates. My receiver's reboot before the update finishes. How will I ever get a fix if there is such a thing?


----------



## ayouch

We have had four simultaneous, back-to-back reboots this morning on all three receivers, most recently just now at 7:28 a.m. I've given up and am watching the news streaming on my laptop.


----------



## sbourgeo

Looks like many here had the same experience I had last night.  TV was unwatchable with reboots every 30 minutes on my DSR6000 and HDVR2. :down:


----------



## ayouch

I am now tweeting them @DIRECTVService every time I have a reboot with #DTVRollItBack.


----------



## gilliane

It's very frustrating because my only options are Directv and cable. I have an obstructed Dish view, and there's no FIOS available here. I've been very happy with Directv and have been resisting Cable's attempts to woo me (I have cable internet so they are relentless), but this has been going on so long and it's happening so often now that I am about ready to jump ship. 

I switched off the TV last night as it was happening every thirty minutes, and this morning it's still happening every thirty minutes. I'm trying to watch the news, so I can't even watch what I'm missing online later. It's very frustrating.


ETA: and there it goes again, right on time.


----------



## vigfoot

Watching Letterman last night and it rebooted for the umpteenth time, shut it off and went to bed. Woke up to Welcome! powering up....shut it off, turned it on 5 mins ago and bingo- the :58 reboot.


----------



## madddmaxxx

awoke to perpetual reboot mode. BBBbbboooooooo directv. Boo.

Please don't make me leave. I love your service till here recently. And I love my DVR-40.


----------



## ayouch

Yup. 7:58 a.m. EST, all 3 receivers. 5th straight reboot since 5:58 a.m. EST this morning. Whatever they are doing is obviously messing with whatever code has caused this problem, but they are headed in the wrong direction!


----------



## madddmaxxx

I would suggest hitting directv's Facebook page too. They know we're upset but maybe getting it out everywhere will sper them along some. Public image is everything.


----------



## vigfoot

i just emailed my local TV stations' "investigative teams".

hopefully one of them will look into it.


----------



## 69800

I recorded Weather Channel last nite for 8 hours.. Rebooted every half hour all nite long on both my r-10 and hr10-250


----------



## bstrohl

Right now I think it would be nice if my units were rebooting on a schedule. They aren't I don't know about the 5s or 8s.

This morning we seem to be at 3 reboots per hour.
Sometimes the units reboot in sync sometimes only one reboots. 
I have times like 8:13, 8:19, 8:35, 8:44, 9:42, 9:54, 9:56, 10:24, 10:27, 10:48, 11:41, 12:29, 12:56, 3:57, 7:12. 7:56, 8:26...
That's only a partial list but I don't see a time pattern even in the longer list.

It is better when only one unit reboots because then I can still watch the whole show, even if I am running stairs.


----------



## ronsch

Here's my uninformed take on it although it doesn't explain how I went through most of Sunday without a reboot. 

We know the change in guide data took place late on the 8th or early on the 9th. DTiVos keep about 10 days worth of guide data. Do the math and you'll see that Monday/Tuesday was when the last of the old data was gone.


----------



## 69800

21000 views on this thread. Lets get a poll on how many here have problems. We need to build our case with data to send to the CEO of Directv.


----------



## warnmar10

gibbsinc said:


> I had to record American Chopper 3 times tonight and still did not get enough to watch the whole show! Am going to sleep now, lol.........


Sort of a blessing in disguise for you then.


----------



## jmy1

Once abt 7:55, and again at 8:28 while I was on the phone with DTV. The rep said they were aware of the issue and were working on it. I asked how long it was going to take, since it had been going on for over a month. Didn't get a good answer for that. I have 3 dvrs all rebooting at same time. All 1st gens.


----------



## bstrohl

notanonymus said:


> It seems now that DirecTV can no longer keep this quiet on their own forum.
> 
> http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaypost?postID=11148599
> 
> Posts are pouring in....
> 
> Jen


Sorry,
I started that message thread on 11/13. It has nothing to do with official DirecTV. It's community like this one.


----------



## Mitch85

ronsch said:


> We know the change in guide data took place late on the 8th or early on the 9th. DTiVos keep about 10 days worth of guide data. Do the math and you'll see that Monday/Tuesday was when the last of the old data was gone.


This has been on my mind as well. Moreover, if the problem is in the data we already received, once they fix the problem we might need to wait another 10 days for the reboots to stop.

I'm not saying that's going to happen (I doubt the problem is in the stored guide data), but at this point I don't have much faith in Directv.


----------



## bstrohl

So we have a HDTiVo w/ antenna on our main TV recording network shows. I have also taken one of our laptops and connected it to watch streaming. There are still some things that we want to watch that we need to get from our DTV.

We're going away for the holiday so I am trying to juggle the schedule to record these things as often as possible on both units in hopes that we will have something watchable when we get back. This has also prompted a hard drive cleaning to make sure there is room.

This shouldn't be something I have to worry about while I'm busy with everything else.


PS- another reboot 8:56am EST, both units.


----------



## sarge83

I have two Hughes Tivo's and one Direct R15 type receiver and the Hughes are doing the same reboot as everyone else. Directv tech is here and first thing he wanted to do was replace them both immediately with the Directv POS DVR's and a two yr. contract, I told him absolutely not. Check the dish first and make sure all was well there then found this thread. He found some minor issues with the dish configuration but it's not going to make a difference with this issue from what I am seeing here and on Direct's forums.

Either they can roll back or correct this software screw up or DISH will take my money.


----------



## allan

It's getting worse! Several shows were chopped into 2 or 3 pieces yesterday. I missed the last 5 minutes of Revolution for the 9:55 reboot. And watching the news before work this morning, it booted at 5:55 & 6:25.


----------



## FlashDad

I have 2 R!0's. I thought the occasional reboot was because of Hard Disk problems. But when both reset at 7am CST today, it looks like a software problem.


----------



## wbgolfer

Note to all members - please look at Post # 592 RUSSG --
notice that 2 week ago these were in fact very random reboots.
I can personnaly attest to that as I posted my issue at that time.
I added in my post that reboot were once or twice a day.
NEXT - look at #592 ---- starting yesterday the reboots began to occur at :28 and :58 !!! In other words exactly 30 minutes apart.
Question - how did this issue that was first reported a few weeks ago as 1 or 2 per day. Go to every 1/2 hour?
ANSWER - Directv must be making changes. How else could the service degrade from what we experienced in the beginng to what we have as of 11/20/2012.
PERHAPS they are attempting to drive the series 2 folks over the brink! JUST SAYING


----------



## wbgolfer

Here is a helpful tip ?????
I just completed testing this on my 2 series 2 DVR's.
I put one DVR in STANDBY and the other was tuned to FOX CH 360.
The one tuned into live TV rebooted at :28 then :58 then :28 etc etc.
The one in STANDBY - never rebooted - I checked this as the other one was in reboot.
So if you are at all concerned about any possible effect on your DVR caused by these reboots - you can unplug or simply put the DVR in STADBY.

Note as I'm writing this 9:28 AM EST reboot started !!


----------



## bstrohl

9:29am EST- DSR6000 reset, T60 did not.


----------



## boring617

bgreen5 said:


> I do too.
> 
> (2 of my 3 DTiVo units have working original drives. I upgraded the 3rd unit to a larger capacity years ago.)
> 
> At any rate, it seems you're implying that all these Series 2 DirecTiVo units are all on life support or something, held together with bailing wire and duct tape.
> 
> Not the case for me anyway. Maybe I'm lucky, but my TiVo hardware have behaved more like the major home appliances of yesteryear (remember when refrigerators would last 30+ years?) than the cheap disposable consumer electronics gear of today that everybody expects to reach obsolescence before the battery needs to be recharged.
> 
> YMMV.


Me too. We're probably on our 9th, 10th, & 11th tivos by now, but we don't mess with them--we buy them reconditioned from that site that sells them. And there was nothing wrong with them 3 weeks ago--what's the odds they'd start having nervous breakdowns simultaneously?


----------



## gdeakin

R10 has hit a new low for me--4:55, 5:25, 5:55, 6:25, 6:55, 7:25, all MST, all trying to watch a local channel with nothing recording and both tuns on the same channel. Have taken to tweeting @DIRECTVservice each time with hashtag #DTVbrokemyTIVO just to make the point to them that I'm PISSED OFF that their CSR's response was to offer to sell me an equipment upgrade.


----------



## DougF

I finally gave up and unplugged all of our DVRs last night. Dish install isn't until Saturday. In the meantime, I've disconnected the sat. and ant. cables and turned plugged one back in so my son can watch a couple of pre-recorded programs this morning. Hasn't rebooted since.


----------



## boring617

newswatcher said:


> I agree, the more that complain or threaten to cancel might result in faster action. I firmly believe that this is a purposed failure to get TiVo lovers off those older units so they have to upgrade and sell newer units and make more money by these forced upgrades. Also, I believe they have purposely done this during the holiday season to create more urgency to upgrade and make that money... IMHO


Yeah, that's worrying me too. We're really, really loyal to our old style tivos & dread the day we can't use them. And offers of new ones, as I'm hearing about them, aren't really enticing. (They soujnd great in many ways, but not for us.) But on the other hand, wouldn't they clue in the service people? Sending techs out with no info must cost them something.


----------



## Smee

Something interesting that I thought I should post. I have 5 DirecTiVos. Four out of the 5 are continually rebooting. I just noticed today. The 5th is in the kids playroom and is hardly used. I just assumed all of them were rebooting since the other four were. As a matter of fact it seems to have gotten worse. They just rebooted again at 8:58 & 9:28.

So I was thinking what the heck makes the 5th unit special considering it is the same as my other 4 and it occurred to me that that unit is on its own dish (Other end of the house and I didn't want to put in a long run of cable) configured as a single LNB. So I set up the bedroom TiVo the same way and see what happens. It still rebooted. Damn. One interesting observation in doing so is that it actually was able to complete the acquiring satellite info which it hasn't been able to since the rebooting started. The one in the play room has been up 7 hours without a reboot. This is so frustrating. The units are rebooting now at almost 30 minute intervals.

Smee


----------



## bstrohl

I have a shelved unit (from when Mom lived with us). Can I simply move the card from my DSR6000 to it?

I thought that if I did that we could use the old unit to try to record new stuff while being able to watch recorded stuff, uninterrupted, on the DSR6000.


----------



## rebooting

Rebooted 4 times already this morning (every 1/2 hour since 0730).. I'm in Florida and sent message suggesting local news station check it out.


----------



## ayouch

9:58 am (EST) reboot, as expected. I received the standard replies from DTV Customer service on both Facebook and Twitter this morning. Looks like Thanksgiving football watching is going to be painful. May have to break out board games for my guests on Thursday!


----------



## Booman70

yeah the one in my family room is resetting about every half hour


----------



## Iceblade

Posted about it with links here and to the Directv support forum on the Directv Facebook page. Of course, it was removed within an hour of posting... which ironically, is longer than I can go without reboots. 

Regards,
Jeff


----------



## bstrohl

May be falling in line...

T60 reset 9:55am EST
DSR6000 reset 9:58am EST


----------



## boring617

Polcamilla said:


> So...we've been considering upgrading to the HD DirecTiVo for the past couple months. Am I correct that the new units are NOT having this problem?


I was told this week by a tech that the new tivo's Now Playing list cannot be watched unless the satellite is on & connected. We save programs a lot: not being able to watch them would be a huge downside for us. But meanwhile, we now can't watch them when the whole system is resetting every 20 minutes. Q: we're pathetically non-tech people. Can anyone tell us what happens if we remove the phone connection? Will we be able to at least watch our saved shows?


----------



## lmv

Well I unplugged last night at 9:45p (yesterday 7 resets)
Plugged in TODAY at 5:15A Tues 11/20
Time now is 9:15a

 *NO RESET *_yet_

This of course is not a complaint... _just wondering _

Location Colorado
Directv Tivo R10
Series2
R52180
SW VERSION 6.4a01-2-521
Haven't been hooked up to phone line for 900+ days


----------



## DougF

And I'm out. After 13 years and 10 months, I'm no longer a DirecTV subscriber. 

During my cancellation call, they offered me $400 off but I didn't take it. They still wanted close to $200 for the upgrade plus a higher monthly bill. Dish set me up for free plus a lower bill.


----------



## mitchgobears

I posted on their Facebook page this morning and my post was up long enough to get a reply from someone having the same problem. Before I could respond with a link to this forum the post was taken down. I also received the courtesy we're sorry and trying to fix it by directv. Maybe if we continually post with links to this forum, we can get some attention. When I called yesterday I was on hold and transferred enough that it almost rebooted during my call.


----------



## khooke

Just turned on to see if the issue was resolved last night. 7:26am = reboot.

Oh well.


----------



## Erin123

Doug.....where you able to get a dual tuner dvr with dish....so you can record 2 stations at once. Thanks.


----------



## DougF

I got the Dish/Hopper system. Dual tuner plus Prime Time Anytime. If you don't use Prime Time Anytime, then I believe it's three-tuner.


----------



## Continuity Nut

Called Retention regarding this issue. They credited me one month service and since I am a long term customer they also gave me an $18 credit a month for a year. No one should have to pay for unreliable service. In the meantime I can stream the programs I would have recorded. So yes, it's not as convenient, but it is an option.


----------



## tobyjug

Continuity Nut said:


> Called Retention regarding this issue. They credited me one month service and since I am a long term customer they also gave me an $18 credit a month for a year. No one should have to pay for unreliable service. In the meantime I can stream the programs I would have recorded. So yes, it's not as convenient, but it is an option.


Is there a special number for retention?


----------



## ronsch

Mitch85 said:


> This has been on my mind as well. Moreover, if the problem is in the data we already received, once they fix the problem we might need to wait another 10 days for the reboots to stop.
> 
> I'm not saying that's going to happen (I doubt the problem is in the stored guide data), but at this point I don't have much faith in Directv.


Yeah - My idea about the guide data, if correct, kind of implies the drawn out recovery unless they actually release a 6.4b and 3.5e to make the software compatible with the data. Then on the Series 1 side you have a lot of people like me running large drives with Todd Miller's kernel that may or may not need tweaking for a 3.5e.



wbgolfer said:


> Note to all members - please look at Post # 592 RUSSG --
> notice that 2 week ago these were in fact very random reboots.
> I can personnaly attest to that as I posted my issue at that time.
> I added in my post that reboot were once or twice a day.
> NEXT - look at #592 ---- starting yesterday the reboots began to occur at :28 and :58 !!! In other words exactly 30 minutes apart.
> Question - how did this issue that was first reported a few weeks ago as 1 or 2 per day. Go to every 1/2 hour?
> ANSWER - Directv must be making changes. How else could the service degrade from what we experienced in the beginng to what we have as of 11/20/2012.
> PERHAPS they are attempting to drive the series 2 folks over the brink! JUST SAYING


See post #669


----------



## Erin123

Thanks Doug


----------



## satpro

This will redefine the word " train wreck ,"

DIRECTV has let this go on for so long and it has now melted down completely on them,

Words can no longer describe this situation. 

:down: :down: :down: :down: :down: :down: :down:

copying info to this page.

http://twitter.com/DIRECTVService

Any one have a real listing for a mr Mike D White in El Segundo?

http://www.linkedin.com/pub/michael-white/10/291/244

email the local and national media about this thread

directv contact info from: http://www.lead411.com/Michael_White_1257079.html

John Norin - Vice President Technology and Communications Architectures Development, phone - 310-964-5000,

Jon Carmichael - Senior Manager IT Operations, phone - 310-964-5000

newswatcher,

his real email address might be [email protected]

from http://www.directvpresscenter.com/contact/

Darris Gringeri
Vice President, DIRECTV Public Relations
(212) 205-0882
[email protected]

Robert Mercer
Sr. Director, DIRECTV Public Relations
(310) 964-4683
[email protected]

Jade Ekstedt
Senior Manager, DIRECTV Public Relations
(310) 964-3429
[email protected]

Cara Brugnoli
Senior Manager, DIRECTV Public Relations
(212) 205-0887
[email protected]

Meghan McLarty
Associate, DIRECTV Public Relations
310-964-5528
[email protected]

also more people at

http://investor.directv.com/officers.cfm

corporate carpet these people by calling and leaving voicemail or emailing them.

Contact media outlets and tell these people you are contacting your bank or credit card company to protest the charges for this month unless they issue automatic refunds to all directv tivo users for their programming charges since November 7.

This has gone far beyond bad customer relations!


----------



## jgattian

Continuity Nut said:


> Called Retention regarding this issue.


Is there a separate number for Customer Retention or did you ask to be transferred while calling Customer No Service?


----------



## deek_man

A reboot every 30minutes all morning. I'm beginning to wonder if this will ever be fixed.


----------



## sumannchoo

Another reset. DTV tech support, because I wasn't feeling bad enough...known issue, no time frame, blah blah blah. Last night I attempted a corporate email blast, but no matter how I tried to figure out the corporate email configuration, most of the emails came back undeliverable. Here's a list of the emails that worked, they are a combination of elected officers and board members. I did get an email to CEO Michael White to go through.

Michael White
mdwhite at directv.com

John Murphy
jfmurphy at directv.com

Larry Hunter
ldhunter at directv.com

Heywot Bitew
hzbitew at directv.com

Patrick Doyle
patrick.doyle at directv.com

Romula Pontual
romula.pontual at directv.com

Ralph Boyd
ralph.boy at directv.com

Ellen Filipiak (Customer Advocate)
eafilipiak at directv.com

sorry for the "at", I'm new here and I couldn't post email addresses. I hope this helps everyone. I'm so frustrated I'm getting ready to use my non-dvr receiver that I keep in the bedroom just so I can watch TV.

And....the Tivo has reset AGAIN!


----------



## CentPacRR

I have two DirecTV TiVo DVRs .. an HDVR2 which I have had for about eight years and a rebuilt HR10-250 which I have had for about 14 months -- and both started the spontaneous rebooting issue on November 7. At first the reboots came at about twelve hour intervals but are now rebooting every ten minutes or so. I have called DirecTV twice in the last week telling them that the issue appeared in both machines at the same time and therefore I believed it was not a problem with the machines. I also advised DirecTV that a similar rebooting issue seemed to have occurred with Series 2 machines in October-November, 2010 based on several older forums I found in here. 

On both calls the agent told me that DirecTV was not aware of any current issue (the most recent call was yesterday) and they insisted that the problem must be a failing HDD. After trying all other potential fixes I ordered a new HDD yesterday from Weaknees even though I thought this was still not the real cause. 

This morning I found a page on Weaknees dater November 15 stating that this is a nationwide issue with Series 2 machines and that it started about November 7. When I found that page (which links to this forum) I called DirecTV back and when pressed the agent admitted to me that this was a known issue which their "engineers are working on" and would be fixed "as soon as possible". I expressed my unhappiness that I had not been told this the first two times I called (I asked specifically if there was such a know issue in both earlier calls) and that I hoped that solving this was a matter of top priority for DirecTV. 

I also advised the agent that I expected that I be given credit for all fees for service (which are over $100/mo) from November 7 until the issue is resolved. I was told that this would be done but that I should "call back" when it was fixed to "formally request" the credit as it would not be done automatically. For that reason I would suggest that every subscriber call DirecTV (1-800-531-5000) today to put on record when you first noticed the issue and demand that you be credited for every day it persists until fixed. I plan to call back every day now until fixed for an update on the issue and to remind them that I expect to be compensated for the loss of service for which I have already paid. (I have been a customer of DirecTV since 1998.) As with some others the agent also tried to sell me on an "upgrade" to a DirecTV machine for which I would then have to pay a higher fee and be roped into a contract. (It has always been my policy to purchase own every piece of equipment outright such as satellite receivers, satellite DVRs, internet modems, etc. and stay away from leases and having to ever return equipment.)

UPDATE: I called "customer retention" after writing the above and asked what they would do to keep me as a customer because of this issue. After long discussion they agreed to waive the TiVo fee for six months, give me STARZ for free for six months, and reduce my monthly bill by $10 for a year. Presumably this will be in addition being given credit for the period of time that the service has been essentially unusable which began on November 7. 

I was also told that this was an issue caused by TiVo (as opposed to DirecTV) and that it might require a software upgrade (I currently have 6.4a which is the current version) to resolve it. To get that (if that is what it takes) requires the unit to be connected to a phone line and makes daily calls as this is how it would be delivered. The time frame I was given for the fix was "within a week". I still plan to call daily for an "update" of the fix.


----------



## khooke

I had a post on the top of DirecTVs FB page and it was deleted within about 20 minutes. Nice to see they have someone working hard to maintain their FB page. Seen all the responses in the comments about their shows though, people mentioning the rebooting... i guess its kinda funny.


----------



## tiger5

Will a tivo unit work with dish network.
If so, which one would be the best that's not HD.
Thanks,
tiger5


----------



## pat4jay

Continuity Nut said:


> The tech rep told me that I should just read a book or stop watching tv until it is fixed--that's what she did the last time it happened and it took 28 days to fix.


I have had my TIVO since 97 and this has NEVER happened before.


----------



## kinmd

IF I were Dish Network, I'd pounce on this situation. Maybe offer deals to all who switch from Direct Tv


----------



## khooke

pat4jay said:


> I have had my TIVO since 97 and this has NEVER happened before.


There's a comment in this thread somewhere about an issue I think they said in 2010 with a link to a similar thread discussing the issue. I don't think that last time it impacted all DirecTivo models though, certainly didn't affect us last time.


----------



## Lucymort

They are getting absolutely slammed over on the Directv service twitter feed today, and people are irate. The heat is finally being turned up on them. They claim they are now making their engineers available to Tivo. Does this mean they were not doing that before? Good grief.


----------



## Continuity Nut

tobyjug said:


> Is there a special number for retention?


I just called the Customer Service number and when prompted I said, "Retention."


----------



## Polcamilla

ronsch said:


> finally just unplugged mine until they think they have it resolved.


Me too.


----------



## jgattian

Continuity Nut said:


> I just called the Customer Service number and when prompted I said, "Retention."


Thanks


----------



## T-Halen

Even though I've gone on record with DirecTV via E-Mail about the problem, I decided I better call as well. The person that took the call hadn't heard of the problem before now and offered to swap out the unit. I just made sure my account was noted about being affected and hung up.

After the last reboot (a few mins ago) I disconnected the antenna cables to prevent further reboots. I don't have anything scheduled to record until Wed evening, and can easily pick up that content via the Internet if necessary.


----------



## bstrohl

Last night and even this morning I was having frequent random resets. Now we seem to be in the 1/2hr pattern.

T60= 9:55, 10:25, 10:55, 11:25
DSR6000= 9:59, 10:29, 10:59, 11:29


----------



## pat4jay

lmv said:


> Well I unplugged last night at 9:45p (yesterday 7 resets)
> Plugged in TODAY at 5:15A Tues 11/20
> Time now is 9:15a
> 
> *NO RESET *_yet_
> 
> This of course is not a complaint... _just wondering _
> 
> Location Colorado
> Directv Tivo R10
> Series2
> R52180
> SW VERSION 6.4a01-2-521
> Haven't been hooked up to phone line for 900+ days


Just what did you unplug last night???


----------



## Fonxprt

From: Bryan 
Sent: Tuesday, November 20, 2012 7:27 AM
To: '[email protected]'; '[email protected]'; '[email protected]'; '[email protected]'; '[email protected]'
Subject: After 13 years I am cancelling my DTV service

Mr. Gringeri, 

I have been DTV customer for over 13 years. I am cancelling my service because of two reasons I wanted you to know about.

1. I am one of your thousands of customers that is experiencing there older series 1 & 2 Tivos rebooting every 30 minutes. This problem has been going on for over a week and the response from DTV that we are aware of the problem and working on it is no longer acceptable to me. 

Just a little PR advice.

	Keep us more informed about your efforts and update it once a day. 
	Let us know that you are working on this problem 24 hours a day. 
	Let us know what the problem really is and I might be more understanding. I feel like I am in the dark and there is a possibility that you might not ever resolve the problem, and if that is the case you should let us know immediately so we can decide to upgrade to new DVRs or change providers.
	Send us a message on our Tivos, you must be able to send a message to all Tivo legacy users at the same time telling us what is going on.


2. I lost my local channels on my 4 Tivo units 2 - 3 months ago like many other DTV customer, despite having my units connected to a phone line my Tivos did not update to software version 6.4 required to get local channels. When I called into DTV customer service they told me that they are aware that the TiVos with 6.2 software or not updating to 6.4 software and you are working on it. I had to purchase new hard drives from another company with Tivo 6-4 software installed to get them working again. This is unacceptable and I find it difficult to believe that you could not solve this problem with software updating in 3 months. The other day I finally got a DTV representative to admit they are not working on getting the older units to update to 6.4

Based on these two issues, from my prospective it appears to me that DTV has decided they no longer want to support the older legacy Tivo units. If that is the case, DTV should have sent us a mailing that says after this date we are no longer going to support legacy Tivos and here are your options. 

Summary

This is a PR nightmare for your company and due to a lack of information from DTV to me as your customer, I have decided to switch providers after 13 years. DTV has done nothing to make me feel like a valued customer and you are trying to resolve my problems. Every company has failures and I can live with that, I cant live with the feelings youre you not really trying to resolve my problems. It is because of that feeling that I no longer want to DTV customer.

Bryan


----------



## lmv

pat4jay said:


> Just what did you unplug last night???


I unplugged the plug in my R10 DTV TIVO unit so there was no electricity to it.
As stated in my original post I have NO IDEA how this has stopped the problem or why.
I don't know if it is regional (Colorado) or what.
I was just posting that this is my situation, and having the machine unplugged for 7 1/2 hours seems to have done something. I have not disconnected the sat cables.

Wish I could tell you why it is not resetting but I can't I have NO IDEA.

Guess when I uplugged from the matrix when I reconnected maybe it was a different spot ?


----------



## newswatcher

lmv said:


> I unplugged the plug in my R10 DTV TIVO unit so there was no electricity to it.


So how did this stop your resets for the time period you show?


----------



## FD1

satpro said:


> This will redefine the word " train wreck ,"
> 
> DIRECTV has let this go on for so long and it has now melted down completely on them,
> 
> Words can no longer describe this situation.
> 
> :down: :down: :down: :down: :down: :down: :down:


It'll be a major train wreck if DIRECTV lets this continue through the Thanksgiving holiday. It's been a tradition for our kids to watch the Thanksgiving Day parades, culminating in seeing Santa at the end of the Macy's Parade, as a kickoff to the holiday season -- we're starting to prep them for the twice-hourly powerups. And we're already giving our Thanksgiving guests a heads up what to expect during the bowl games.

Speaking of turkeys, the reboots continue like clockwork at :28 and :58 past the hour.


----------



## newswatcher

You all might find this interesting:

http://www.customerservicescoreboard.com/DIRECTV


----------



## Unga Bunga

No resets all night with satellite cables unplugged. Tested it again just now with one cable on Sat 1. As reported earlier, reset happened three minutes later than previously, at 12:01pm EST.


----------



## pat4jay

Pulled the plug on my TIVO just prior to 1/2 hourly reboot. Waited few mins and plugged back in. Will see if it makes a difference. Not holding my breath.


----------



## boring617

I'm one of many, just to add another: we have 3 old-style tivos and 3 tvs; they began resetting, like everyone else's, early in November; and as of 6:00 a.m. today they've been running abt 20 min on and about 9 or 10 minutes off. This means the tv starts at 1 to 5 min after the hour and goes off at 20-something after; on again at x:30-something, off again at x:50-something. I.e., you miss the beginning of everything & the end of everything. 

Unlike many of the other stories above, our reboots didn't have any special regularity til today--even last Sunday they were only crashing about 12 times a day, but not at any particular time or interval--sometimes there were almost 2 hrs without interruption. Also, the 3 have usually but not always gone off simultaneously; today 2 of the 3 have been loosely synchronized (1-3 minutes off), while the 3rd has been failing less often. 

As of this morning, the tech support people at DTV have finally been informed of the problem--the one I called volunteered that they don't tell tech support til a certain # of complaints come in. (Love to know how many is enough, wouldn't you?) Felt kind of sorry for them, & sorrier for the poor technician who came Sunday & spent half the day trying to get things working. He was going to come back today to try again til I called him with the info I found here, & had been calling everyone he knew to see if he could find someone else with this problem. Like me, he's just glad it isn't his fault. 

I'm really grateful to this forum. It may not solve the problem, but it helps stop the panicky what-do-I-do-now feeling. .


----------



## vigfoot

Just off phone w/ retention. 

When I explained the resetting issue, she looked it up and said- "It's only supposed to affect the new DVRs." 

I told her it's rebooting mine, my sister's, and countless others on internet forums.


Bottom line, the only restitution I was offered was $8/month off for 6 months.

Lame, but of course I accepted.

As soon as the next Cablevision offer of phone/tv/internet for $79/month for a year comes in the mail, I'm gone.

Damn, I hate saying it. Oh well. I'll get a Tivo Premiere and a cablecard. The cable DVR sucks. And, the internet speed will be better than my ATT DSL. So, all-in-all, time for a change.


----------



## boring617

Unga Bunga said:


> Nah. The last 30 minutes of spiral is a very slow burn. We reach its event horizon at 12:28am on Dec 21st.


My thanks to people who can do math--I was actually trying to work this one out for myself & failing. It's somehow satisfying to know the exact moment the universe will end.


----------



## tobyjug

Continuity Nut said:


> I just called the Customer Service number and when prompted I said, "Retention."


Thanks, I just got hold of them.


----------



## csadoian

At this point I have disconnected my Tivos from the satellite feeds, but not the phone line. I have quite a few shows stored up on both Tivos that I can watch, and with the feeds disconnected I can watch them without being interrupted with a reboot. When I see (through this forum) that DirecTV has issued a fix I will plug the satellite feeds back in.

After that I will call Customer Support and negotiate my "compensation" for enduring this fiasco.


----------



## Unga Bunga

csadoian said:


> After that I will call Customer Support and negotiate my "compensation" for enduring this fiasco.


Same here. I'm using this an inspiration to drop broadcast television entirely in favor of an online on-demand service, presumably subscription-based. Can anybody here recommend such a service? As long as I can stream or download SD versions of weekly shows to a computer that I connect to my TV, I'll be happy.


----------



## mrfixit454

jgattian said:


> Is there a separate number for Customer Retention or did you ask to be transferred while calling Customer No Service?


You call in to the regular DTV number, when the automated systems asks you what you want to do you say one word.. "retention" and it puts you right through.


----------



## Vodo

Retention essentially blamed me for having old equipment. I requested a month of free service and she offered a $30 credit on my account. I told her I would accept the credit, but I would be hanging up just as unhappy as I was when I called and still just as likely to change to FIOS. She finally gave me a month's credit.


----------



## jgattian

This is what I was offered from Customer Retention.

1. New DTV DVR units to replace my TiVo units. Declined

2. 1 Free new DTV TiVo unit ($200 savings) but with a 2 year agreement. Declined

3. 2 weeks credit on bill. Accepted.

The women I spoke with kept asking why I didn't want new equipment that did not have the reboot problem.


----------



## jgattian

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/directv-ceo-michael-white-was-169221


----------



## Unga Bunga

jgattian said:


> The women I spoke with kept asking why I didn't want new equipment that did not have the reboot problem.


Analogy: Why wouldn't you want a new Toyota Corolla to replace your Lexus ES350 with a software glitch that makes the headlights keep turning off.


----------



## imaref

The consumerist website picked up our story. Here's the link.


----------



## newswatcher

Unga Bunga said:


> Analogy: Why wouldn't you want a new Toyota Corolla to replace your Lexus ES350 with a software glitch that makes the headlights keep turning off.


Good analogy...


----------



## jgattian

FD1 said:


> Speaking of turkeys, the reboots continue like clockwork at :28 and :58 past the hour.


:25 and :55 past the hour here on the left coast


----------



## newswatcher

imaref said:


> The consumerist website picked up our story. Here's the link.


Thanks for this...


----------



## Stillhawk

Vodo said:


> Retention essentially blamed me for having old equipment. I requested a month of free service and she offered a $30 credit on my account. I told her I would accept the credit, but I would be hanging up just as unhappy as I was when I called and still just as likely to change to FIOS. She finally gave me a month's credit.


I called Retention and the lady didn't know anything about the problem but was very nice. First she offered to replace my SD Tivo Receiver with a SD DVR. I politely declined, explaining that I love my Tivo. She then offered me $8 per month off for the next year. I told her I knew of others who were getting $18 per month for next year. She agreed to that. I then asked her about a deal on the Directv HD Tivo receiver which I wanted to buy when this problem was resolved and I also bought an HD TV. She guaranteed me $100 off the receiver price, reducing the cost to $99. I think I could probably get that discount even if there was no problem with service since I have been with Directv since forever.

I did unplug my antennas so that I could just watch recorded shows and not put the system through the reboot process.

Thanks to others for sharing great info.


----------



## Wil

Reported already, just confirming.

I use my HR10-250s mostly for OTA and as media extenders so I'm in reasonable shape. Playback of old shows works fine, movieloader functional, and new shows are recording. Problem is that the guide data for the OTA channels comes in from the sat and so will eventually run out. Solution could be to plug in sat every couple of weeks (maybe rig a switch) and hope to get enough up time to refresh the guide data.

Also there's occasionally a screen nag, searching for sat signal on the OTA channels, but I think there's a tivoapp patch to suppress that around somewhere?


----------



## mitchgobears

Stillhawk said:


> I called Retention and the lady didn't know anything about the problem but was very nice. First she offered to replace my SD Tivo Receiver with a SD DVR. I politely declined, explaining that I love my Tivo. She then offered me $8 per month off for the next year. I told her I knew of others who were getting $18 per month for next year. She agreed to that. I then asked her about a deal on the Directv HD Tivo receiver which I wanted to buy when this problem was resolved and I also bought an HD TV. She guaranteed me $100 off the receiver price, reducing the cost to $99. I think I could probably get that discount even if there was no problem with service since I have been with Directv since forever.
> 
> I did unplug my antennas so that I could just watch recorded shows and not put the system through the reboot process.
> 
> Thanks to others for sharing great info.


Unfortunately, that probably also came with a two year commitment to directv. Hopefully, you wanted that as well. With the rebooting problem and lack of PAC 12 channels, I may be taking my business elsewhere.


----------



## FastMHz

I finally gave in and am leaving my sat cable unplugged to prevent potential damage to the system until DTV issues a fix. I'll use NetFlix, Hulu or even UseNet to get my shows until then. Sadly, my parents don't have this option because there is no broadband Internet available at their location :-(

Other than a fix for my S1 SAT-T60, the only other resolution I'll accept is a new genuine TIVO receiver, no contract, no rental.

I do believe a 100% credit should be issued to every one of us for the entire month since it's now unwatchable and we've paid for service we aren't getting.


----------



## warnmar10

I've clung to my DTV/TiVo for years because I was unwilling to give up my Dual tuner TiVo.

I have Fios Internet at home, Fios pesters me all the time to sign up for TV service and I always decline... over the TiVo.

I realized this morning I can buy a new TiVo device and use Fios Cable Card in the TiVo. 

The trade off, I lose my lifetime TiVo directories and I'll lose my East/West network stations. But, even if with paying monthly TiVo I'll have essentially the same package for ~$40 less per month and weather outages are a thing of the past.

This episode turns out to be a blessing for me plus I discovered this cool TiVo community.


----------



## dees_1

Another user with a factory original R10. 30 minute reboots like everyone else. Disconnected sat cables because I'm tired of it. This may be the last straw for us and we may drop the service. I may call them but I'm not certain I can be nice right now.

I have posted on DirecTVs Facebook page. Default settings for the page are to show highlights, which are just posts by DirecTV. There is a button under the banner page that says "Highlights". Select that and change to posts by others to allow you to see all complaints. Nifty trick there.....


----------



## Vodo

Retention essentially blamed me for having old equipment. I requested a month of free service and she offered a $30 credit on my account. I told her I would accept the credit, but I would be hanging up just as unhappy as I was when I called and still just as likely to change to FIOS. She finally gave me a month's credit.


----------



## Capt. Frank

For two weeks now my Directv HR10-250 has been resetting/rebooting. I called DTV and was told that this can be caused by power interruptions by one of your CSRs. Since I live in an area affected by Hurricane Sandy I thought that power interruption seemed like a reasonable explanation and purchased a battery backup power supply for the Hr10-250. 

The resetting continued and became so frequent that I was loosing programming for up to twenty minutes every hour. I did some research on the internet and found the following thread (url for this thread) The cause of this problem is without question software changes in the data stream made by Directv. I called customer service again and after initially denying the problem, the CSR admitted that it existed and that the DTV technical team "was working diligently to correct it." When I asked if I would be credited for the lost service, I was told that "I am not authorized to offer that." When asked when DTV expected the problem to be corrected no time could be given and I was asked to be patient while they worked on solving the problem. 

That was last week. Now after two weeks the problem still exists and in fact is getting worse with each passing day. I have wasted money on a battery backup power supply because initially your CSR did not relate that the problem was caused by your software changes. I do not understand why you cannot revert back to the software you were running before the problem and why no credit is being offered for the loss of service.

My patience has ended. I called the credit card company and disputed my last payment. I have several calls in to investigative news departments of the local media outlets. I think that this will make an interesting story for their audience. I will also pursue this matter with the local and state consumer protection agencies and possibly file a claim in small claims court. 

I have had Directv service in various locations since 1996 and regret it has come to this. I do not think that asking for the problem to be corrected and a credit for lost service is unreasonable. Do you?

Capt. Frank J. Ayd III


----------



## jgattian




----------



## Idearat

The no brainer deal / compensation offer would seem to be whatever they offer new customers. If getting a new box means a new 2 year commitment, then the discounts on boxes (or free) , reduced monthly fees for a limited time would suit me. Just give me what all the ads say. Heck, I might even be tempted to pay for the Genie, but instead I see the page with all the specs and a note saying I'm not worthy since I'm already with them.

If they hadn't taken my locals away, then to be subjected to these reboots I'd have sad around fat dumb and happy with my DirecTiVo and paid them every month. If my last _purchased_ DirecTiVo died and couldn't be revived I'd have expected to have to make a new deal, that's what happens when you purchase rather than lease. But this is on their end, no repairs possible that I can do. I'm glad I didn't replace the hard drive right away which was my first thought when the reboots started.

It adds insult to injury when you call them about a problem they created and their solution is to pay for a new box, pay a higher monthly fee and agree to a new 2-year commitment.


----------



## russg

Today's log:
Nov 20 06:28:04 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
Nov 20 06:58:00 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
Nov 20 07:28:01 (none) Thread ApgReader[223]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
Nov 20 07:57:55 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
Nov 20 08:28:01 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
Nov 20 08:57:52 (none) Thread ApgReader[227]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
Nov 20 10:01:48 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
Nov 20 10:25:58 (none) Thread ApgReader[226]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
Nov 20 10:55:55 (none) Thread ApgReader[227]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
Nov 20 11:25:57 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
Nov 20 11:56:02 (none) Thread ApgReader[228]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
Nov 20 12:26:06 (none) Thread ApgReader[226]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
Nov 20 12:56:03 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
Nov 20 13:26:07 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
Nov 20 13:32:06 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
Nov 20 13:56:07 (none) Thread ApgReader[226]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
Nov 20 14:12:20 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
Nov 20 14:26:06 (none) Thread ApgReader[226]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
Nov 20 14:56:04 (none) Thread ApgReader[226]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
Nov 20 15:26:14 (none) Thread ApgReader[224]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
Nov 20 15:56:11 (none) Thread ApgReader[224]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
Nov 20 16:26:12 (none) Thread ApgReader[226]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
Nov 20 16:56:17 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
Nov 20 17:26:23 (none) Thread ApgReader[226]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
Nov 20 17:56:15 (none) Thread ApgReader[224]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
Nov 20 18:09:06 (none) Thread ApgReader[224]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
Nov 20 18:26:18 (none) Thread ApgReader[228]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system


----------



## newswatcher

I just submitted this to [email protected]. Hopefully they'll catch up on it. I've also unplugged my TiVo since I can't stand the reboots anymore..

"Hello,

This is a breaking story, I would suggest you pursue it. I can't even watch FN now due to this problem. TiVo DVR users are disconnecting, cancelling, asking for help. Can FN catchup on this story?:

http://consumerist.com/2012/11/20/m...setting-for-12-days-and-no-one-seems-to-care/

DTV is alienating thousands of customers.

https://twitter.com/DIRECTVService

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9388052&posted=1#post9388052

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=210256&page=3

Thanks,"


----------



## morwen

I just found this! I'd been wondering wtf was going on. My husband was just convinced my old Phillips (not sure what model, can't get to the back it easily) TiVo was dying. Read thru this and unplugged the satellite so I could watch my recoded shows. Thanks for the tip. Hopefully they'll fix this soon. I really use my TiVo up in my bedroom, dont require HD, and strictly for Suggestions. If another service had that, I'd probably just jump ship to them at this point. I get "weather cutout" these days on our living room dtv dvr even on perfectly clear days. I have Road Runner cable for Internet. But I hate their dvr even more than dtvs, and it costs too much to get all the channels I want....anyone know if there's a TiVo (hd) that works with Time Warner cable?

** Posted on their Facebook page asking them to please fix the rebooting issue:
DirecTV commented on their Wall post.
DirecTV wrote: "Lori, we are working to fix the issue. Thanks for your patience! ~ Sasha"


----------



## newswatcher

dees_1 said:


> Another user with a factory original R10. 30 minute reboots like everyone else. Disconnected sat cables because I'm tired of it. This may be the last straw for us and we may drop the service. I may call them but I'm not certain I can be nice right now.
> 
> I have posted on DirecTVs Facebook page. Default settings for the page are to show highlights, which are just posts by DirecTV. There is a button under the banner page that says "Highlights". Select that and change to posts by others to allow you to see all complaints. Nifty trick there.....


Don't see the "Highlights" button. I've posted a "Welcome..Powering" photo on their FB page and people are "Liking" it but I can't see it...

Edit: Found it. Highlights > Posts by Others. Thanks. Now I see all the complaints and my photo...

https://www.facebook.com/directv?filter=2


----------



## gordon1fan

I have a DIRECTV TiVo R-10. I called DIRECT TV last night. Tech told me that they were aware of the problem, and will send a software update to fix the issue. She did not offer me a credit, replacement or anything. I really beginning to wonder if DIRECTV cares for it's customers.


----------



## khooke

newswatcher said:


> Edit: Found it. Highlights > Posts by Others. Thanks. Now I see all the complaints and my photo...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/directv?filter=2


Got it - my post earlier today is still there too... at least they're commenting on the posts and acknowledging the issue.


----------



## JackS

newswatcher said:


> Please don't upgrade, this is what they want, get your bucks for a problem that is theirs and theirs along.
> 
> Again, DTV Customer Advocate Team:
> 
> *1-866-785-5536*
> 
> or email them at:
> [email protected]
> 
> Call 'em...they are on Mountain Time so it is now 5:02pm there now, 4:02pm PST, and so on...


Monday Night Football was minced into 5 partial recordings. Some of them
were 24 minutes long. I can deduce that my HDVR2 reset/rebooted every
half-hour last night. Unacceptable.

I called the DTV Customer Advocate Team this morning. I was told that the
engineering team is working on a solution and it should be resolved in 3 days.
DTV offered to credit my account for the full amount of the bill they just sent.

The woman who answered was not offshore, didn't hang up on me, didn't 
speak over me, demonstrated a reasonable level of knowledge about the
product/service, identified herself and took care of business promptly.
Shocking! This has never ever happened to me when I call DTV cust service.


----------



## c141heaven

My R10 (DirecTV Tivo) is rebooting after about 30 minutes of watching. Goes through the whole 'just a few more minutes' BS...then tells me the sat did not find all the signals....go through that ... get about 15 minutes of viewing...then another cycle of the same reboot..wait.... over and over again.


----------



## ayouch

I just got the mother of all compensation deals while speaking with Rick in Retention. They have given me - free - three HD receivers including one that is Whole Home DVR, the new slimline dish, the Cinema Connection kit (required equipment for On-Demand movies), Free Starz for 6 months, $5.00 off my HBO for the next 6 months, and waived the charges for HD DVR and Whole Home DVR for the next 12 months. The equipment is being shipped today and installation is set for Saturday morning. I am out $19.99+ tax for the shipping cost for all of the equipment, which they have billed to my DTV account.

This did include a 2-year commitment. (Which is fine with me. We've been with them for 14 years now because we WANT DirecTV.)

Four more days to suffer these reboots!


----------



## bstrohl

Right before all this started there was news that DTV missed their Q3 projections. There was also talk about haw they need to find ways to attract more customers than they loose since there are so many options for media/entertainment now. With that in mind, shouldn't they be handling this better. We might not be the largest part of their customer base but if we leave and make enough noise so that others question signing up, they could be looking a more bad quarters.


----------



## newswatcher

ayouch said:


> I just got the mother of all compensation deals while speaking with Rick in Retention. They have given me - free - three HD receivers including one that is Whole Home DVR, the new slimline dish, the Cinema Connection kit (required equipment for On-Demand movies), Free Starz for 6 months, $5.00 off my HBO for the next 6 months, and waived the charges for HD DVR and Whole Home DVR for the next 12 months. The equipment is being shipped today and installation is set for Saturday morning. I am out $19.99+ tax for the shipping cost for all of the equipment, which they have billed to my DTV account.
> 
> This did include a 2-year commitment. (Which is fine with me. We've been with them for 14 years now because we WANT DirecTV.)
> 
> Four more days to suffer these reboots!


Wow. Good deal. However, since I don't have HD and probably never will (SD is fine for me) the $10 fee per month for HD, $120/year on top of my monthly bill would bankrupt me.

I might try this but they won't talk to me anymore since I filed a BBB and FCC complaint on the rebooting. Voices are cold now, used to be warm a few weeks ago. I think CSRs are reconsidering their job enjoyment factor.

I've got yet another "escalated" complaint in via email. We'll see...


----------



## lmv

Update:I went 7 hours without resets after having power off for 7 hours over night. Is it a coincidence? I have NO IDEA ... 
Reset 12:28p
Reset 1p (thought I had missed the 12:58 reset but guess not!)
Pulling the plug again for a few hours



lmv said:


> I unplugged the plug in my R10 DTV TIVO unit so there was no electricity to it.
> As stated in my original post I have NO IDEA how this has stopped the problem or why.
> I don't know if it is regional (Colorado) or what.
> I was just posting that this is my situation, and having the machine unplugged for 7 1/2 hours seems to have done something. I have not disconnected the sat cables.
> 
> Wish I could tell you why it is not resetting but I can't I have NO IDEA.
> 
> Guess when I uplugged from the matrix when I reconnected maybe it was a different spot ?


----------



## ayouch

I had to unplug from the wall due to the 1:28 reboot getting stuck. I was not up and running until about 2:15. Somehow, I managed to avoid the 2:28 reboot. Not sure if it's associated with the fact that I had completely powered down . . .


----------



## derelict

ayouch said:


> I just got the mother of all compensation deals while speaking with Rick in Retention. They have given me - free - three HD receivers including one that is Whole Home DVR, the new slimline dish, the Cinema Connection kit (required equipment for On-Demand movies), Free Starz for 6 months, $5.00 off my HBO for the next 6 months, and waived the charges for HD DVR and Whole Home DVR for the next 12 months. The equipment is being shipped today and installation is set for Saturday morning. I am out $19.99+ tax for the shipping cost for all of the equipment, which they have billed to my DTV account.
> 
> This did include a 2-year commitment. (Which is fine with me. We've been with them for 14 years now because we WANT DirecTV.)
> 
> Four more days to suffer these reboots!


That's a pretty nice deal. My problem is that we originally chose D* back in 2004 because my Series 2 units could be hacked. We use the ability to extract and archive pretty regularly. If it were not for that requirement (which I do not know of any modern day DVRs support) then I would jump ship...


----------



## ayouch

We have been considering upgrading our entire system for the past year, but we decided to wait until we moved next year (military) so we could be sure we'd be able to have DirecTV at our next duty station. We have orders now and know we are good to go with DTV, so this offer was both timely and appreciated.

(I am still going to be PO'd if football-watching on Thanksgiving is ruined by this mess!)


----------



## ayouch

Hey! No 2:58 p.m. reset, either! Maybe? Just maybe?!?


----------



## mrfixit454

jgattian said:


> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/directv-ceo-michael-white-was-169221


I think it is time he goes back on "Undercover Boss" Not sure if you have all seen this show but Co. CEOs go undercover to find the problems with their companies and fix them. Guess he did not learn from the first time.


----------



## Scooter2

After calling DirectTV where they immediately tried to sell me something I smelled something fishy going on and googled directv-sabotaging-tivo and read interesting contract issues between Tivo and DirectTV. Could there be a link to this wide spread problem? It seems too calculated and controlled to be a random quirk in the system especially considering it only effects older Tivo units. I am not a lawyer but I see a class action suit if they are indeed using this to sell products instead of resolving the technical issue, if there even is one.


----------



## newswatcher

Scooter2 said:


> After calling DirectTV where they immediately tried to sell me something I smelled something fishy going on and googled directv-sabotaging-tivo and read interesting contract issues between Tivo and DirectTV. Could there be a link to this wide spread problem? It seems too calculated and controlled to be a random quirk in the system especially considering it only effects older Tivo units. I am not a lawyer but I see a class action suit if they are indeed using this to sell products instead of resolving the technical issue, if there even is one.


http://investorvillage.com/mbthread...mValue=115769&dValue=1&tid=12142101&showall=1


----------



## Wil

Scooter2 said:


> I smelled something fishy


Nobody TOLD the techs to break it. Wink, nod, talk priorities, decision-making, allocating of resources. Arrange for a situation to occur that just happens to be what you want. You don't need plausible deniability because there's nothing to deny. No paper trail, no direct order to screw the customers.

It just happened to turn out that way.


----------



## newswatcher

Wil said:


> Nobody TOLD the techs to break it. Wink, nod, talk priorities, decision-making, allocating of resources. Arrange for a situation to occur that just happens to be what you want. You don't need plausible deniability because there's nothing to deny. No paper trail, no direct order to screw the customers.
> 
> It just happened to turn out that way.


The term "best practices" is used in organizational settings to refer to any activity, process, method, or behavior that is judged to be the most effective. Best practices are those methods that are most efficient, effective, and result in fewer complications and failures. Best practices are not "good ideas" or suggestions. They are proven strategies for anyone who wants the best possible outcome in a given endeavor.

DTV could be using "best practices" to their advantage or to the advantage of the customer. Not sure on which one is their end game. I don't like to indulge in "conspiracy theories" but the foot print here is manifesting, in fact, as a possibility of that being their game change endeavor at this point.


----------



## gary_puppet

how come there is nothing on Tivo's website saying there is a software problem and they are working on a fix?

Directv is throwing the blame all on tivo.
How do we do the problem isnt on directv's side of things?


----------



## newswatcher

ayouch said:


> Hey! No 2:58 p.m. reset, either! Maybe? Just maybe?!?


No 12:28pm PST reboot...oops went to second tuner, rebooted!! 12:29pm. Maybe if you don't change tuners after a successful non-reboot it won't reboot. I don't know, my head is hurting...


----------



## newswatcher

gary_puppet said:


> how come there is nothing on Tivo's website saying there is a software problem and they are working on a fix?
> 
> Directv is throwing the blame all on tivo.
> How do we do the problem isnt on directv's side of things?


I've asked them that repeatedly. They maintain there is a notice but couldn't tell me where. Maybe *the notice* rebooted itself...


----------



## satpro

Tivo works fine when kept unconnected to satellite cable problem at directv.


----------



## WallyLA

Greetings from Los Angeles....Ah, just enjoying my :28 reset...Missed a great Godzilla movie last night with multiple resets. Thanks to newswatcher for all the tips. Got a few instant credits today with DTV retention dept and and dvr fee credit for year. I was able to hook up a non-tivo hughes box to front input 2 of old TV so at least I can watch a complete tv show, for addt'l $6 per month. DTV rep said new memo states "problem solved, should be fixed by this evening" my laughter drowned out the rest of the statement. Good luck to all.


----------



## imaref

Directv responded to the consumerist.com article posted today:

A rep for DirecTV tells Consumerist:

A small number of customers who have our older TIVO Standard Definition boxes are indeed experiencing issues with frequent rebooting which involves the software, not the box itself. We are working diligently with TiVo and *expect the issue to be resolved today.* We know this has been inconvenient and very frustrating and will credit affected customers as soon as possible.


----------



## deek_man

After reboots every half hour for at least 24 hours (like clockwork), there was no reboot at 3:28 EST. Do I see the slightest hint of an improvement?


UPDATE: No reboot at 3:5X pm EST. First time in 24 hours with a whole hour without reboots. Did they find a fix???


----------



## gary_puppet

My tv has been on for 4 1/2 hours today and my receiver has already rebooted itself 10 times!!!

Anyway Directv is coming friday morning to give Hi Def with 4 tuners for the new Tivo im getting. But instead of paying $199, theyre giving it to me for $99 instead. My current receiver is 9 yrs old and only holds 40 hours of programming. It was time for a updated unit anyway.


Anyone know if theres a way to transfer all recorded material from my old unit to my new unit? Or is that impossible and i am going to have to stay up night and day watching everything before the technician comes out friday morning?


----------



## mizuhri

deek_man said:


> After reboots every half hour for at least 24 hours (like clockwork), there was no reboot at 3:28 EST. Do I see the slightest hint of an improvement?


Mine had the 3:28 reboot. I recorded an hour show last night and check it today. The 1 hour show is in 3 parts.. It wouldn't be that big of a deal if it didn't like 15 hours for the box to come back up on reboot.


----------



## T-Halen

Could the title of this thread be updated to reflect that this isn't "series 2" specific, and correct the spelling of "DirecTV" or "DirecTiVo"?

Also, has anyone compiled a list of all the models that are affected?


----------



## Polcamilla

Ours are staying unplugged until we have a high certainty that the issue is fixed. That'd be....what....24 hrs. with no reboots?


----------



## khooke

Does anyone know for sure if the latest DirecTV HD Tivo box is not impacted by this issue? (the THR22 I think).

It looks like it's impacting all DirecTivos but the new box. Is this correct? i wouldn't mind going to the new box if that's the path out of this issue, but I don't want to pay for the solution when I didn't cause the issue. If they want to give me a new box then I'm ok with that option.


----------



## CentPacRR

I just found the following message posted at 2:59 PM EST today (Nov. 20) on a DBSTalk forum on this issue:

"I was just on the phone with a very nice, and competent/articulate, Retention Dept. rep discussing this issue, and several others. When I first asked for the status of the "SD DTiVo Rebooting" fiasco, she could only say that "Engineering is aware [blah blah blah]" (she knew it was BS too [unofficially]).

"Our conversation took a different turn, and a half-hour later, she interrupted me, saying:

"'Excuse me, I've just received an Alert that addresses the rebooting problem: `Engineering has identified the problem, and it should be fixed by the end of the day.'"

That Alert was timestamped 1:34pm CT (today).

"Of course, I'll believe it when I (don't) see it. But it is the first encouraging note I've heard about.

"Let the speculation begin ...

"What does "fixed by the end of the day" really mean?

"Is it:

"1) We've called our contacts in TiVo's software division, and they are starting work on a 6.4b software update this afternoon.

"2) We've identified the dumbass way that we "improved" the APG datastream, and (finally) figured out how to: (a)put it back the way it originally was; or (b)achieve the same improvement without wreaking havoc on our 'valued customers'.

"3) ..."

So perhaps an end is in sight!


----------



## deek_man

I've been an hour without a reboot...see my post above.


----------



## gordon1fan

khooke said:


> Does anyone know for sure if the latest DirecTV HD Tivo box is not impacted by this issue? (the THR22 I think).
> 
> It looks like it's impacting all DirecTivos but the new box. Is this correct? i wouldn't mind going to the new box if that's the path out of this issue, but I don't want to pay for the solution when I didn't cause the issue. If they want to give me a new box then I'm ok with that option.


I have DIRECTV TiVo HD (THR22) in the living room. No issues with that box. Only having problems with the R-10 in the bedroom, which my wife watches at night when she return from work. Wife has NOT been happy! Wife not happy, I'm not happy!


----------



## ronsch

gary_puppet said:


> My tv has been on for 4 1/2 hours today and my receiver has already rebooted itself 10 times!!!
> 
> Anyway Directv is coming friday morning to give Hi Def with 4 tuners for the new Tivo im getting. But instead of paying $199, theyre giving it to me for $99 instead. My current receiver is 9 yrs old and only holds 40 hours of programming. It was time for a updated unit anyway.
> 
> Anyone know if theres a way to transfer all recorded material from my old unit to my new unit? Or is that impossible and i am going to have to stay up night and day watching everything before the technician comes out friday morning?


Not unless your old one is hacked and since you still have the original 40GB drive I would guess it's not. 



CentPacRR said:


> I just found the following message posted on a DBSTalk forum on this issue at 2:59 PM EST today (Nov. 20):
> 
> I was just on the phone with a very nice, and competent/articulate, Retention Dept. rep discussing this issue, and several others. When I first asked for the status of the "SD DTiVo Rebooting" fiasco, she could only say that "Engineering is aware [blah blah blah]" (she knew it was BS too [unofficially]).
> 
> Our conversation took a different turn, and a half-hour later, she interrupted me, saying, "Excuse me, I've just received an Alert that addresses the rebooting problem: `Engineering has identified the problem, and it should be fixed by the end of the day.'" That Alert was timestamped 1:34pm CT (today).
> 
> Of course, I'll believe it when I (don't) see it. But it is the first encouraging note I've heard about.
> 
> Let the speculation begin ...
> 
> What does "fixed by the end of the day" really mean?
> 
> Is it:
> 
> 1) We've called our contacts in TiVo's software division, and they are starting work on a 6.4b software update this afternoon.
> 
> 2) We've identified the dumbass way that we "improved" the APG datastream, and (finally) figured out how to: (a)put it back the way it originally was; or (b)achieve the same improvement without wreaking havoc on our [sarcasm]valued customers[/sarcasm].
> 
> 3) ...
> 
> So perhaps an end is in sight!


I pick #2, and the end of the day could mean midnight Pacific time to them.

A software update would also require a new release of 3.5 to fix the Series 1 units.


----------



## litzdog911

Just heard from my DirecTV contacts and the problem has hopefully been fixed. Tivo engineers made some tweaks to the Advance Program Guide (APG) stream, so no software update is required. Note that you may experience one more reset until the new APG data fully downloads to your Tivo. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## litzdog911

khooke said:


> Does anyone know for sure if the latest DirecTV HD Tivo box is not impacted by this issue? (the THR22 I think).
> 
> It looks like it's impacting all DirecTivos but the new box. Is this correct? i wouldn't mind going to the new box if that's the path out of this issue, but I don't want to pay for the solution when I didn't cause the issue. If they want to give me a new box then I'm ok with that option.


Correct. The new THR22 HD Tivo was not affected by this.


----------



## flagmaster1

So far, from what I can tell the THR22 (new HD-Directivo) is not affected by the reboot issue. There where a few odd things going on with the power LED of the THR 22 when this problem started on the old tivos. Normally when this unit is "off" there are not any LEDS at all. About Nov 8th, I noticed different patterns in the round circle of blue led's while off. Every other led was lit. Then they where all lit, and now they are back off as they should be. Not sure why or what that was about. My 480i led also came on for a while. Odd and I really never watching anything in HD on that.

The THR 22 seems to be doing fine. For me tho, the THR22 has a much lower HD picture quality then the HR10-250 because H264 is not as high quality as the old MPG2.

I DESPISE watching local HD channels on this thing, they look much softer, and the frame rate (smoothness of the picture) is MUCH worse then OTA HDTV. I only use my THR22 for SAT stuff, doing all locals on the HR10. 



Again, those with a HR-10-250 who use mostly the OTA antenna recording, you can successfully allow your unit to download the guide data and let it index for a while, then when you feel you got it, unplug both SAT lines, and your unit will be just fine for viewing the now playing list, and even will continue to record your OTA shows without reboots. You can even watch live TV from the antenna without reboots. This may only last a few days till you have to connect the dish lines back up to fill the guide data again. Mine says its good till Nov 30th.


I have a theory on what might be wrong. Think this may be an "low on ram" computer memory issue. I think the new guide data has changed in such a way that more of it is flowing down the pipe. Since the older Tivo's dont have as much system ram, they run low on it, esp if your working the unit hard---like during primetime getting 2 MPG2 HDTV shows at once, while watching a 3rd one. This tasks your old machine hard, and you toss piggy bloated guide data onto the pile, and your asking for trouble. 

The Sat cable thing is a work around without loosing TOO much function for now, but the real fix will be DTV changing the stream back to what was working, or sending out some kind update OS to our tivos to handle the new stream. Lets hope for the first one, because its not gonna be easy to upload an new OS to old units that reboot every 30 mins...phone line or not.

Also, many of us have 'hacked' old tivos that allow for no phone line at all. A standard practice in this is to prevent updates which would otherwise wipe out this hack. The great tivo hackers of the past probably have mostly moved on or lost interest in this project, and it will be challenge at the least to "allow for software update" and then "re patch our hacks" and finally end with "don't allow for software updates". I know I would be hard pressed if I had to do all that by hand again after all these years.

Would it be worth it to keep the HR 10-250? Well, for me it would, but I just a really big fan of MPEG2 HDTV and TIVO, and as far as I know, the HR10-250 is the only device that can do both.


----------



## jgattian

1 hour 10 minutes now without a reboot.

Probably too late to call into customer retention now and get me some of those FREE HD TiVo units.


----------



## gilliane

FWIW, after rebooting every thirty minutes since yesterday evening, I haven't had a reboot in well over an hour.


----------



## csadoian

CentPacRR said:


> "Our conversation took a different turn, and a half-hour later, she interrupted me, saying:
> 
> "'Excuse me, I've just received an Alert that addresses the rebooting problem: `Engineering has identified the problem, and it should be fixed by the end of the day.'"
> 
> That Alert was timestamped 1:34pm CT (today).
> 
> "Of course, I'll believe it when I (don't) see it. But it is the first encouraging note I've heard about.
> 
> "Let the speculation begin ...
> 
> "What does "fixed by the end of the day" really mean?
> 
> "Is it:
> 
> "1) We've called our contacts in TiVo's software division, and they are starting work on a 6.4b software update this afternoon.
> 
> "2) We've identified the dumbass way that we "improved" the APG datastream, and (finally) figured out how to: (a)put it back the way it originally was; or (b)achieve the same improvement without wreaking havoc on our 'valued customers'.
> 
> "3) ..."
> 
> So perhaps an end is in sight!


I don't think they are going to fix it with a software patch to the Tivo. I think it's going to be the datastream that is altered (corrected?) to fix the problem. In fact, I turned my Tivos back on at 12:45pm PST and it is now 1:35pm PST and they have not rebooted. Just an hour prior to this time we were still experiencing the :58 and :28 reboot cycles. According to the Tivo's system info screen, the software is still at 6.4a.

There is another possibility - DTV may have rolled back the datastream to the format used prior to 11/8 PENDING a software update.

It will be interesting to see how this plays out. At least it looks like we finally got their attention.


----------



## vigfoot

An hour+ no reboot.

Could it be??!!


----------



## gary_puppet

jgattian said:


> 1 hour 10 minutes now without a reboot.
> 
> Probably too late to call into customer retention now and get me some of those FREE HD TiVo units.


Actually i called 2 hours ago...

theyre coming out friday to switch out my dish for one that will give me HD and theyre giving a HD tivo box for $99 instead of $199


----------



## litzdog911

Just heard from my DirecTV contacts and the problem has hopefully been fixed. Tivo engineers made some tweaks to the Advance Program Guide (APG) stream, so no software update is required. Note that you may experience one more reset until the new APG data fully downloads to your Tivo. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## satpro

litzdog911 said:


> Just heard from my DirecTV contacts and the problem has hopefully been fixed. Tivo engineers made some tweaks to the Advance Program Guide (APG) stream, so no software update is required. Note that you may experience one more reset until the new APG data fully downloads to your Tivo. Keeping my fingers crossed!


If so was it last nights mega meltdown on the 28s and 58s, then today's barrage of complaints, bad publicity and embarrassment that finally forced their hand into a rollback of the APG changes they made 2 weeks ago.

We will never know!

I am staying off the grid a little while longer to be safe.


----------



## sbourgeo

litzdog911 said:


> Just heard from my DirecTV contacts and the problem has hopefully been fixed. Tivo engineers made some tweaks to the Advance Program Guide (APG) stream, so no software update is required. Note that you may experience one more reset until the new APG data fully downloads to your Tivo. Keeping my fingers crossed!


Thanks litzdog911! :up: Hopefully we will actually be able to watch TV tonight!


----------



## lmv

Another work around ... just in case. Instead of having to unplug cables I pulled my card which is easier access than cables and I did not get a reset at :28 and was able to keep watching my "now playing" list of recorded programs. The please insert your card goes a way after a few minutes. When I plugged the card back in presto live TV.

Thanks for all the maybe it's fixed info.


----------



## litzdog911

satpro said:


> If so was it last nights mega meltdown on the 28s and 58s, then today's barrage of complaints, bad publicity and embarrassment that finally forced their hand into a rollback of the APG changes they made 2 weeks ago.
> 
> We will never know!
> 
> I am staying off the grid a little while longer to be safe.


I don't think anything was "rolled back". I think DirecTV and Tivo engineers worked together to fix it. It's unfortunate they didn't catch this sooner during QA, and that it took so long to fix it.


----------



## jgattian

gary_puppet said:


> Actually i called 2 hours ago...
> 
> theyre coming out friday to switch out my dish for one that will give me HD and theyre giving a HD tivo box for $99 instead of $199


They offered 1 free HD TiVo box and dish to me earlier today. Another poster reported getting 3 free HD TiVo units.


----------



## deek_man

lmv said:


> Another work around ... just in case. Instead of having to unplug cables I pulled my card which is easier access than cables and I did not get a reset at :28 and was able to keep watching my "now playing" list of recorded programs. The please insert your card goes a way after a few minutes. When I plugged the card back in presto live TV.
> 
> Thanks for all the maybe it's fixed info.


Thanks...for me that is a much easier approach. Great idea!


----------



## tomc585

Mine started doing this only for about a week and then just got worse (every 1/2 hour. Unplugged it. Thought it was the HDD and started researching to clone it before it crashed completely. I'll wait a day or so before I try it again.
What made me notice was that I kept losing my 30sec skip.

Stock 6.4a Hughes SD-DVR80


----------



## litzdog911

Some of you may have missed my previous post ....

_Just heard from my DirecTV contacts and the problem has hopefully been fixed. Tivo engineers made some tweaks to the Advance Program Guide (APG) stream, so no software update is required. Note that you may experience one more reset until the new APG data fully downloads to your Tivo. Keeping my fingers crossed!_


----------



## N-HARDY

Praise the Lord. It have not rebooted since 2:28pm central time.


----------



## deek_man

Same experience as nhardy but in Eastern time zone. Looks promising...


----------



## buxtong

No restarts here, been a couple of hours, it's about time!


----------



## dees_1

*crossing fingers*

Re-connected sat cables. Will see if more reboots happen.


----------



## Lucymort

Too bad we all had to practically immolate ourselves in the town square to get Directv's attention.


----------



## satpro

litzdog911 said:


> I don't think anything was "rolled back". I think DirecTV and Tivo engineers worked together to* fix it*. It's unfortunate they didn't catch this sooner during QA, and that it took so long to fix it.


Thanks for some good news,

Let us hope this is it, I still have to wonder, in order to fix something it must have been broken by someone and that someone must have broken it around November 7th when DIRECTV decided to rollout some new way of sending the APG.

The main problem here is that it took to long to acknowledge and get a handle on, a whole week of convincing by several parties before the problem was even widely known and then we had the very strange continuous progression of the problem to the final crescendo in the last 24 hours.

Now everybody will be reminded how much they are grateful for their Tivos.

Too bad it seems DIRECTV is not so grateful for their customers.


----------



## notanonymus

I'm going to plug in my antenna now......hopefully I'll get the fault free results that some of you are now reporting...

I'll check back in later with what happens...
Jen

OK, hooked up and receiving at 2:43 PM Pacific USA time....


----------



## Lucymort

Satpro, with all the reboots yesterday and today, I was even grateful for the early days of only one reboot. Seriously, it's great that they got it fixed, but they sure broke faith with their customers, sadly.


----------



## newswatcher

gary_puppet said:


> My tv has been on for 4 1/2 hours today and my receiver has already rebooted itself 10 times!!!
> 
> Anyway Directv is coming friday morning to give Hi Def with 4 tuners for the new Tivo im getting. But instead of paying $199, theyre giving it to me for $99 instead. My current receiver is 9 yrs old and only holds 40 hours of programming. It was time for a updated unit anyway.
> 
> Anyone know if theres a way to transfer all recorded material from my old unit to my new unit? Or is that impossible and i am going to have to stay up night and day watching everything before the technician comes out friday morning?


There isn't...


----------



## litzdog911

satpro said:


> .....
> 
> Too bad it seems DIRECTV is not so grateful for their customers.


I don't think gratitude has much to do with it. I think the simple fact is that Tivo owners are an ever dwindling percentage of DirecTV's overall subscriber base. Frankly, I was pleasantly surprised to see this many folks chime in on this thread. I thought there were very few of us left. But even with the relatively large number of posts here, Tivo's are an ever smaller percentage of DirecTV's equipment base. So as things like the Advance Program Guide data are enhanced to support new features on the newer DirecTV boxes, it's likely we may see problems like this again in the future. Hopefully DirecTV will at least do a better QA job to avoid this in the future. Or simply decide it's time to upgrade all of the older Tivos to newer HD Tivos for a really sweet deal. We'll see.


----------



## Pounder

I spoke with the Customer Advocate Team several times over the past few days - kept everything civil and recognized "their" issues,- (honey vs vingar) - and was confirmed at my 4:30 call today (NY) that all is now well.
"My" last reboot on my HDRV2 was around 3pm - no issues since--now 5:48pm.
Here's hopin


----------



## Wil

DirecTV likely solved nothing. The problem was analyzed in a user group forum and the code addressing error specifically identified last night. DirecTV read the user analysis of the error and is hopefully finally getting around to eliminating it.


----------



## Celusil

I was getting reboots, a couple of times a week, then I couple of times a day. Last night every 20 minutes or so (30?) My wife was not happy when she couldn't watch the voice all the way through. The only bright side is that it made watching the Bears game less painful. 

I thought I was getting a surge from my new furnace but my furnace guy says it pulls less amps or wattage than my old furnace. so that wasn't it. 

I guess I am a little relieved to see this thread. I knew it wasn't my tivos going bad because they would both reboot at almost the same second. 

I will be pleased if I go home to see that this has been resolved today. Last nights experience wasn't any fun. 

I have 2 Sony t-60s

Thanks to the tivo community here for lighting a fire under someone's ass to get it fixed (if in fact it is fixed) 

I tried 3 different UPS thinking it was a power issue. really annoying - Wish I would have checked the forum sooner

C


----------



## newswatcher

Well, 2:58-59 coming up PST...we'll see...OK,,,OK,,,OK,,,the Guide Data flipped at exactly 3:00pm. Seems OK for now...wonder what took so long for these j*erks to fix this...now to get my credit.


----------



## newswatcher

From consumerist.com:

"DirecTV Says It Will Credit Accounts Of Customers With Rebooting Tivos
November 20, 2012 By Chris Morran

Earlier today, we told you about the angry DirecTV customers with Tivo DVRs that are rebooting on a regular basis. The satellite service has since responded to our request for a comment regarding timeline and compensation for affected users.

A rep for DirecTV tells Consumerist:

A *small number* of customers who have our older TIVO Standard Definition boxes are indeed experiencing issues with frequent rebooting which involves the software, not the box itself. We are working diligently with TiVo and expect the issue to be resolved today. We know this has been inconvenient and very frustrating and will credit affected customers as soon as possible.

*UPDATE*: The rep has clarified that the credits will be proactively applied to affected customers accounts."

http://consumerist.com/2012/11/20/directv-says-it-will-credit-accounts-of-customers-with-rebooting-tivos/


----------



## mrfixit454

DougF said:


> I got the Dish/Hopper system. Dual tuner plus Prime Time Anytime. If you don't use Prime Time Anytime, then I believe it's three-tuner.


Let us know how you like it, and how the equipment all hooks up.


----------



## satpro

litzdog911 said:


> So as things like the Advance Program Guide data are enhanced to support new features on the newer DirecTV boxes, it's likely we may see problems like this again in the future.


They should move any of these enhanced streams to the KA satellites.


----------



## satpro

newswatcher said:


> From consumerist.com:
> 
> *UPDATE*: The rep has clarified that the credits will be proactively applied to affected customers' accounts."
> 
> http://consumerist.com/2012/11/20/directv-says-it-will-credit-accounts-of-customers-with-rebooting-tivos/


Let me guess, "affected consumers," those that noticed and called in and complained they will issue a free dvr service credit, whoopie doesn't make up for 2 weeks of ruined recordings and live core package programming costs.


----------



## rsuchowi

After 32 reboots on 11/20 from 00:00 hours to 11/20 15:26 hours, we have been stable. is's now 18:30.

Hopefully this is fixed now..


----------



## notanonymus

litzdog911 said:


> .......Or simply decide it's time to upgrade all of the older Tivos to newer HD Tivos for a really sweet deal. We'll see.


Some of us actually own our Tivo boxes, and have pre-paid lifetime Tivo subscriptions....I can 't see any kind of deal from DirecTV that would be good enough to move up unless I really wanted HD, which I do not. There would be the cost of buying the new box with enhanced storage capacity, $400 bucks from WeakKnees, the monthy HD fee $20, the monthly DVR fee $10, and the monthly Tivo data fee $7...and even though I would have actually paid to own the new box, DirecTV considers all equipment receiving its signals after 2006 to be leased equipment, even if you OWN it.... So I would $324 higher annual costs than I have now, and I would have to sign a minimum 2 year contract, with no promise that the rates won't go up a lot when the 2 years have passed... They would have to waive all subscription charges for quite some time for me to consider moving to an HD Tivo on DirecTV...

Since they consider all equipment, even if you OWN it, to be leased, the questions remains, as they consider it to be leased, can they just come in a sieze it? Probably not...but it is an interesting legal question...

Time is now 3:53PM Pacific USA, and no reboot since I restarted the system...but it has only been a short time, just over an hour ...here is hoping for the best for all of us...!!
Jen


----------



## warnmar10

satpro said:


> Let me guess, "affected consumers," those that noticed and called in and complained they will issue a free dvr service credit, whoopie doesn't make up for 2 weeks of ruined recordings and live core package programming costs.


It looks like they corrected it and for now they will continue to support our legacy devices. I'm guessing after this experience they will soon announce they are discontinuing support for obsolete hardware. From their perspective I doubt the shake is worth the squeeze. I'm just glad to have it resolved for now so I can plan my exit rather than execute a bug out scenario.


----------



## newswatcher

warnmar10 said:


> It looks like they corrected it and for now they will continue to support our legacy devices. I'm guessing after this experience they will soon announce they are discontinuing support for obsolete hardware. From their perspective I doubt the shake is worth the squeeze. I'm just glad to have it resolved for now so I can plan my exit rather than execute a bug out scenario.


I believe you are correct. Plan ahead, folks...


----------



## stevel

notanonymus said:


> Some of us actually own our Tivo boxes, and have pre-paid lifetime Tivo subscriptions.There would be the cost of buying the new box with enhanced storage capacity, $400 bucks from WeakKnees, the monthy HD fee $20, the monthly DVR fee $10, and the monthly Tivo data fee $7..


You're inflating the costs. The TiVo fee is $5 and if you have lifetime service, you're exempt. Paying $400 to Weaknees is ridiculous in this case - you can buy a 2TB eSATA drive for $100 or so and plug it in, or replace the drive internally if you are so inclined. Unlike the older TiVos, no special preparation is needed. The DVR fee is $8 and I am paying $10 for the HD fee, not $20.

I see zero benefit in "owning the box". It has no value to you without DirecTV service and DirecTV will replace it (for shipping costs) if it breaks.


----------



## dees_1

I agree warnmar! I have HD in the living room and SD in the bedroom but it's nice having a receiver that I don't have to surrender after I PAID for it. How do they figure you can buy something that you're only leasing? 

Oh, and if you have one of those "leased" receivers, they generally will have you send the card back and then later send you a box to send the receiver back. They want the card because they think you'll come crawling back.

Equipment will always be obsolete. If they no longer support the old one and want me to continue with two receivers, they will have to give it to me at absolutely no cost. No monthly "leased receiver fee", no shipping charges...nada!


----------



## notanonymus

Earlier in this thread, someone talked about sending Fox news the story of our problems.... Well, that would go no-place fast. the Fox propaganda channel, presenting itself as a news channel, is 100% owned and content directed by Rupert Murdoch. In 2003, he also purchsed DirecTV and immediatly severed all relationships with Tivo, in order to promote his own hardware, built for DirecTV by NDS. It was only after a great deal of consumer pressure that Murdoch relented and cut a deal in 2009 to again allow a new Tivo option. In Dec of 2011 the TiVo HD DirecTV product called the THR22-100 was introduced. It runs the HR22-100 NDS hardware platform and lacks many of the new features introduced to the TiVo cable TV platforms over the last 5 years. 

I'm just glad that we are seeing improvement in the reboot problem....but expecting Foxiganda to do a story about a problem on DirecTV is really beyond even the most wishful thinking....Murdoch owns both ..he would not allow one hand of his to criticise the other hand. It is not in his 'way' of doing things. Please don't take this as criticism or passing judgement, it is just a matter of simple facts and knowledge of his publically stated politics.


----------



## stevel

Murdoch hasn't had anything to do with DirecTV for a few years now.


----------



## notanonymus

stevel said:


> You're inflating the costs. The TiVo fee is $5 and if you have lifetime service, you're exempt. Paying $400 to Weaknees is ridiculous in this case - you can buy a 2TB eSATA drive for $100 or so and plug it in, or replace the drive internally if you are so inclined. Unlike the older TiVos, no special preparation is needed. The DVR fee is $8 and I am paying $10 for the HD fee, not $20.
> 
> I see zero benefit in "owning the box". It has no value to you without DirecTV service and DirecTV will replace it (for shipping costs) if it breaks.


 Are some of these costs different for different regions? or from different promotions? Does leasing the box come 'free' with the service fees, or is that extra per month?


----------



## newswatcher

stevel said:


> Murdoch hasn't had anything to do with DirecTV for a few years now.


True, notanonymus. And your hate for Fox is obvious. Sad.


----------



## notanonymus

stevel said:


> Murdoch hasn't had anything to do with DirecTV for a few years now.


THIS IS GOOD NEWS! can you provide a link to an announcekment of his sale or seperation from DirecTV...I still see lots of references to his ownership online.....It would be good to know for sure......


----------



## newswatcher

notanonymus said:


> Earlier in this thread, someone talked about sending Fox news the story of our problems.... Well, that would go no-place fast. the Fox propaganda channel, presenting itself as a news channel, is 100% owned and content directed by Rupert Murdoch. In 2003, he also purchsed DirecTV and immediatly severed all relationships with Tivo, in order to promote his own hardware, built for DirecTV by NDS. It was only after a great deal of consumer pressure that Murdoch relented and cut a deal in 2009 to again allow a new Tivo option. In Dec of 2011 the TiVo HD DirecTV product called the THR22-100 was introduced. It runs the HR22-100 NDS hardware platform and lacks many of the new features introduced to the TiVo cable TV platforms over the last 5 years.
> 
> I'm just glad that we are seeing improvement in the reboot problem....but expecting Foxiganda to do a story about a problem on DirecTV is really beyond even the most wishful thinking....Murdoch owns both ..he would not allow one hand of his to criticise the other hand. It is not in his 'way' of doing things. Please don't take this as criticism or passing judgement, it is just a matter of simple facts and knowledge of his publically stated politics.


"simple facts" Your own making I assume. Fox is the only honest news channel anywhere. Stick to MSNBC and CNN, you'll find your "real" truth there I'm sure...


----------



## Recoush

Turned Off MY R10 last night at Midnight the Wifes R10 was toast this Am told her to unplug it Duho pulled the plug at 630 and is rebooting now see if it still works 
Really need a Fix Soon!


----------



## litzdog911

Recoush said:


> Turned Off MY R10 last night at Midnight the Wifes R10 was toast this Am told her to unplug it Duho pulled the plug at 630 and is rebooting now see if it still works
> Really need a Fix Soon!


It should be fixed now.


----------



## notanonymus

newswatcher said:


> True, notanonymus. And your hate for Fox is obvious. Sad.


I watch it daily.....but recognise the bias....There is often info on Fox that is not covered elsewhere..I don't hate Fox....I just recognise the strong bias to the right....there was even a professional documentary done by former Fox reporters and editors about the biased working conditions that thay had to deal with. It was broadcast on DirecTV a few months ago.

I'm all for having as wide a range of viewpoint in having news stores covered...it is often the only way to get to a greater understanding, as the other main news outlets all have their own bias as well. BBC seems pretty neutral, but I also watch, CNN, Deutche Wella, and even Al Gezera english broadcast almost every day.... No...I don't hate Fox......but like all other news agencies, it is in my opinion, and the opinion of many of the people that used to work there, not quite as "Fair and Balanced" as it proclaims..... I would be VERY disappointed if Fox went away..it is an important part of my 'broadband' news watching.

And now I can get back to watching some news...........


----------



## methodicjon

Wil said:


> DirecTV likely solved nothing. The problem was analyzed in a user group forum and the code addressing error specifically identified last night. DirecTV read the user analysis of the error and is hopefully finally getting around to eliminating it.


Do you have a reference for this analysis? I wanted to check it out.


----------



## warnmar10

methodicjon said:


> Do you have a reference for this analysis? I wanted to check it out.


Analysis.


----------



## cwilkins

This looks promising. No reboots in ~5 hours.



Code:


Basement:/var/tmp $ grep unexpected /var/log/tverr | tail -30
Nov 20 05:57:38 (none) ApgReader[191]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <191>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 20 06:27:33 (none) ApgReader[191]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <191>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 20 06:57:32 (none) ApgReader[191]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <191>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 20 07:15:41 (none) ApgReader[191]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <191>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 20 07:30:00 (none) ApgReader[191]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <191>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 20 07:57:33 (none) ApgReader[191]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <191>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 20 08:57:32 (none) ApgReader[191]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <191>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 20 09:28:55 (none) ApgReader[191]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <191>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 20 09:58:51 (none) ApgReader[191]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <191>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 20 10:29:11 (none) ApgReader[191]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <191>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 20 10:59:07 (none) ApgReader[191]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <191>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 20 11:29:09 (none) ApgReader[191]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <191>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 20 11:59:08 (none) ApgReader[191]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <191>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 20 12:28:58 (none) ApgReader[191]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <191>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 20 12:59:00 (none) ApgReader[191]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <191>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 20 13:29:00 (none) ApgReader[191]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <191>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 20 13:58:54 (none) ApgReader[191]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <191>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 20 14:28:54 (none) ApgReader[191]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <191>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 20 14:58:40 (none) ApgReader[191]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <191>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 20 15:28:46 (none) ApgReader[191]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <191>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 20 15:58:56 (none) ApgReader[191]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <191>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 20 16:28:35 (none) ApgReader[191]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <191>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 20 16:58:34 (none) ApgReader[191]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <191>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 20 17:28:39 (none) ApgReader[191]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <191>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 20 17:57:59 (none) ApgReader[191]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <191>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 20 18:26:22 (none) ApgReader[191]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <191>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 20 18:57:45 (none) ApgReader[191]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <191>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 20 19:26:14 (none) ApgReader[191]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <191>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 20 19:59:02 (none) ApgReader[191]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <191>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 20 20:29:18 (none) ApgReader[191]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <191>: unexpected signal 11
Basement:/var/tmp $ date
Wed Nov 21 01:19:25 UTC 2012




Code:


LivingRoom:/var/tmp $ grep unexpected /var/log/tverr | tail -30
Nov 20 06:57:48 (none) Thread ApgReader[245]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <245>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 20 07:27:48 (none) Thread ApgReader[228]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <228>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 20 07:57:51 (none) Thread ApgReader[229]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <229>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 20 08:27:53 (none) Thread ApgReader[226]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <226>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 20 08:57:49 (none) Thread ApgReader[229]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <229>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 20 09:29:06 (none) Thread ApgReader[228]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <228>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 20 09:59:07 (none) Thread ApgReader[228]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <228>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 20 10:25:52 (none) Thread ApgReader[227]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <227>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 20 10:55:51 (none) Thread ApgReader[228]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <228>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 20 11:25:53 (none) Thread ApgReader[227]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <227>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 20 11:55:59 (none) Thread ApgReader[230]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <230>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 20 12:26:00 (none) Thread ApgReader[228]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <228>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 20 12:56:00 (none) Thread ApgReader[229]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <229>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 20 13:26:02 (none) Thread ApgReader[226]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <226>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 20 13:56:04 (none) Thread ApgReader[227]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <227>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 20 14:26:08 (none) Thread ApgReader[229]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <229>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 20 14:56:10 (none) Thread ApgReader[229]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <229>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 20 15:26:11 (none) Thread ApgReader[226]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <226>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 20 15:55:59 (none) Thread ApgReader[227]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <227>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 20 16:28:45 (none) Thread ApgReader[227]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <227>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 20 16:58:47 (none) Thread ApgReader[228]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <228>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 20 17:28:49 (none) Thread ApgReader[232]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <232>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 20 17:58:37 (none) Thread ApgReader[228]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <228>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 20 18:28:37 (none) Thread ApgReader[227]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <227>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 20 18:59:52 (none) Thread ApgReader[228]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <228>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 20 19:28:35 (none) Thread ApgReader[227]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <227>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 20 20:29:10 (none) Thread ApgReader[228]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <228>: unexpected signal 11
LivingRoom:/var/tmp $ date
Wed Nov 21 01:21:23 UTC 2012


----------



## methodicjon

warnmar10 said:


> Analysis.


That link is as relevant to this situation as a link to El Niño. Nothing related to the root issue analysis.


----------



## madddmaxxx

plugged the unit back in when i got home from work about 4 hrs ago. so far so good. I also noticed I received a phone download at 7:21 tonight. Don't know if that was the patch or not....

http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaythread?rootPostID=11145262


----------



## woracan

methodicjon said:


> Do you have a reference for this analysis? I wanted to check it out.


I think Wil was referring to a post in the thread found by googling "Series 2 DTivos rebooting"


----------



## dane101

Working as of 5:20 Pacific time,But this episode made me realize my HD picture sucks as compared to cable HD from Cox.Receiver??I plugged in cable that my shop had next door for the day,and the HD Cox blew my HR 10-250 with hdmi.??????WTF man!


----------



## stevel

notanonymus said:


> THIS IS GOOD NEWS! can you provide a link to an announcekment of his sale or seperation from DirecTV...I still see lots of references to his ownership online.....It would be good to know for sure......


This happened in 2009 but was started in 2006.

http://transition.fcc.gov/transaction/liberty_media-directv.html
http://investor.directv.com/releasedetail.cfm?releaseid=425628
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2009/05/04/directv-sets-merger-with-liberty-media-spinoff/


----------



## texasbrit

dane101 said:


> Working as of 5:20 Pacific time,But this episode made me realize my HD picture sucks as compared to cable HD from Cox.Receiver??I plugged in cable that my shop had next door for the day,and the HD Cox blew my HR 10-250 with hdmi.??????WTF man!


but your HR10-250 won't receive any DirecTV HD channels..........


----------



## Arcady

dane101 said:


> Working as of 5:20 Pacific time,But this episode made me realize my HD picture sucks as compared to cable HD from Cox.Receiver??I plugged in cable that my shop had next door for the day,and the HD Cox blew my HR 10-250 with hdmi.??????WTF man!


Your HR10-250 cannot receive any satellite HD programming. Are you using it for antenna HD?


----------



## rogerasdf

almost 5 hrs without reboots
Just got reboots on some tivos but not all.
Running 6.4.a on HR10-250 units


----------



## pat4jay

Got an email from directv:

"Thank you for your recent correspondence. 

Both DIRECTV and TiVo were made aware a number of TiVo receivers were intermittently resetting themselves. Our engineers worked diligently to resolve this issue and a fix was implemented today, 11/20/12. We thank you for your patience and appreciate your continued business while we worked to resolve this matter as expediently as possible. 

Sincerely,

DIRECTV Customer Advocate Team"


----------



## notanonymus

Were doing OK here too! the hours are starting to add up....They admit they had a problem, and claim they implemented a fix earlier today..and so far the ol' Sat-T60 is doing well...got to surf some news, [ yeah, bith left and right bias ] and plan some movies and programs to record.. Glad this is over....
Jen


----------



## Recoush

well after a 10 min power off both r10 have recovered well been on for an Hour now and recorded 2 shows 1 hour and 1min each .Hope this is a good sign


----------



## rogerasdf

rogerasdf said:


> almost 5 hrs without reboots
> Just got reboots on some tivos but not all.
> Running 6.4.a on HR10-250 units


Now all other Tivos (3 of 5) rebooted. 3 are in a like none responsive state.. Very Very none response to do anything.

Update 4 out of 5 tivos now in stupid mode. can not do a thing with them.


----------



## litzdog911

rogerasdf said:


> Now all other Tivos rebooted. One is in a like none responsive state.. Very Very slow response to anything.


You might experience one more reboot until the APG is fully updated. But it should be working fine by now.


----------



## notanonymus

stevel said:


> This happened in 2009 but was started in 2006.
> 
> http://transition.fcc.gov/transaction/liberty_media-directv.html
> http://investor.directv.com/releasedetail.cfm?releaseid=425628
> http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2009/05/04/directv-sets-merger-with-liberty-media-spinoff/


Thanks for the references....real data..I LIKE real data, and I stand 100% corrected. THANK YOU for taking the time to put this togehter....I really appreciate it! 
Jen


----------



## WallyLA

Several hours with no reboot here in LA!!!! Now I still have to deal with no pbs since I am running 6.2 and have no home phone line...might just keep the extra Hughes box on Line 2 hooked up for a while...oh yeah, thanks litzdog911...very helpful


----------



## flagmaster1

I would be interested in seeing the "incorrect code" that was fixed by users in a forum discuession too----or are you refering to that Signal 11 thing?


----------



## newswatcher

satpro said:


> My units have started rebooting everyday at the same time, One is rebooting at 12:55pm and another is rebooting at 7:55pm eastern, both are 6.4, has been happening 2 days in a row now another rebooted at 5:55pm, Anybody else start seeing this since 11/7/12 ?


See what you started?! Great OP and discussion. Thanks, satpro. Sure brought new people out of the woodwork and to the community, and actually brought me back. Whew! Hope I never go through this again! It's a shame to be so obsessed with television and technology. Think I'll read a book tonight...


----------



## NoAngels

We've been dealing with the resetting issue along with all the rest of you for the last several weeks. It started out with only the H10 unit giving us trouble and then the H20 started to have the same issues. Very annoying to say the least! 

I'd pretty much decided the equipment had reached the end of it's lifespan until I stumbled on this thread today.

A not so quick call to DTV regarding an upgrade went fairly well though. Since both receivers were only analog output I had been intending to upgrade to either the new Genie unit/clients or to the new TiVo receivers. Otherwise, if the price was too high, I was planning on switching to Comcast or Uverse and becoming a "new" customer again at a later date. DTV's initial pricing for upgrades were a joke of course. After continually asking if it was possible to set a disconnect date, which I was actually quite serious about, they finally offered me the new Genie and a single client for $19.99, including new dish and installation and $18.00 off my programing for 12 months. 

I'm on the hook for the next 24 month but who cares since I've been a customer since 1998. I'll probably keep the Tivo units going for a spare bedroom and the Rv for now.

Both units appear to be stable again as of tonight as well. I powered both down and let them call in after the reboot. Hopefully that will still be the case tomorrow.


----------



## iiigoiii

> *UPDATE*: The rep has clarified that the credits will be proactively applied to affected customers accounts."


fat. hairy. chance.

i spoke with customer service today. the first level knew nothing about the problem. only after i told him that it was a known problem and 8 more holds did he volunteer a 'supervisor', who offered 50% discount off 3 months of some package. i refused, and told her i've been inconvenienced by reboots and missing recordings for almost 2 weeks.

she told me there was nothing else they would do for me. since today was my first call in to support, somehow that meant to them that i just noticed the problem, and will have been inconvenienced less than 24 hours by the time it is resolved.

i asked if she was SURE this was the appropriate corporate response to a decade-long customer, with a problem they can verify on their own will have affected me for 12 days.

she said yes, and i hung up.



newswatcher said:


> From consumerist.com:
> 
> "DirecTV Says It Will Credit Accounts Of Customers With Rebooting Tivos
> November 20, 2012 By Chris Morran
> 
> Earlier today, we told you about the angry DirecTV customers with Tivo DVRs that are rebooting on a regular basis. The satellite service has since responded to our request for a comment regarding timeline and compensation for affected users.
> 
> A rep for DirecTV tells Consumerist:
> 
> A *small number* of customers who have our older TIVO Standard Definition boxes are indeed experiencing issues with frequent rebooting which involves the software, not the box itself. We are working diligently with TiVo and expect the issue to be resolved today. We know this has been inconvenient and very frustrating and will credit affected customers as soon as possible.
> 
> *UPDATE*: The rep has clarified that the credits will be proactively applied to affected customers accounts."
> 
> http://consumerist.com/2012/11/20/directv-says-it-will-credit-accounts-of-customers-with-rebooting-tivos/


----------



## methodicjon

woracan said:


> I think Wil was referring to a post in the thread found by googling "Series 2 DTivos rebooting"


Woracan, thank you for the proper response and also for the details 

For everyone out there who wanted the technical details, here:

Source Location: (Another site)
Poster: woracan



woracan said:


> Running 6.4a on HR10-250 and per suggestion of another person, I disconnected Sat inputs and have not had a reboot while disconnected. I may setup an automatic switch to connect the Sat input in the early morning once per day for about a half hour. I read about someone else who has been able to avoid the reboots by disconnecting Sat inputs at 28 and 58 after the hour so only a minute of a show is missed rather than 4 or 5 minutes for a reboot.
> 
> It appears to be crashing in tivoapp at sub_BF6A70 specifically at 0x00bf6a90 where it is attempting to read memory at 0xC($a3) when $a3 is zero. That is not an address that the kernel allows to read so it crashes and reboots. Hopefully I'll be able to figure a way to patch this to avoid the reboots.


----------



## Polcamilla

Plugged in my DTiVo after seeing the fix seems to have been implemented. Twice now it has gone through "Welcome. Powering up..." to "Almost there." and then the green light has gone out and the TV has shown "No signal" with snow....

Attempt #3 now. We unplugged it between reboots when it wasn't recording.


----------



## methodicjon

FYI to others:

RCA DVR80 DirecTV TiVo Series 2 6.4a-01-2-121 
200gb HD with PTVNet 

It was unplugged from 8:00-18:00 today (11/20/2012) and has been up for 6 hours without a reboot.

I feel like the issue is truly resolved. Thank god for DirecTV and TiVo for resolving this. I'm fine with sticking with DirecTV despite this issue. They fixed the issue for some really old hardware, which they could have easily not done, even if it upset some customers.


----------



## Idearat

Mine's been up and running for hours without a reboot now. My faint hope that their fix would also give me back the missing locals was dashed though.


----------



## imaref

I just logged in to my Directv account and there is a $10 discount listed as follows:

11/20/2012 Advanced Receiver-DVR - Timew/oService ($10.00)

Color me shocked!


----------



## csadoian

imaref said:


> I just logged in to my Directv account and there is a $10 discount listed as follows:
> 
> 11/20/2012 Advanced Receiver-DVR - Timew/oService ($10.00)
> 
> Color me shocked!


Same here. I have TWO Tivos, so I guess that's $5 credit each for my trouble.


----------



## Smee

I'm good as well. The receivers have been going for 9 hours without a reboot. I let them have it this morning after it got worse. This issue also made it on the Consumerist which would be a PR disaster for them if this continued much longer.

http://consumerist.com/2012/11/20/my-directv-tivo-has-been-resetting-for-12-days-and-no-one-seems-to-care/

Smee


----------



## Smee

Idearat said:


> Mine's been up and running for hours without a reboot now. My faint hope that their fix would also give me back the missing locals was dashed though.


Idearat, is your TiVo running 6.4 software?

Smee


----------



## Idearat

Smee said:


> Idearat, is your TiVo running 6.4 software?
> 
> Smee


No. Still at 6.2a. Attempts to get it to dial in failed and I haven't been sufficiently motivated to pull the hard drive to do the upgrade. The reboot issue has nudged me closer to either finding an acceptable upgrade option with DirecTV or going to Dish.

I didn't expect the fix for the rebooting to fix my locals, but still hoped for a little while.


----------



## ayouch

I have received the same $10.00 (time without service) credit on my DirecTV account online. Will be interested to see whether they have applied this credit to every customer with TiVo service, or only those with R10 units, or perhaps only those who called in to complain.


----------



## jgattian

pat4jay said:


> Got an email from directv:
> 
> "Thank you for your recent correspondence.
> 
> Both DIRECTV and TiVo were made aware a number of TiVo receivers were intermittently resetting themselves. Our engineers worked diligently to resolve this issue and a fix was implemented today, 11/20/12. We thank you for your patience and appreciate your continued business while we worked to resolve this matter as expediently as possible.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> DIRECTV Customer Advocate Team"


The problem started November 8, 2012. Taking 12 days to correct the problem is not something to brag about. Your engineers are s. . . . l. . . . o. . . .w


----------



## kinmd

My R-10 rebooted twice last night after the fix was done, while I was watching programs recorded before the fix. Does this sound right or might it be my unit. I might try and see if they'll give me a deal on a new Tivo


----------



## allan

Whew! Looks like it's finally fixed. My yesterday afternoon shows were chopped into pieces, but it's been fine since then.


----------



## mitchgobears

No $10.00 credit on my account online. Time to call customer service.


----------



## ronsch

imaref said:


> I just logged in to my Directv account and there is a $10 discount listed as follows:
> 
> 11/20/2012 Advanced Receiver-DVR - Timew/oService ($10.00)
> 
> Color me shocked!





ayouch said:


> I have received the same $10.00 (time without service) credit on my DirecTV account online. Will be interested to see whether they have applied this credit to every customer with TiVo service, or only those with R10 units, or perhaps only those who called in to complain.


None on mine either and I did call in.


----------



## sbourgeo

No credit here. I did not call in and have grandfathered lifetime DVR service if that matters.


----------



## mrfixit454

I checked my account late Last night no credit. This morning it is there. Hr10-250


----------



## jlseber

My Series 2 has not rebooted since the fix was announced. Hopefully this issue is over.


----------



## T-Halen

I plugged my antenna cables back in last night and was able to watch programming again during the primetime hours, uninterrupted. What a joy.

Some point during the overnight the unit rebooted one or more times, but hasn't rebooted in the last 3 hours.

I have a $10 credit showing in my online account at directv.com, and received an E-Mail last night saying things were fixed.


----------



## split55

None here. Called in and got a $50 credit on Monday before the 30 minute reboots started.


----------



## csadoian

Idearat said:


> No. Still at 6.2a. Attempts to get it to dial in failed and I haven't been sufficiently motivated to pull the hard drive to do the upgrade. The reboot issue has nudged me closer to either finding an acceptable upgrade option with DirecTV or going to Dish.
> 
> I didn't expect the fix for the rebooting to fix my locals, but still hoped for a little while.


A while back my 2 Tivos started having trouble making their daily call. I got tired of being reminded they needed to call in so I thought back to my dial up days on computers and figured I needed to force the connection to a lower speed. I added the prefix:

,#032

to my dial settings and they have been working fine ever since. You might want to try that.

Chuck


----------



## dane101

Arcady said:


> Your HR10-250 cannot receive any satellite HD programming. Are you using it for antenna HD?


 Things working great now with fix.HR10-250 says it's a HD-DVR, is it.Says i'm getting 1080 on front led lights.Just switched to cable news that has 720p,and looks sharper?Those bastards!(DTV)


----------



## stevel

dane101, you'd have to know what the original source was - you may have your HR10 set to upconvert everything to 1080i (it can't do 1080p.) Also, the HR10 can no longer receive HD from DirecTV, so you are watching SD there.


----------



## ensor999

imaref said:


> I just logged in to my Directv account and there is a $10 discount listed as follows:
> 
> 11/20/2012 Advanced Receiver-DVR - Timew/oService ($10.00)
> 
> Color me shocked!


Same here. But $10 seems awfully cheap for the aggravation (and lost programs/segments) of a service that was misbehaving for well over a week. The DVR fee is $8, but the entire service delivery was affected not just the DVR portion. And time spent to investigate the problem and chase down DirecTV... maybe they'd like to have a bit less of my business.

Oh yeah, I also find it disrespectful that they've provided no information *nor* any apology, and are downplaying the issue (and us) as affecting "a small number of customers". While I am glad to see the problem fixed, I find myself more annoyed at DirecTV than I have ever been in over 15 years.


----------



## swabbie

For the record I have 2 series 2 units that have the rebooting problem. both of which have been upgraded with instant cake. I thought this was the problem, until I heard from my neighbor & dad, both of which have unaltered series 2 units. That's 4 series 2 tivo DVRs that all have the rebooting problem, 2 altered, and two unaltered. Non of these have ever phoned home, so they all get the daily nag about making the telephone call. Since they regard me as the "expert" in all things tivo, I'd like to get some kind of resolution to this problem, If I can help, by experimenting, please let me know. As they are, they are unusable.


----------



## swabbie

Looking back through the messages, I see messages alluding to a "fix" but no specifics. Can someone spell the "fix" out for me? Thanks.


----------



## csadoian

swabbie said:


> Looking back through the messages, I see messages alluding to a "fix" but no specifics. Can someone spell the "fix" out for me? Thanks.


The "fix" was done by DirecTV to their Advanced Program Guide. No patches or upgrades were needed for the individual Tivos. Power your TIVOs down, wait 30 seconds, and then power them back up again and they should be fine.


----------



## swabbie

Thanks for the info. Do you have to request the 'refund credit' or do they just do it automatically?


----------



## derelict

I'm at 17+ hrs uptime since I have plugged my units back in yesterday. Thank goodness they finally fixed it. I did not get the $10 credit but I plan on complaining and asking for some compensation my trouble and aggravation. This episode has me seriously looking for an alternative because I think it is just a matter of time before the next episode happens..


----------



## csadoian

swabbie said:


> Thanks for the info. Do you have to request the 'refund credit' or do they just do it automatically?


They appear to have done it automatically for me, since it appeared on my account without my requesting it. However, I did call in last week and logged a complaint about the rebooting, so maybe that "flagged" my account for the credit.

Chuck


----------



## hdikos

Just got a call from a DTV rep. and here's what she offered...

6 months of free DVR service @ $8 a month
2 months of free Showtime and Starz

We have been DTV customers for over 10 years and called tech support about the rebooting on 11/16. She said they'd been giving most customers a $10 credit, but since we were long standing subscribers, she wanted to give us 'a little extra.'


----------



## dunhamd

dane101 said:


> Things working great now with fix.HR10-250 says it's a HD-DVR, is it.


It was when it was released. But it cannot decode MPEG4 encodings, only MPEG2.

Directv changed all HD channels to MPEG4, so it will not receive them. It can still receive Directv SD and OTA HD.


----------



## ronsch

I just called the customer advocate team and was able to get the $10 credit but nothing else.


----------



## dees_1

So far, so good. I had disconnected my sat cables and reconnected late yesterday. No rebooting that I've seen.

No credit either.....I'll give them until Monday and then I'll call and complain about the credit.


----------



## DougF

No more reboots on my units, either. Even though I canceled my service yesterday and have a confirmation number, I'm still getting programming. I guess I'll wait until the Dish install on Saturday to call and tell someone about it.


----------



## FD1

And so the "November Nastiness of 2012" is gone... but not forgotten.

DirecTV, a company that I've been a loyal customer of since the 90s -- a company that I've touted to friends and relatives for years -- has revealed itself to be incredibly inept in both customer communication and engineering.

In nearly two weeks of minimizing, footdragging, fingerpointing, miscommunication and disinformation (both to its customers and internally to its employees), DirecTV has proved itself to be another corporation whose first response to a problem that it created is to deny the problem exists. A company which, after having failed to tell its customers that the problem isn't the fault of the customers' equipment, opportunistically tries to upcharge them on new equipment and service packages.

DirecTV's abysmal handling of this incident makes it clear that had it not been for pressure from social media such as this forum, they'd still be dragging their feet on resolving the issue. After screwing up our $100-a-month service for two weeks, offering $10 in compensation just adds insult to the injury.

The difference between DirecTV and our local cable company used to be clear. No more. We're still DirecTV customers -- for now. But the company, by its own shortsighted and inept behavior, has flushed its reputation down the crapper at this household.

This will not be forgotten.


----------



## Lucymort

I am on the phone with a CSR right now, who is trying to tell me only a few customers in California alone experienced this problem, and it started on the 16th. So, they still don't know what they are doing. I got no credit for this whatsover, and they are talking about still having to escalate this issue, as though it were not resolved already. I think I am going back to cable. This is incompetence of the highest order.


----------



## Lucymort

Update: Ten minutes to find out they are still working on trying to credit people for a problem that their service reps still have not been briefed on, apparently. I am not willing to spend a lot of time trying to get a lousy ten bucks for my trouble. Directv has alienated more than a few customers in this process, but I don't believe anyone there actually cares.


----------



## Polcamilla

I just got a robocall from DirecTV telling me that they are aware that I may be experiencing some software reboots with my TiVo unit and that they are working on the problem and expect to have a fix today. It also told me that they will be applying a one-time $10 to all customers experiencing this problem for the inconvenience.

SERIOUSLY, DTV?? So two weeks of unwatchable service and you'll be oh-so-kind as to give us a stinkin' $10? Also.....nice of you to proactively call and acknowledge that I might be having a problem AFTER you implemented the fix.


----------



## xJohnnyOx

I just got the same robo call. They say it should be fixed today (except I think they got it fixed yesterday as I have not had any reboots since Tuesday Morning).

Its about time after a few weeks of this problem.

John


----------



## deek_man

Just received an email from DTV with an apology and a statement that I would receive a one time $10 credit on an upcoming bill.

Dear XXXXXX,

This is an important message from DIRECTV about your TiVo receiver. We are aware that you may have experienced a software issue that was causing your TiVo to reboot frequently. We want to assure you that we worked diligently with TiVo and resolved the issue yesterday.

Due to this inconvenience we will be applying a onetime $10 discount to your account; this will appear as a credit on an upcoming bill statement.

Thanks again for being a loyal DIRECTV customer. We truly appreciate business.

Sincerely,
DIRECTV


----------



## RickySharon

Does everyones guide load to 100 % after restart ? mine only goes to 96% then fails . it worked fine before the malay


----------



## tivostkhldr

$10 doesn't cover my cost for a new hard drive and pata/sata adapter. I thought my hd10-250 was having hard drive issues and my wife was nagging me. Ordered yesterday and will get the new drive tomorrow. ... Didn't need to do that I guess. Plus my wife and kids were being wise and asked how do you know it is the hard drive.... well every other time it was the hard drive. NOT THIS TIME I guess. Arrrrggghhh!!!


----------



## Polcamilla

Spouse called DirecTV and told them the credit was unacceptable and they gave him $20 off each month for a year......I suppose this means that to get our money, we DO need to commit to DTV for a year.


----------



## jsharper

All 3 of my receivers are s1 dtivos. The whole reboot incident was aggravating enough to the family that I was seriously contemplating switching to Cox after 15 years with directv. Then after it was fixed yesterday and I saw the consumerist article about an automatic directv credit forthcoming, I calmed down and was prepared to just move on and leave things as they are... Then found out today that they are crediting _$10_ for nearly 2 weeks of nearly unusable service. That alone is insulting enough to push me to cancelling and switching to Cox....


----------



## deek_man

RickySharon said:


> Does everyones guide load to 100 % after restart ? mine only goes to 96% then fails . it worked fine before the malay


Although over the last month and after a reboot, I have had the problem of hanging when acquiring info, I have not had that problem since "resolution" of the reboot issue. Just wanted to let you know... I'd keep trying, if I were you.


----------



## newswatcher

Polcamilla said:


> Spouse called DirecTV and told them the credit was unacceptable and they gave him $20 off each month for a year......I suppose this means that to get our money, we DO need to commit to DTV for a year.


Do you mean "commit to DTV for two years or for an extra year," 2 year commitment all for a $20 credit each month for a year?


----------



## Unga Bunga

Mine (DirecTIVO Series 2 RCA 80 upgraded to 1TB) is definitely fixed since I plugged it in at 5:20pm yesterday. I did a manual connect to DVR service from the phone menu before I plugged it in. No reboots.

Is it me or does the program guide seem faster than it has been for months? Overall, from any menu, mine seems zippier since the fix.


----------



## Polcamilla

newswatcher said:


> Do you mean "commit to DTV for two years or for an extra year," 2 year commitment all for a $20 credit each month for a year?


I think it's just one year, not two. We were unlikely to switch anyway as we were about to upgrade to HDirecTiVos. And if they have another collosal screw-up like this, I think we'd be able to cancel during the crisis and demand they wave any cancellation fee. Absent another problem, it's unlikely we'd switch.


----------



## tobyjug

Called CSR yesterday, offered me a $10 credit I said no put me through to retention. Told them that as a 15 year customer I was insulted at being offered $10 credit for 2 weeks of screwed up service, ended up with a $10 a month credit for 12 months plus a free upgrade to TRH22 HD TiVo DVR. 
Checked my account today and also got an additional $10 credit presumably the one they are giving everyone.
OK will have a 24 month commitment to DTV now, but my only alternative was dish, no thanks.

Tobyjug

2 x Sony Sat T60's Series 1
1 x DTV HD DVR HR22


----------



## gilliane

No $10 credit here, no robocall, nothing. So not everyone who called about it is getting the credit automatically, or even any acknowledgement there was a problem (when I called a few days ago I was told they knew nothing about any problem, even after I told the CSR it was a known problem and he researched it).


----------



## sbourgeo

sbourgeo said:


> No credit here. I did not call in and have grandfathered lifetime DVR service if that matters.


A $10 credit has appeared in my account since the last time I checked earlier this morning.


----------



## zorro255

Not solved just rebooted.


----------



## csadoian

zorro255 said:


> Not solved just rebooted.


Tivos (two of them) running fine here. No problems.


----------



## xtra

I had fallen out of the habit of coming here but I did this week and somehow did not notice this thread... I guess I was looking for a "Welcome Back Screen Problem" thread.

Anyway, I also googled the problem and saw info. on Weakness that said a rebooting problem like I was having was more than likely a hard drive problem. Since my hard drive was getting long at the tooth I figured that was the case and this morning I sent my Sony t60 to them for repair. With shipping and saving of my hard drive shows and setting this was costing me around 200 clams.

Imagine my chagrin when I came back home this afternoon to see the email saying this was a software issue with DTV and was now resolved.

I called DTV Customer Service and finally after dealing with two CS reps who could do nothing I reached a supervisor who said she would give me a 10 dollar credit for a year and 10 off my Sports Package for 6 months. (Background: I have had DTV for about 12 years or so I think and have three receivers and pay for the insurance. I also get the MLB package every year.)

I think that what they are giving me is fair.

I will be checking this forum more frequently. It has been a source of information for a long time.


----------



## satpro

I just want to thank everyone that participated and made their voices heard. 

Over and Out.


----------



## litzdog911

zorro255 said:


> Not solved just rebooted.


You may have some other problem.


----------



## KCobraII

Had another thought to add to the conspiracy theories....

DTV has turned on one of the premium channels as a weekend promo (Starz I think). Since it would of been completely unwatchable and add to the frustration, I wonder if that had anything to do with the timing of the fix. Fix was late Tuesday, Free weekend went live Wednesday morning.

Hmmmm.

As least it does seem to be fixed. I manually restarted my TiVo before prime time started one last time just to be cautious, and it has been stable ever since.


----------



## bearbig

Mine seems ok with no reboots. Am enjoying free Starz weekend.
I called dtv yesterday and asked for retention. Told him about I was unhappy about the reboots. He gave me a one time credit of $50 and claimed to wave my dvr fees for a year ( only got the $50 in writing).
I did get an e mail telling me of the $10 credit.
Nothing is standard!!!!!
Call you may get a better deal, and if they realize we all can't be bought for $10 they may use more caution when messin with the software.
Oh and durring yesterday's call the agent offered hardware upgrades at least 3 times.


----------



## ronsch

Lucymort said:


> Update: Ten minutes to find out they are still working on trying to credit people for a problem that their service reps still have not been briefed on, apparently. I am not willing to spend a lot of time trying to get a lousy ten bucks for my trouble. Directv has alienated more than a few customers in this process, but I don't believe anyone there actually cares.





gilliane said:


> No $10 credit here, no robocall, nothing. So not everyone who called about it is getting the credit automatically, or even any acknowledgement there was a problem (when I called a few days ago I was told they knew nothing about any problem, even after I told the CSR it was a known problem and he researched it).


If you call the Customer Advocate number posted earlier in this thread they will give you he $10 credit. You might want to call retention and see if you can get more.


----------



## zorro255

litzdog911 said:


> You may have some other problem.


Going on 4hrs and no reboot on the one in question. I have it set to reboot at 3:30am (Thurs, Sun). I'll give it one more day to see before ripping the harddrive out again.

It was good until this issue started.

It is possible (not likely) that it needed one more hard boot since the fix and it finally rebooted. The rest of the TiVo's seem to be good. This Tivo didn't reboot as offten as the others.

I'll let you know.

FYI. I got the automatic Email and never called DirecTV thinking this issue was a hardware issue.


----------



## ayouch

Hoping these are anomalies, but I had a reboot at 12:57 p.m. (Eastern) while tuned to CBS local (Jacksonville, FL) for football pregame. Now, at 1:15 p.m. EST, still on CBS local, my picture froze and receiver became unresponsive. Had to unplug from the wall to do a hard reboot. Anyone else? (Based on the Twitter feed, it appears to be a Jacksonville-area problem since mid-day yesterday.)


----------



## litzdog911

ayouch said:


> Hoping these are anomalies, but I had a reboot at 12:57 p.m. (Eastern) while tuned to CBS local (Jacksonville, FL) for football pregame. Now, at 1:15 p.m. EST, still on CBS local, my picture froze and receiver became unresponsive. Had to unplug from the wall to do a hard reboot. Anyone else? (Based on the Twitter feed, it appears to be a Jacksonville-area problem since mid-day yesterday.)


Others have reported issues with the Jacksonville local channels. It's not your equipment. DirecTV is aware of the problem.


----------



## CentPacRR

A one time $10 credit is certainly not acceptable for two weeks of unreliable service to Series 1 & 2 TiVo subscribers. After two previous calls on the 12th and 16th during which DirecTV denied knowing of the issue I made a third call on the morning of the 20th after finally finding this thread during which the tech support person finally admitted knowing of the issue. After a half hour discussion and my telling the agent that I had been a customer since 1998 and pay $116/mo in service fees the agent agreed to see what she could do to compensate me more appropriately. (The problem had still not been corrected at this time.)

After putting me on hold for a few minutes to consult a supervisor the agent came back and offered me the following: 1) a $10 monthly credit for one year (worth $120); 2) waiver of the $8 TiVo fee for six months ($48); and, 3) all the STARZ channels free for six months ($66) for a total compensation package worth $234 which seems well worth the half hour I spent on the phone with the agent. As what you are offered appears to be up to the agent and supervisor in each case the rule of thumb when you call is not only to be persistent, but ALSO friendly, polite, understanding, and solicitous to the agent who probably gets yelled at all day long by angry customers. These folks are human so a little sugar can go a long way which for me amounted to $234 in additional discounts and extra services much of which probably came from just being nice. 

I hope this helps those who have not called yet. Post what you are offered in here for others to use in their "negotiations". Good luck!


----------



## flagmaster1

I just had a reboot at 10:30 Eastern time Thanksgiving night. My dad has one last night. I hope this is just a fluke.

Things where working great for over 24 hours after the fix.


----------



## cwerdna

My parents (who are in CA) had been complaining about reboots on their HDVR2 for a little while (started sometime this month). Now they're on a cruise that left on 11/20, the day things were supposedly fixed. At first, I thought it was a failing hard drive and I swear I searched in this area and saw no threads about reboots, at least when they first started complaining.

Anyhow, before I even saw this thread, last night, I pulled the drive (it's a slightly over 3 year old WD 500 gig, out of warranty) and ran WD's full diags on it. No problem found w/the drive.  Given this thread, I guess the problem wasn't the drive.

I hope D* gives everyone w/active DirecTiVos credit w/o even asking as I don't have their D* account info so I can't cell for them. And, they're not within cell phone range for another few days.


----------



## litzdog911

cwerdna said:


> ....
> 
> I hope D* gives everyone w/active DirecTiVos credit w/o even asking as I don't have their D* account info so I can't cell for them. And, they're not within cell phone range for another few days.


They're supposed to credit $10. But some folks have called and gotten better compensation.


----------



## newswatcher

litzdog911 said:


> They're supposed to credit $10. But some folks have called and gotten better compensation.


I got a call from the Customer Advocate Department this morning and she was responding to my email about the ludicrous $10 credit for 3-weeks of interrupted programming and she just asked me what I wanted. I told her that 3-weeks credit off my bill would be nice. She said OK and applied to additional credit to my account immediately which was nice for them/her to do. That is less than the $10/month credit some got ($120.00), but I am happy right now with the compensation...I just want normal DTV. Let's hope.


----------



## laddanator

Ok, been reading all the pages and hope I didn't miss this. I have two old Tivo Boxes...R10 and SDDVR40 and like all of you, both boxes have been rebooting for a couple of weeks. I saw on page 29 I believe that a fix was released on the 20th and was wondering how this update will be delivered as I have no phone line? I also did a format and clean install on my R10 and lost all my stuff before I found this page. Was going to do my SDDVR today but glad I didn't now. I assume the "fix" happens if I unplug my unit and replug and will download new program guide?


----------



## litzdog911

laddanator said:


> Ok, been reading all the pages and hope I didn't miss this. I have two old Tivo Boxes...R10 and SDDVR40 and like all of you, both boxes have been rebooting for a couple of weeks. I saw on page 29 I believe that a fix was released on the 20th and was wondering how this update will be delivered as I have no phone line? I also did a format and clean install on my R10 and lost all my stuff before I found this page. Was going to do my SDDVR today but glad I didn't now. I assume the "fix" happens if I unplug my unit and replug and will download new program guide?


It was delivered via the Guide Data in the satellite stream. No phone line should have been needed. But now that you've done a "Clear and Delete Everything" on your R10, you'll need a phone connection for the initial Guided Setup process. Best to start a new thread.


----------



## laddanator

litzdog911 said:


> It was delivered via the Guide Data in the satellite stream. No phone line should have been needed. But now that you've done a "Clear and Delete Everything" on your R10, you'll need a phone connection for the initial Guided Setup process. Best to start a new thread.


Used IC 6.4a so all I had to do was go into settings and go through the setup, picking what number lnb I have and such and box is working fine and so is DVR and still didn't need a phone line. Thanks for the answer to me question. I will do a guide update on my SDDVR40


----------



## RickySharon

ayouch said:


> Hoping these are anomalies, but I had a reboot at 12:57 p.m. (Eastern) while tuned to CBS local (Jacksonville, FL) for football pregame. Now, at 1:15 p.m. EST, still on CBS local, my picture froze and receiver became unresponsive. Had to unplug from the wall to do a hard reboot. Anyone else? (Based on the Twitter feed, it appears to be a Jacksonville-area problem since mid-day yesterday.)


Im in jacksonville area and have same problem with freezing locals and also started rebooting just had another one at 5.25 pm fri . I had no rebooting or guide problems before the meltdown now having trouble loading all guide it fails at 96 % and goes to screen to reload or watch available channels. I got a new harddrive a month ago and had no problems with anything until the meltdown . I dont know what to do now ?


----------



## Snake Plissken

Okay I've read 3-4 pages and so far it sounds like the same issue I'm having but I'm using Comcast. Is this a TIVO software issue? If so, how do I resolve it?


----------



## stevel

Jacksonville local are a known problem, not related to this thread.

Snake, you do not have the same problem as this thread, which had to do with DirecTV guide data. Ask in the Help section of the forum.


----------



## RickySharon

stevel said:


> Jacksonville local are a known problem, not related to this thread.
> 
> Snake, you do not have the same problem as this thread, which had to do with DirecTV guide data. Ask in the Help section of the forum.


I did not have the problen until this issue and im still having the restarting issue and the freezes are newly added for me today so i thought they might be connected . Is there a post about jacksonville freezing and restarting ? so if im freezing and rebooting it not a reciever issue because its doing it so bad now i cant watch


----------



## stevel

Restarting hasn't been an issue for Jacksonville, and posts here suggest that the freezing problem is fixed.


----------



## RickySharon

stevel said:


> Restarting hasn't been an issue for Jacksonville, and posts here suggest that the freezing problem is fixed.


Just got off the phone with teck they said there still working on the freezing and pixelation problen in jacksonville Fl . I guess i get two weeks with no locals to go with the two weeks of restarts.


----------



## litzdog911

RickySharon said:


> Just got off the phone with teck they said there still working on the freezing and pixelation problen in jacksonville Fl . I guess i get two weeks with no locals to go with the two weeks of restarts.


You might want to start a new thread and provide your satellite signal readings. We've had a couple of folks report continued "freeze" and reboot issues, and the problem turned out to be poor satellite reception.


----------



## cwerdna

litzdog911 said:


> They're supposed to credit $10. But some folks have called and gotten better compensation.


I dropped by my parents' house and plugged their DirecTiVo (Hughes HDVR2) back in. I turned on 30 second skip and will be checking in a few days to see if it's still on. I wouldn't be surprised if there are a few reboots between now and when I check again...

Their answering machine did have a robocall from D* w/an apology about the known software issue and mentioned they'll be receiving a $10 credit.


ESPalmer said:


> Swapped out HDs to test, again as with others no rhyme or reason for reboots. Unit always protected by UPS. 1/2 tempted to call DTV for the THR22, but I hate the way TCM shows up on my 4:3 TV when using a HD receiver, hoping to HD it for Xmas.
> My reboots seem to be at :52 past the hour.
> 
> Nov 12 01:52:36 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: build b-6-4-prod @299218 2008.05.08-0010 release-mips []
> Nov 12 01:52:36 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: pack 6.4a-01-2
> Nov 12 01:52:36 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp
> Nov 12 01:52:36 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6
> Nov 12 01:52:36 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6
> Nov 12 01:52:37 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0
> ....
> Nov 12 01:52:37 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: 0x00bf6a90 0x010fef4c 0x010e95cc 0x00bebc54 0x00beabc4 0x00bee42c 0x00bee260 0x00bed6d8 0x00bed624 0x02a3c41c 0x02a3b978
> Nov 12 01:52:37 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <225>: unexpected signal 11
> Nov 12 01:52:37 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread died due to signal 11
> Nov 12 01:52:37 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system


How are you guys viewing the logs? I recall that from http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=122090 and lots of discussion in the past, nobody knows the backdoor password after software version 3.2.

I used to have Series 1s and would enable backdoors and have looked at all of the logs in the past.


----------



## FastMHz

Hi everyone....everything was working well for a couple of days, and now my SAT-T60 has taken to rebooting multiple times again. Last night, it rebooted 4 times in an hour while trying to watch a pre-recorded show. Unplugged the sat cable and it worked fine. Has the problem returned for any other Series1 users?

EDIT: Just plugged my sat cable back in and it rebooted within 3 minutes. Grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## gsjenkins

FastMHz said:


> Hi everyone....everything was working well for a couple of days, and now my SAT-T60 has taken to rebooting multiple times again. Last night, it rebooted 4 times in an hour while trying to watch a pre-recorded show. Unplugged the sat cable and it worked fine. Has the problem returned for any other Series1 users?


Crossing fingers, but no reboots in 2 days 7.5 hours.


----------



## gansemer

On the phone with Directv right now about the insulting $10 credit for 10 days of unwatchable service (on my $90/month service). They are checking on when I first reported the problem... apparently this determines how 'inconvenienced' I was. Like many, I spent a few days under the assumption my hardware was dying. Good thing I called in to register the problem just in case of such nonsense. After several minutes of back and forth they offered to credit my account from the day I called (18th) to the end of my billing cycle. Since this turned out to be the 21st, that amounts to... you guessed it, $10. As I have UVerse install scheduled for Tuesday, I wasn't interested in hassling with them any more. All I really wanted was credit for the 10 days ($30). What kind of sleazy company would inadvertently cause a problem and then try to take advantage of it to sell new hardware and lock customers into new 2 year agreements. I doubt Dish and UVerse are any better, but at least that haven't lied to me or insulted me yet. After 12 years I am out.


----------



## DougF

Dish installer is here now. Suck it, DirecTV.


----------



## litzdog911

FastMHz said:


> Hi everyone....everything was working well for a couple of days, and now my SAT-T60 has taken to rebooting multiple times again. Last night, it rebooted 4 times in an hour while trying to watch a pre-recorded show. Unplugged the sat cable and it worked fine. Has the problem returned for any other Series1 users?
> 
> EDIT: Just plugged my sat cable back in and it rebooted within 3 minutes. Grrrrrrrrrr


Hard drive dying? Probably best to start your own new thread here. I haven't seen other reports yet of the problem returning.


----------



## FastMHz

litzdog911 said:


> Hard drive dying? Probably best to start your own new thread here. I haven't seen other reports yet of the problem returning.


Just put a new drive in when the reboot problem began. The problem returned after I let it dial up for the first time in 4 years, and it went from software 3.5c to 3.5d. Works fine and doesn't reboot as long as sat cable is unplugged. I have access to a free S2 box and will probably end up switching out, but that stinks because my 10 year old SAT-T60 has all my thumb preferences and such.


----------



## cwerdna

gansemer said:


> On the phone with Directv right now about the insulting $10 credit for 10 days of unwatchable service (on my $90/month service). They are checking on when I first reported the problem... apparently this determines how 'inconvenienced' I was. Like many, I spent a few days under the assumption my hardware was dying. Good thing I called in to register the problem just in case of such nonsense. After several minutes of back and forth they offered to credit my account from the day I called (18th) to the end of my billing cycle. Since this turned out to be the 21st, that amounts to... you guessed it, $10.


That's a bummer. People who have replaced their stock drives (and know better) usually assume that reboots = dying drive, since that's the most common symptom for a dying drive. So, they probably wouldn't be calling D*.

My parents are horrible w/technology and have no means of testing their drive. And, pulling their DTiVo to test the drives means it being out of action for awhile. Them going on a cruise on 11/20 was a good time since they couldn't use it while away anyhow.


----------



## FastMHz

FastMHz said:


> Just put a new drive in when the reboot problem began. The problem returned after I let it dial up for the first time in 4 years, and it went from software 3.5c to 3.5d. Works fine and doesn't reboot as long as sat cable is unplugged. I have access to a free S2 box and will probably end up switching out, but that stinks because my 10 year old SAT-T60 has all my thumb preferences and such.


The SAT-T60 has stopped rebooting as of yesterday evening. *fingers crossed*


----------



## TopCat99

Just thought I'd throw a "me too!" reply into the mix.

HDVR and R10 here. The HDVR _seems_ to be almost behaving itself now--only two reboots since Friday, but the R10 is still a tad wonky.

After reading here that many units were fixed, I called to see why mine weren't and to ask for the $10 bill credit. I was told that this wasn't known issue and I should schedule a service call at my expense. When I mentioned the (at the time) 913 posts here, I was placed on a five-minute hold followed by "Someone will call you shortly about compensation." He then wanted to set up a service call for a tech to come in and verify I really do have rebooting units. He also offered to "upgrade" my TiVos to a plain jane DTV box for free but with a 1-year commitment. I declined. I don't want to downgrade, nor do I _want_ to replace the TiVos. I just want them both fixed 

Still no call regarding a bill credit, however.


----------



## DougF

mrfixit454 said:


> Let us know how you like it, and how the equipment all hooks up.


Had it for two days now and so far I like it. I got the Hopper and three Joeys. Easy install since I already had cable everywhere I wanted it. It only needs one cable run to each room, so I now have an extra cable in each. It is three-tuner when not using Prime Time Anytime, which I am not planning to use. HD quality is not quite up to OTA, but still very good.

Some might consider this an issue but it's not for us. Only three of the stations can watch Live TV at any given time. For one, we are not Live TV watchers. Also, I think it will be pretty rare for us to have four TVs on at once.

Haven't done much with the network capabilities yet. I only have ethernet to two of the rooms involved. Gonna do the others shortly. I was able to play stuff from my media server using Orb. Plex is supposed to work, but it hasn't for me yet.

This wasn't a deal-breaker, but no Sprout (PBS Kids) channel. I was told in chat last week that they did have this, but I failed to confirm it for myself.

All in all, very happy with things so far. Sorry to leave DirecTV after all this time, but not sorry that I got into this setup for free.


----------



## fooz

DougF said:


> Dish installer is here now. Suck it, DirecTV.


Excellent choice, you won't regret it.

I made the same move back in April 2012 when my 3 Tivos lost all locals and DirecTV was unable to get it fixed and unwilling to upgrade me (until after I cancelled, now they are willing to give me more than I ever wanted in order to come back)


----------



## CentPacRR

Hmmm after six days of stable operation I just had a spontaneous reboot at 9:49PM EST on my HR10-250. Anyone else have one too? Perhaps they are messing with the APG coding again which is causing a return of the buffer overrun issue on Series 2 machines.

UPDATE: No more reboots since the one on Monday night. I'm guessing it could be that DirecTV/TiVo are tweaking the APG code stream and may have made a test transmission on Monday night that caused a buffer overun on my HR10-250. They are probably continuing to fiddle with it so that it works with the new machines but does not overload the RAM of the Series 1 and 2 devices without having to create and distribute a new software update beyond 6.4a.


----------



## gsjenkins

CentPacRR said:


> Hmmm after six days of stable operation I just had a spontaneous reboot at 9:49PM EST on my HR10-250. Anyone else have one too? Perhaps they are messing with the APG again which is causing a return of the buffer overrun issue on Series 2 machines.


All my units rebooted at the same time, almost exactly 3:30 AM central time this morning. Hopefully it was just an "adjustment".


----------



## gansemer

Uverse just Installed this morning. HD picture quality is very good over cat5e. I was worried about losing the dual live buffer but so far It's not bothering me.


----------



## laddanator

I have a R10 Tivo and A SD-DVR40 and the rebooting problem seems to be fix but I am having some serious hiccup issues. About 50 times a day both boxes will kinda freeze like when you get a heavy rain but will correct itself. Anybody else having this issue? Maybe I need to repoint-repeak the dish?


----------



## nmiller855

Sadly, the "fix" didn't fix my 2 locals that got lost a few months ago on my Sat-t60 I'm happy that I'm not getting the rebooting anymore & still have my local station season passes on my Hughes unit.


----------



## tomluoma

(I have questions at the end)

The resetting does seem to be fixed for us in Montana. However....

We still do not have complete guide info. Right now the guide goes out till the 11th of Dec.

If you go to "Pick Programs to Record" there has has been a message since they "fixed" the resetting that says "Aquiring guide data...etc May take another 24hrs".

The bigger problem is signal dropouts. It comes and goes and the unit will sometimes report it can't find a signal on Sat 2.

Just going in and out of Sat Signal test seems to fix it and signal strength is in the 80's. What is more odd is if you go to System Test it will sometimes report Sat 1 is 85 and Sat 2 is is 40 or so. But the Strength is still high.

The dropouts seem to be mostly on the Networks and the West stations at that. PBS, NBCW, etc.

DTV will not ack a problem.

Does anyone know if it is possible for the Signal Strength Test to show good strength but it actually bad and that is why the System Test sometimes shows a bad Sat strength?

DTV says I'm on Sat 99 but my system says 101 -- what's up?

Why does the transponder number I select keep changing?

Is there any point to the Signal Strength Test other than dish pointing?


----------



## ronsch

tomluoma said:


> (I have questions at the end)
> 
> The resetting does seem to be fixed for us in Montana. However....
> 
> We still do not have complete guide info. Right now the guide goes out till the 11th of Dec.
> 
> If you go to "Pick Programs to Record" there has has been a message since they "fixed" the resetting that says "Aquiring guide data...etc May take another 24hrs".
> 
> The bigger problem is signal dropouts. It comes and goes and the unit will sometimes report it can't find a signal on Sat 2.
> 
> Just going in and out of Sat Signal test seems to fix it and signal strength is in the 80's. What is more odd is if you go to System Test it will sometimes report Sat 1 is 85 and Sat 2 is is 40 or so. But the Strength is still high.
> 
> The dropouts seem to be mostly on the Networks and the West stations at that. PBS, NBCW, etc.
> 
> DTV will not ack a problem.
> 
> Does anyone know if it is possible for the Signal Strength Test to show good strength but it actually bad and that is why the System Test sometimes shows a bad Sat strength?
> 
> DTV says I'm on Sat 99 but my system says 101 -- what's up?
> 
> Why does the transponder number I select keep changing?
> 
> Is there any point to the Signal Strength Test other than dish pointing?


I can't speak to your satellite strength issue but the guide data shouldn't go beyond December 11th as of right now.


----------



## stevel

Actually, you're doing well if it goes to the 11th now! It is typically only 10-11 days out.

And yes, it is indeed possible for the signal strength meters to show fine but the test fail. That happened for me. In the end DirecTV sent out a tech who replaced my dish and many of the connections - it works fine now.


----------



## ronsch

stevel said:


> Actually, you're doing well if it goes to the 11th now! It is typically only 10-11 days out.
> 
> And yes, it is indeed possible for the signal strength meters to show fine but the test fail. That happened for me. In the end DirecTV sent out a tech who replaced my dish and many of the connections - it works fine now.


My DSR6000 has been very consistent.

For example, at 9:00 PM Wednesday the 28th I would see data through about 7:00 PM on the 11th, at least on some channels.


----------



## msommer

DougF said:


> Had it for two days now and so far I like it. I got the Hopper and three Joeys. Easy install since I already had cable everywhere I wanted it. It only needs one cable run to each room, so I now have an extra cable in each. It is three-tuner when not using Prime Time Anytime, which I am not planning to use. HD quality is not quite up to OTA, but still very good.
> 
> Some might consider this an issue but it's not for us. Only three of the stations can watch Live TV at any given time. For one, we are not Live TV watchers. Also, I think it will be pretty rare for us to have four TVs on at once.
> 
> Haven't done much with the network capabilities yet. I only have ethernet to two of the rooms involved. Gonna do the others shortly. I was able to play stuff from my media server using Orb. Plex is supposed to work, but it hasn't for me yet.
> 
> This wasn't a deal-breaker, but no Sprout (PBS Kids) channel. I was told in chat last week that they did have this, but I failed to confirm it for myself.
> 
> All in all, very happy with things so far. Sorry to leave DirecTV after all this time, but not sorry that I got into this setup for free.


I'm thinking about making the switch to Dish as well. One of the things I always liked about the DTIVO was the extensive information available for series episodes - original air date for reruns, etc. How does Dish compare in that respect? Also, is there any type of dual tuner buffering for live TV?


----------



## DougF

I'll try to get a couple of pics of series info tonight or tomorrow.

As for the buffer, we do almost no live TV watching so I haven't used it. The tech told me that it was an hour and there are three tuners.


----------



## DougF




----------



## gansemer

After living with uVerse for a week, I called DirecTV to cancel. They offered me a free Genie but for some reason did not want to provide me with a mini client for the second room. They offered me a HD receiver as an alternative which was "better" in some way I didn't understand. As a TIVO lifetime subscriber (12 years) it was still going to cost me an additional $10/month for HD and $3/month for whole home DVR plus $49 installation fee. No offer of bill reduction at all.


----------



## laddanator

Hey guys. I am having a small issue that seem to start with the rebooting. The rebooting issue is fixed on my R10 but every fem minutes it will freeze up like it does when it rains outside and its annoying. I have repoint and peaked the dish so I know that's not an issue. Also replaced the HDD. Any ideas?


----------



## litzdog911

laddanator said:


> Hey guys. I am having a small issue that seem to start with the rebooting. The rebooting issue is fixed on my R10 but every fem minutes it will freeze up like it does when it rains outside and its annoying. I have repoint and peaked the dish so I know that's not an issue. Also replaced the HDD. Any ideas?


Probably best to start your own new thread since your problem is not related to the "random reboot" issue that affected folks here.


----------



## laddanator

litzdog911 said:


> Probably best to start your own new thread since your problem is not related to the "random reboot" issue that affected folks here.


Ok, thanks. Will do


----------



## solfun

anyone seeing this happening again? my tivo rebooted 2x already this evening...also last night.


----------



## litzdog911

solfun said:


> anyone seeing this happening again? my tivo rebooted 2x already this evening...also last night.


No widespread reports at this point. Perhaps your Tivo has some other issue ... dying hard drive? Flaky AC power?

Probably best to start your own new thread with more details about your equipment and problem.


----------



## daniboy1946

My HDVR2 suffered from the constant rebooting in Nov and Dec but, even after it was "resolved" by DirecTV/TIVO I was still getting the reboot every day or two. Here is how I fixed this which may be useful to others to try:
DirecTV told me that most reboots (in their opinion) were linked to the daily phone call. My area code (408) had recently announced that everyone now had to add the prefix 1-408 to ALL calls within area code 408 (San Jose area). So for my HDVR2 I added "1" as the prefix on my dial-up screen, the tel number of course remaining unchanged. Calls failed (?). So I made the prefix the whole thing 1-408-xxx-yyyy. It worked. Daily calls went thru OK, BUT I was now getting the rebooting every day or two. So, based on the DirecTV input I had received, I changed the telephone number from the choices on the list and set my prefix again just to 1. It worked and daily calls now go thru fine and everything on my telephone screen is normal. *AND it fixed my rebooting! *
So, I have no idea why it worked, but this may be worth trying if you still get the occasional reboots - *change the telephone number and refresh everything on the telephone set-up screen.*


----------

